# Weise Worte



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

Bei mir in der Tageszeitung gib es jeden Tag ein Zitat "Weise Worte",
die sind sehr oft angenehm zu lesen deshalb werde ich mal versuchen
die hier Täglich reinzustellen, so wie ein Abreißkalender.

Ralph J. Bunche amerikanischer UN-Diplomat (1904 - 1971)


> ...
> Es gibt keine kriegslüsterne Völker,
> es gibt nur kriegslüsterne Führer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

Guillermo Mordillo, argentinischer Karikaturist (*1932)


> ...
> Nachdem Gott die Welt erschaffen hatte,
> schuf er Mann und Frau.
> Um das Ganze vor dem Untergang zu bewahren,
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

Sigfried Luther, ehmalliger Bertelsmann-Finanzvorstand


> ...
> Mein großer Motivator ist der Spaß
> an der Arbeit, am Erfolg
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

Paul Bertololy deutscher Arzt und Schriffsteller (1892 - 1972)


> ...
> Die Zeit ist eine Erfindung der menschlichen Unrast,
> der Erfüllte kennt sie nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

Katep Yacine, algerische Schriftsteller (1929 - 1989)


> ...
> Zensur hat auch ihre gute Seite:
> Zahlose Büchern hat sie wenigstens
> einen Leser beschert.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2009)

James Baldwin, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1924 - 1987)


> ...
> Ich bin groß geworden
> im Gefängnis meiner
> schwarzen Haut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2009)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749 - 1832)


> ...
> Versöhnt man sich,
> so bleibt doch etwas hängen.
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 August 2009)

Hallo Helmut

Tolle Idee, mach bitte weiter damit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2009)

Camillo Cavour, italienischer Politiker (1810 - 1861)


> ...
> Die Zeit ein mächtiger Bundesgenosse für den,
> der auf Seiten der Vernunft und des Fortschritts ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2009)

Josephine Baker, Tänzerin und Sängerin (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Weit ist der Weg vom Ohr zum Herzen,
> aber noch weiter ist der Weg zu den helfenden Händen
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2009)

Fernando Arrabal; spanischer Schriftsteller


> ...
> Schach und Theater haben
> schon viele Leute in den
> Wahnsinn getrieben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

Jakob Boßhart; Schriftsteller (1862 - 1924)


> ...
> Wer immer von sich selber spricht,
> will uns in der Regel über sich täuschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2009)

Sigesmund von Radecki; deutscher Schriftsteller (1891 - 1970)


> ...
> Durch die Unterwerfung der Natur
> wird eigentlich nur der Mensch unterworfen.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (16 August 2009)

*Das Wort zum Sonntag*

Mal Helmuts Sonntagslücke auffüll:

Paul Getty; amerikanischer Industrieller (1892-1976)


> ...
> Wenn man einem Menschen trauen kann, erübrigt sich ein Vertrag.
> Wenn man ihm nicht trauen kann, ist ein Vertrag nutzlos.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2009)

Napoleon I,franzosischer Kaiser und Feldherr (1769 -1821)


> ...
> Der General muss seine Soldaten so behandeln,
> wie er selbst behandelt werden möchte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2009)

James Cameron, amerikanischer Regisseur


> ...
> Es ist nervig, etwas digital zu komponieren,
> was man real machen kann.
> ...


----------



## kpeter (18 August 2009)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit



> *Optimisten wandeln auf den Wolken
> unter denen die Pessimisten Trübsal blasen !*


----------



## nade (18 August 2009)

kpeter schrieb:


> Dann mach ich auch mal mit


Der ist gut.
Heinz Erhardt..(Zeit kein Plan)


> Und noch ein Gedicht..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2009)

Eufemia von Adlersfeld-Ballestrem, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1854 -1941)


> ...
> Ein Abschied verleitet immer dazu, etwas zu sagen,
> was man sonst nicht ausgesprochen hätte.
> ...


----------



## Waelder (19 August 2009)

Ganz bescheiden gesagt, so mit dem einen oder anderen Kollegen....bei der einen oder anderen Aktion.....hin und wieder wenns nervt*ROFL*


> Bei allen bösen Dingen,  denk an Götz von Berlichingen !


Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


> Vor Ihro Kaiserlichen Majestät hab ich, wie immer, schuldigen Respekt. Er aber, sag's ihm, er kann mich im Arsche lecken!


Ich möchte noch betonen, das Zitat keinem hier im Forum zu zuschreiben

Grüsse Wäder


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2009)

John Galsworthy, englischer Schriftsteller (1867 - 1933)


> ...
> Der Idealismus wächst
> mit der Entfernung zum
> Problemm.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2009)

François Caston de Lévis, französischer Adeliger und General (1719 - 1787)


> ...
> Ob ein Mensch klug ist,
> erkennt man viel besser
> an seinen Fragen als an
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2009)

*Helmut - Heute noch kein Spruch?*

Winston Churchill


> ...
> Ein kluger Mensch macht nicht alle Fehler selbst.
> Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance.
> ...


----------



## Schmiedi (22 August 2009)

Oscar Fingal O' Flahertie Wills Wilde (* 16. Oktober 1854 in Dublin; † 30. November 1900 in Paris) war ein irischer Schriftsteller.


> ...
> Pleasure is the only thing to live for. nothing ages like happiness.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (23 August 2009)

*Der Spruch zum Sonntag*

Voltaire, Schriftsteller und Philosoph, eigentlich François Marie Arouet (1694 - 1778 )


> ...
> In der einen Hälfte des Lebens opfern wir unsere Gesundheit, um Geld zu erwerben.
> In der anderen Hälfte opfern wir Geld, um die Gesundheit wiederzuerlangen.
> ...


----------



## Markus (23 August 2009)

den hier mag ich ganz gerne, weiß aber nicht von wem der ist:



> Gefährlich wird es, wenn die Dummen fleißig werden.


 
...ein spruch den man durchaus auf den einen oder anderen hier im forum beziehen könnte.


----------



## Markus (23 August 2009)

mein alter kumpel albert hat auch ma was schönes gesagt:



> Wir können die Probleme, mit denen wir uns heute konfrontiert Sehen, nicht mit dem Denkansatz
> lösen, den wir hatten, as sie geschaffen wurden.


Albert Einstein


dann wäre da noch der mann mit der zigarre:



> Wenn zwei Menschen immer derselben Meinung sind,
> ist einer von ihnen überflüssig.


Winston Churchil


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 August 2009)

> Das schöne Gefühl, Geld zu haben, ist nicht so intensiv,  wie das Scheißgefühl, kein Geld zu haben.



(Herbert Achternbusch,  Künstler)

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2009)

Ephraim Kishon, israelischer Schriftsteller (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Nach Ansicht der Finanzminister ist alles,
> was für Geld erworben werden kann, Luxus.
> ...


----------



## Ralle (24 August 2009)

> Es sprach der Forscher Georg Ohm:
> 
> "Vokabel sind, da ist auch Strom!"



Füll__________text


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2009)

Malcow Cowley, amerikanischer Dichter und Kritiker (1898 - 1989)


> ...
> Sie erzählen dir,
> du würdest das Gedächtnis verlieren,
> wenn du älter wirst.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2009)

Nazim Hikmet, türkischer Dichter und Dramatiker (1902 - 1963)


> ...
> Toleranz ist das unbehagliche Gefühl, der andere könne am Ende vielleicht doch Recht haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2009)

Joseph Freiherr von Auffenberg, deutscher Schriftsteller (1798 - 1857)


> ...
> Die Zeit besiegt die Welt und ihren Willen,
> sie herrscht im Reich der wandelbaren Laune
> und ewig wechselnd schreitet sie voran.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 August 2009)

Mutter Teresa, indische Ordensschwester (1910 - 1997)


> ...
> Die schlimmste Armut ist
> Eisamkeit und das Gefühl,
> unbeachtet und unerwünscht
> ...


----------



## Mike369 (27 August 2009)

das ist ein spruch der einem in allen lebenslagen denoch hoffnung gibt:

Denk nicht daran, das in nächster zeit schlechtes Wetter kommt,
sondern vielmehr daran, das es nicht von dauer sein kann.
by me


----------



## kpeter (27 August 2009)

> *Ein einziges Wort kann einen auf den richtigen Weg bringen, ein zweites beunruhigen , ein drittes in Panik versetzen . Von vierten an herrscht absolute Konfusion .*


_[Eugêne Ionesco 1909-1994]_


----------



## Paule (27 August 2009)

He Peter,

geht's nicht vielleicht noch größer 

Diese Zitate liest man und lässt sie auf sich wirken! 
Sind auch oft zum Nachdenken!

*Da will man nicht mit einem Spruch erschlagen werden!*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, deutscher SPS Programmierer ohne Furcht und Tadel (*1966)


> ...
> Ja bitte schreibt klein und Schwarz,
> mit Quelle im Zitatenfenster.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2009)

Vincent Auriol, französischer Politiker (1884 - 1966)


> ...
> Man kann den Wohlstand
> nicht auf dem Elend der
> anderen aufbauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2009)

Charles Boyer, franz. Schauspieler (1899 - 1978)


> ...
> Ein Mann ist alt, wenn er
> seine Komplimente nicht
> mehr in die Tat umsetzen
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2009)

*und am Sonntag auch mal drei*

Rabindranath Tagore, bengalischer "Alleskünstler" (1861 - 1941), Nobelpreis für Literatur 1913


> ...
> Was wahr ist, ist weder gut noch böse, sondern einfach wahr.
> ...


Galileo Galilei, italienischer Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1564 - 1642)


> ...
> Zwei Wahrheiten können sich nie widersprechen.
> ...


Buffalo Bill (William Frederick Cody), Büffelschlächter und Showman (1846 - 1917)


> ...
> Wer die Wahrheit sagt, braucht ein schnelles Pferd.
> ...


----------



## hausenm (30 August 2009)

Mein Opa
Zitat:
"Die Wahrheit ist ein bittrer Trank. Wer ihn braut erntet selten Dank"


----------



## Paule (31 August 2009)

Helmut wo bleibt Dein Spruch?
-----------------------------
Jean-Jacques Rousseau, französicher-schweizerischer Philosoph und Pädagoge ( 1712 - 1778 )



> ...
> Wie angenehm ließe es sich unter uns leben,
> wenn die äußere Haltung immer die Beschaffenheit des Herzens widerspiegeln würde.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2009)

William Somerest Maugham, englischer Dramatiker, Schriftsteller, Arzt und Agent ( 1874 - 1965 )


> ...
> Die Zukunft ist etwas,
> das die meisten Menschen erst Lieben,
> wenn es Vergangenheit geworden ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2009)

Mark Twain, US-Schriftsteller ( 1835 - 1910 )


> ...
> Bildung ist das,
> was übrig bleibt,
> wenn der letzte
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2009)

Walter Gropius, Architek ( 1883 - 1969 )


> ...
> Bunt ist meine Lieblingsfarbe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Friedrich Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph ( 1844 - 1900 )


> ...
> Der Fantast verleugnet die Wahrheit vor sich,
> der Lügner nur vor anderen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2009)

Hans Kaspe, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1916 - 1990 )


> ...
> Die Straße des geringsten Widerstandes
> ist nur am Anfang asphaltiert.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2009)

Heinrich Zille, "Pinselheinrich", deutscher Maler und Grafiker ( 1858 - 1929 )


> ...
> Jeder schließt von sich auf andere und vergißt,
> daß es auch anständige Menschen gibt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2009)

Albert Einstein; Physiker ( 1879 - 1955 )


> ...
> Wissenschaft ohne Religion ist lahm,
> Religion ohne Wissenschaft ist blind.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2009)

Elia Kazan, amerikanischer Regisseur und Schriftsteller ( 1898 - 2003 )


> ...
> Ich bin, was ich bin,
> weil ich getan habe,
> was ich getan habe.
> ...


----------



## Lebenslang (8 September 2009)

Die Ehe ist der Friedhof des Lebens.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2009)

Alfred Kunze, deutscher Fußballtrainer ( 1909 - 1996 )


> ...
> Wer nicht alles gibt,
> gibt nichts.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2009)

Georg Simmel, deutscher Philosoph und Soziologe ( 1858 - 1918 )


> ...
> Gebildet ist, wer weiß,
> wo er findet, was er nicht weiß.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2009)

Manfred Hausmann, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1898 - 1986 )


> ...
> Wer staunen und lieben kann,
> gehört zu den Gesegneten dieser Erde.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2009)

George Washington, erster US-Präsident ( 1732 - 1799 )


> ...
> Wer auf den Krieg vorbereitet ist,
> kann den Frieden am besten wahren.
> ...


----------



## maxi (12 September 2009)

Es lässt sich durch harte Arbeit oder durch die Lohrbeeren anderer nach oben kommen.
Ich gehöre lieber zu den ersteren, denn davon gibt es nur sehr wenige und keine Feinde.


----------



## maxi (12 September 2009)

*In der Gegenwart leben, für die Zukunft planen und Vergangenes vergessen.*

_Was vorbei ist, ist vorbei._
_Versuche nicht die Vergangenheit zurückzuholen._
_Konzentriere dich lieber auf das Hier und Jetzt,_
_statt auf den Schnee von gestern._
_Die Gegenwart ist das Entscheidende._
_Nur auf sie hat man direkten Einflusß._
_Die Gegenwart ist immer so,_
_wie du Sie haben möchtest._
_Mache deine Pläne für die Zukunft._
_Damit auch der nächste Tag ein guter Tag wird._


----------



## maxi (12 September 2009)

Meine Erfahrung:
Murphys Gesetz besagt das wenn du niemanden für Eventualitäten hast, diese Eventualitäten eintreffen.
Da hilft: Gehe selbst für etwailige Eventualitäten mit und es werden keine auftreten.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (13 September 2009)

Neugier ist gut,
Interesse ist besser,
Begeisterung ist am besten! 

-> kann man auch gut auf unseren Job übertragen find ich... 

Lieber Gruss,
Gundula


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2009)

Rudolf Rolfs, deutscher Satiriker und Theaterleiter ( 1920 - 2004 )


> ...
> Gewalt ist,
> wenn am Sonntag die Kirchenglocken dreitausend
> Menschen wecken, um zwanzig Gläubige zu rufen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2009)

John Boyton Priestley, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1894 - 1984 )


> ...
> Je hohler das Schlagwort ist,
> desto meher Lärm kann man
> damit erzeugen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2009)

Henry Ford, US-amerikanischer Automobilunternehmer ( 1863 - 1947 )


> ...
> Hindernisse sind diese furchterregenden Sachen,
> die du dann siehst, wenn du dein Ziel aus den
> Augen verlierst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2009)

Alfred Hitchcock, US-Filmregisseur ( 1899 - 1980 )


> ...
> Heirat ist die einzige lebenslange Verurteilung,
> bei der man wegen schlechter Führung
> begnadigt werden kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2009)

Julius Wolff, deutscher Dichter und Schriftsteller ( 1834 -1910 )


> ...
> Wer mit allem Tun und Sinnen immer in die Zukunft starrt,
> wird die Zukunft nie gewinnen und verliert die Gegenwart.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2009)

Horst Krüger, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1919 - 1999)


> ...
> Jede Reise ist im Grunde
> eine Reise zu sich selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2009)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1709 - 1784 )


> ...
> Der Mensch kann gegen
> seinen Willen überzeugt
> werden, aber nicht erfreut.
> ...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (19 September 2009)

Es tut nicht nur uns,
 sondern auch anderen gut,
wenn wir jeden Tag eine gewisse Zeit
mit uns selber verbringen...


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2009)

Winston Churchill, britischer Staatsmann ( 1874 - 1965 )


> ...
> Es gibt Leute, die halten Unternehmer für einen räudigen Wolf, den man totschlagen müsse,
> andere meinen, der Unternehmer sei eine Kuh, die man ununterbrochen melken kann.
> Nur ganz wenige sehen in ihm das Pferd, das den Karren zieht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

Sophia Loren, italienische Filmschauspielerin ( 1934* )


> ...
> Die Phantasie des Mannes
> ist die beste Waffe der Frau.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

Berthold Brecht, deutscher Dramatiker und Lyriker ( 1898 - 1956 )


> ...
> Das Sichere ist nicht sicher.
> So, wie es ist, bleibt es nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2009)

Max Planck, deutscher Physiker ( 1858 - 1947 )


> ...
> Für den gläubigen Menschen steht Gott am Anfang,
> für den Wissenschaftler am Ende aller seiner Überlegungen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2009)

Julio Iglesias, spanischer Sänger ( *1943 )


> ...
> Liebe ist ein Wort, das
> sich leicht singen und nur
> schwer leben lässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2009)

Pedro Almodovar, spanischer Filmregisseur ( *1949 )


> ...
> Ich glaube, dass Frauen
> eine besondere Fähigkeit haben,
> die Welt zu korrigieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2009)

Daniel Gélin, französischer Schauspieler ( 1921 - 2002 )


> ...
> Gedächtnis ist die Fähigkeit,
> sich das zu merken, was man
> vergessen möchte.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (27 September 2009)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller ( 1907 - 1990 )


> ...
> Merkwürdigerweise fühlt sich der Wähler nicht verantwortlich
> für das Versagen der Regierung, die er gewählt hat.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (28 September 2009)

Konfuzius, chinesischer Philosoph zur Zeit der Östlichen Zhou-Dynastie ( vermutlich 551 v. Chr. bis 479 v. Chr. ), laut Google heute Geburtstag


> 4. Lunyu 2.13.
> Zi Gong fragte, was einen Edlen ausmache. Der Meister sprach:
> “Er predigt nur das, was er zuvor schon selbst in die Tat umgesetzt hat.”





> Geschickte Reden und ein zurechtgemachtes Äußeres sind selten Zeichen von Mitmenschlichkeit.





> Ein edler Mensch schämt sich, wenn seine Worte ständig großartiger sind als seine Taten.





> Das Gesicht eines Menschen erkennst du bei Licht, seinen Charakter im Dunkeln.





> Der Narr tut, was er nicht lassen kann, der Weise lässt, was er nicht tun kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2009)

Brigitte Bardot, französische Schauspielerin


> ...
> Ich habe vieles über das Leben gelernt,
> aber das Wertvollste war: Es geht weiter.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2009)

Walter Riester, deutscher SPD-Politiker


> ...
> Soziale Gerechtigkeit ist keine absolute Größe,
> auch sie muss immer wieder neu definiert werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2009)

Enzo Ferrari, itlienischer Autokonstrukteur ( 1898 -1988 )


> ...
> Das Auto ist erfunden worden,
> um den Freiheitsspielraum des
> Menschen zu erweitern, aber
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2009)

Erich Kästner, Deutscher Schriftsteller, Drehbuchautor und Kabarettist (1899 - 1974)



> ...
> Mit der Erfindung des Autos
> ist die Kunst des Ankommens
> verloren gegangen.
> ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 Oktober 2009)

Peter Rosegger (31.07.1843 - 26.06.1918 ), österreichischer Schriftsteller
(er schrieb den Waldbauernbub)



> ....
> ein Haus kann nicht nur aus Dachstuhl bestehen
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2009)

James Earl  >>Jimmy<< Carter, US-Politiker und frühere Präsident


> ...
> Eine Theorie ist eine Vermutung
> mit Hochschulbildung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2009)

Udo Jürgens, österreichischer Schlagersänger


> ...
> Die Jugend weiß erst recht zu schätzen,
> wer sie nicht mehr hat.
> ...


----------



## arcis (3 Oktober 2009)

*+*



> Wo nichts ist,
> da kann nichts sein.



Fritz Trosbach


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2009)

Muhammad Ali, Schwergewichtsboxer ( *1942 )


> ...
> Es ist nicht der Berg, der
> dir zum Klettern so hoch
> erscheint, es ist der Kiesel
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Oktober 2009)

unbekannter philosph

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-F6YLWjdU-der-schnellste-in-der-suppe.html


----------



## Abdul (5 Oktober 2009)

Dr. Soran zu Capt. Picard in 10 Vorne aus Star Trek Generations


> Die Zeit ist das Feuer in dem wir alle verbrennen...


 
Abbu


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2009)

Margot Hielscher, deutsche Schauspielerin und Sängerin


> ...
> Kluge Frauen lernen schnell,
> ihren Mann ohne Grund zu bewundern.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2009)

Carl von Ossietzky, deutscher Publizist ( 1989 - 1938 )


> ...
> Wir Anhänger des Friedens müssen
> immer wieder darauf hinweisen,
> dass der Krieg nichts Heroisches
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2009)

Denis Diderot, französischer Philosoph ( 1713 - 1784 )


> ...
> Der erste Schritt zur
> Warheit ist der Zweifel.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2009)

Julia Dingwort-Nusseck, deutsche Journalistin und Managerin


> ...
> Mann muss das Selbewusstsein der Männer stärken,
> denn selbstbewusste Männer haben keine Angst
> vor emanzipierten Frauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2009)

Jesse Jackson, amerikanischer Bürgerrechtler


> ...
> Eine Rede abzulesen, ist
> wie per Telefon zu küssen.
> Es fehlt etwas.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2009)

Alberto Giancometti, Schweizer Bildhauer, Grafiker und Maler ( 1901 - 1966 )


> ...
> Je mehr ich scheitere,
> desto erfolgreicher bin ich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2009)

Annemarie Renger, deutsche SPD-Politikerin ( 1919 - 2008 )


> ...
> Große Probleme machen große Politiker.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2009)

Yves Montand, französischer Sänger und Schauspieler ( 1921 -1991 )


> ...
> Zu einer wirklich eleganten Frau
> passt modisch alles - nur kein
> armer Mann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2009)

Robert Kennedy, US-Politiker ( 1925 -1968 )


> ...
> Räume deinen Kindern nicht alle Steine
> aus dem Weg, sonst rennen sie einmal
> mit dem Kopf gegen die Mauer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2009)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter und Naturwissenschaftler ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Das Höchste, wozu de Mensch
> gelangen kann, ist das Erstaunen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2009)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Dichter ( 1803 - 1882 )


> ...
> Was wir am nötigsten brauchen, ist ein Mensch,
> der uns zwingt, das auch zu tun, das wir können.
> ...


----------



## Paule (18 Oktober 2009)

Hans A. Pestalozzi, Schweizer Manager und Autor (1929 - 2004)



> ...
> Haben wir denn derart den Maßstab verloren, dass wir glauben, der Mensch müsse sich neuen Technologien anpassen, statt dass wir als Vorbedingung jeder neuen Technologie fordern, dass sie dem Menschen angepasst sein müsse?
> ...


----------



## nade (18 Oktober 2009)

Kein Berühmter, aber fand ihn gut. Darvin aus dem Film G-Force Agenten mit Biss


> ..Gut das ich im Handwerkskurs war


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2009)

Friedrich Hebbel, deutscher Dramatiker ( 1813 - 1863 )


> ...
> Das Gewissen ist die Wunde,
> die nie heilt und an der keiner stirbt.
> ...


----------



## Ralle (19 Oktober 2009)

Gern wollt' ich auf Gerlinde liegen,

mit Blumenvase rumzukriegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2009)

Evander Holyfield, amerikanischer Profiboxer


> ...
> Was zählt ist nicht die Körpergröße eines Menschen,
> sondern die größe seines Charakters.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2009)

Benjamin Franklin, US-Staatsmann und Ökonom ( 1706 -1790 )


> ...
> Es gibt Augenblicke, in denen man nicht nur sehen,
> sondern ein Auge zudrücken muss.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2009)

Eugen Roth, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1895 -1976 )


> ...
> Ein Sommerregen ist erfreulich,
> ein Regensommer ganz abscheulich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2009)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph ( 1788 - 1860 )


> ...
> Meist belehrt erst der Verlust
> über den Wert der Dinge.
> ...


----------



## Gebs (23 Oktober 2009)

Cary Grant in dem Film "Sein Mädchen für alles" (1939):



> ...und wenn wir uns nicht mehr so gut verstehen
> können wir ja immer noch heiraten.


----------



## ASEGS (23 Oktober 2009)

Das Rückgrat fängt bekanntlich mit dem Ar*** in der Hose an!

(_Unbekannt_)


----------



## argv_user (23 Oktober 2009)

Bekannte Werbung:



> Aber HALT mein Freund, wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen!
> Greife lieber zur HB, dann geht alles wie von selbst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2009)

Heinrich Heine, deutscher Dichter ( 1797 - 1856 )


> ...
> 
> Von allen Welten, die der Mensch geschaffen hat,
> ist die der Bücher die gewaltigste.
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Oktober 2009)

Dieses Zitat habe ich in einem anderen Forum gesehen. 



> "Frauen sind wie Häuser. Je rostiger das Dach, desto feuchter der Keller."



Nur verstehen tu ich es nicht ganz


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2009)

@AUDSUPERUSER: 
Ich kenne den Spruch so "Kupferdach immer feucht im Keller". Wird gerne in der Anwesenheit von rothaarigen Frauen verwendet und den Rest sollte Deine schmutzige Phantasie erklären ;o)


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2009)

*Zeremonie*

Ich warte nicht nochmal ein Jahr,

ich Zeremonie zum Altar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2009)

Mark Twain, US-Schriftsteller ( 1835 - 1910 )


> ...
> Ein Bankier ist ein Mensch, der seinen Schirm verleiht,
> wenn die Sonne scheint, und ihn sofort zurückhaben will,
> wenn es zu regnen beginnt.
> ...


----------



## erzteufele (27 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle, Deutscher SPS-Programmierer (19xx-2xxx)



> ...
> Ja, wir schreiben, wie wir essen und arbeiten. Schnell und schlampig.
> ...


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> @AUDSUPERUSER:
> Ich kenne den Spruch so "Kupferdach immer feucht im Keller". Wird gerne in der Anwesenheit von rothaarigen Frauen verwendet und den Rest sollte Deine schmutzige Phantasie erklären ;o)



Ja bei den einen mut gleich in Deckung gehen, bei anderen allerdings empfangen mit einem Lachen.
Komisch nur.. und auf einer Autobahn wächst auch kein Gras....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2009)

Vincent van Gogh, niederländischer Maler ( 1853 - 1890 )


> ...
> Mancher Mensch hat ein großes Feuer in der Seele,
> und niemand kommt, sich daran zu erwärmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2009)

- Friedrich Ludwig Jahn, genannt >>Turnvater<< politischer Aktivist und Pädagoge ( 1778 - 1852 )


> ...
> Das Geheimnis, mit allen Menschen in Frieden zu leben,
> besteht in der Kunst, jeden seiner Individualität nach zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2009)

Bertolt Brecht, Dramatiker und Lyriker ( 1898 -1956 )


> ...
> Nur belehrt von der Wirklichkeit,
> können wir die Wirklichkeit ändern.
> ...


----------



## eNDe (30 Oktober 2009)

*Man glaubt es nicht - Gedicht von 1849?*

*Theodor Fontane*

*Das Trauerspiel von Afghanistan*

Der Schnee leis stäubend vom Himmel fällt, 
Ein Reiter vor Dschellalabad hält, 
"Wer da!" - "Ein britischer Reitersmann, 
Bringe Botschaft aus Afghanistan." 
Afghanistan! Er sprach es so matt; 
Es umdrängt den Reiter die halbe Stadt, 
Sir Robert Sale, der Kommandant, 
Hebt ihn vom Rosse mit eigener Hand. 
Sie führen ins steinerne Wachthaus ihn, 
Sie setzen ihn nieder an den Kamin, 
Wie wärmt ihn das Feuer, wie labt ihn das Licht, 
Er atmet hoch auf und dankt und spricht: 
"Wir waren dreizehntausend Mann, 
Von Kabul unser Zug begann, 
Soldaten, Führer, Weib und Kind, 
Erstarrt, erschlagen, verraten sind. 
Zersprengt ist unser ganzes Heer, 
Was lebt, irrt draußen in Nacht umher, 
Mir hat ein Gott die Rettung gegönnt, 
Seht zu, ob den Rest ihr retten könnt." 
Sir Robert stieg auf den Festungswall, 
Offiziere, Soldaten folgten ihm all', 
Sir Robert sprach: "Der Schnee fällt dicht, 
Die uns suchen, sie können uns finden nicht. 
Sie irren wie Blinde und sind uns so nah, 
So lasst sie's hören, dass wir da, 
Stimmt an ein Lied von Heimat und Haus, 
Trompeter blast in die Nacht hinaus!" 
Da huben sie an und sie wurden's nicht müd', 
Durch die Nacht hin klang es Lied um Lied, 
Erst englische Lieder mit fröhlichem Klang, 
Dann Hochlandslieder wie Klagegesang. 
Sie bliesen die Nacht und über den Tag, 
Laut, wie nur die Liebe rufen mag, 
Sie bliesen - es kam die zweite Nacht, 
Umsonst, dass ihr ruft, umsonst, dass ihr wacht. 
"Die hören sollen, sie hören nicht mehr, 
Vernichtet ist das ganze Heer, 
Mit dreizehntausend der Zug begann, 
Einer kam heim aus Afghanistan."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2009)

Walt Whitman Rostow, US-Ökonom ( 1916 - 2003 )


> ...
> Krisen meistert man am besten,
> indem man ihnen zuvorkommt.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (1 November 2009)

Dschalal ad-Din Rumi, persischer Dichter ( 1207 - 1273 )


> ...
> Wenn du dir eine Perle wünschst, such sie nicht in einer Wasserpfütze.
> Wer Perlen finden will, muss bis zum Grund des Meeres tauchen.
> ...


----------



## Ralle (2 November 2009)

*Bistum, Irrtum, Reichtum*

"Du Bistum elf nicht eingetroffen!"

"Ich Irrtum her, war schwer besoffen!"

"Du kannst mir tausend Gründe nennen,

das Reichtum mich von dir zu trennen!"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2009)

Ilse Aichinger, österreichische Schriftstellerin ( *1921 )


> ...
> Alles, woran man glaubt,
> beginnt zu existieren.
> ...


----------



## crash (2 November 2009)

Wilhelm Busch



> Dummheit ist auch eine natürliche Begabung.


----------



## crash (2 November 2009)

Anonym.....


> Manche Arbeiten muß man Dutzende Male verschieben, bevor man sie endgültig vergißt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

Patrice Chereau, französischer Regisseur ( *1944 )


> ...
> In der Oper werden satte Kulinariker bedient.
> Manchmal schäme ich mich, wenn ich in den
> Zuschauerraum sehe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

William Cullen Bryant, amerikanischer Dichter ( 1794 - 1878 )


> ...
> Beredsamkeit ist die Poesie der Prosa.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

Klabund, eigentlich Alfred Henschke, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1890 - 1928 )


> ...
> Ich höre mich gern reden
> - es ist so unterhaltend,
> sich zuzuhören.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

Rudolf Augstein, deutscher Journalist und Schriftstellter ( 1923 - 2002 )


> ...
> Die Kritik läuft immer Gefahr,
> in einen gestaltlosen Negativismus
> auszuarten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2009)

Austin O'Malley, amerikanischer Schriftsteller ( 1858 - 1932 )


> ...
> Sonderbar, dass es den Wölfen immer wieder gelingt,
> die Welt von der Gefährlichkdit der Schafe zu überzeugen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2009)

Alain Delon, französischer Schauspieler


> ...
> Ein Kind bewegt das Oberste zuunterst-
> und rückt gleichzeitig alle Dinge an ihren
> richtigen Platz.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Pierre Corneille, fränzösischer Dramatiker ( 1606 - 1684 )


> ...
> Die Art, wie man gibt,
> bedeutet mehr,
> als was man gibt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2009)

Rainer Einenkel, Bochumer Opel Betriebsratschef, über General Motors


> ...
> Man kann sich die Mutter nicht aussuchen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2009)

Rene Clair, französischer Filmregisseur ( 1898 - 1981 )


> ...
> Gottlob gibt es immer Menschen,
> die besser sind, als man es verdient.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2009)

Grace Kelly, amerikanische Schauspielerin ( 1929 - 1982 )


> ...
> Kein Diktator kann so viele Menschen
> seinen Willen aufzwingen, wie ein Modeschöpfer.
> ...


----------



## Mike369 (13 November 2009)

*by myself*

Bereue nie deine Entscheidungen, wer weiß wo du jetz wärst, 
wenn du dich anderst entschieden hättest

Kein Kampf-kein weg
Kein Weg-keine arbeit
Keine Arbeit-kein Spaß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2009)

Albert 'Al' Gore, US-amerikanischer Politiker


> ...
> Der Mensch ist ständig in Gefahr,
> das nie Dagewesende für undenkbar
> zu halten.
> ...


----------



## dzigolo (15 November 2009)

der mann macht das cash
das cash nicht den mann


----------



## Paule (15 November 2009)

Heinz Haber, deutscher Physiker und Publizist ( 1913 - 1990 )


> ...
> Den letzten Intelligenztest müssen die Menschen noch bestehen,
> nämlich sich miteinander zu vertragen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2009)

Walter Bagehot, britischer Ökonom und Journalist ( 1826 - 1877 )


> ...
> Geht es um Tyrannen, geht es meist um Nero oder Tiberius;
> der wirkliche Tyrann aber ist der Nachbar, mit dem du Tür an Tür lebst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2009)

Joachim Ringelnatz, deutscher Dichter ( 1883 - 1934 )


> ...
> Bernhadiner ist das letzte, was ich sein möchte,
> Dauernd die Flasche am Hals, und niemals trinken dürfen!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2009)

Baldur Kirchner, deutscher Dozent für Persönlichkeitsbildung ( *1939 )


> ...
> Eine Führungskraft, die nicht
> kommunikationsfähig ist,
> genießt kaum Vertrauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2009)

Magaret Atwood, kanadische Schriftstellerin  ( *1939 )


> ...
> Auge um Auge führt nur zu mehr Blindheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2009)

Ezra Pound, amerikanischer Dichter ( 1885 -1972 )


> ...
> Nächstenliebe findet man zum Beispiel bei Menschen,
> die Dienstvorschriften nicht einhalten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2009)

Bernoit Mandelbrot, französischer Mathematiker ( *1924 )


> ...
> Das Ziel der Wissenschaft ist es immer gewesen,
> die Komplexität der Welt auf simple Regeln zu reduzieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2009)

Ludwig Görtz, deutscher Unternehmer


> ...
> Ein Unternehmer hadert nicht lange, er handelt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2009)

Günther Beckstein, deutscher Politiker CSU ( *1943 )


> ...
> Ich bin lieber ein Hardliner für Recht und Ordnung
> als ein Weichei für Unrecht und Unordnung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2009)

Agostino Caaroli, italienischer Theologe und päpstlicher Diplomat ( 1914 - 1998 )


> ...
> Wir stehen immer vor der Endscheidung,
> ob wir mehr für den Moment sprechen,
> um schnell zu begeistern, oder ein Wort sagen,
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2009)

Reihard Furrer, deutscher Physiker und Wissenschaftsastronaut ( 1940 -1995 )


> ...
> Solange wir nicht wissen, wie menschliche Intelligenz zustande kommt,
> können wir keine künstliche Intellligenz schaffen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2009)

Eugene Ionesco, rumänisch-franzözischer Schriftsteller ( 1912 -1994 )


> ...
> Wir glauben, Erfahrungen zu machen,
> aber die Erfahrungen machen uns.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2009)

Jil Sander, deutsche Designerin und Modeschöpferin ( *1943 )


> ...
> Mode unterstreicht die Souveränität des Trägers,
> Uniformen ordnen sich unter.
> ...


----------



## Paule (29 November 2009)

Augustinus, römischer Kirchenlehrer ( 354 - 430 )


> ...
> Ein Wunder passiert nicht gegen die Natur,
> sondern gegen unser wissen von Natur
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2009)

C.S. Lewis, irischer Schriftsteller ( 1898 -1963 )


> ...
> Es kennzeichnet eine besitmmte Art schlechter Menschen,
> dass sie auf nichts verzichten können, ohne von anderen
> das Gleiche zu verlangen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2009)

Sir Winston Churchill, britischer Staatsmann ( 1874 - 1965 )


> ...
> Persönolich bin ich immer bereit zu lernen,
> obwohl ich nicht immer belehrt werden möchte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2009)

Dieter Hildebrandt, Kabarettist ( *1927 )


> ...
> Meinungen sind wie Grundstücke:
> Erstens sind sie zu teuer, und zweitens
> kann man nicht immer darauf bauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Branstner, Schrifsteller, Philosoph, Wissenschaftler, Theaterkünstler und Musiker ( 1927 - 2008 )


> ...
> Die Liebe ist eine Gleichung
> mit zwei Unbekannten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2009)

Lady Daphne Du Maurier, britische Schriftstellerin ( 1907 - 1989 )


> ...
> Ein freundliches Wort kostet nichts,
> und dennoch ist es das Schönste aller Geschenke.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2009)

George Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker und Satiriker ( 1856 - 1950 )


> ...
> Der Nachteil der Intelligenz besteht darin,
> das man ständig gezwungen ist dazuzulernen.
> ...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (6 Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir nicht mehr über uns lachen können,
ist es höchste Zeit, ein ernstes Wort mit uns zu reden...


----------



## Paule (6 Dezember 2009)

Rupert Schützenbach, deutscher Aphoristiker ( *1933 )


> ...
> Geiz und Verschwendung sind Experimente mit der Armut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

Wilhelm Busch, Schriftsteller und Karikaturist ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Dumheit, die man bei anderen sieht,
> wirkt meist erhebend aufs Gemüt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

Gabriel Marcel, französischer Philosoph und Schriftsteller ( 1889 - 1973 )


> ...
> Es gibt immer ein Stückchen Welt,
> das man verbesseren kann - sich selbst.
> ...


----------



## Pizza (8 Dezember 2009)

nicht von mir ... 



> Der Erfolg im Leben von Männern wird von Mangelerscheinungen bestimmt: Sie heiraten aus Mangel an Erfahrung, sie lassen sich scheiden aus Mangel an Geduld, und sie heiraten wieder aus Mangel an Gedächtnis.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2009)

James Thurber, amerikanischer Schriftsteller ( 1894 - 1961 )


> ...
> Es ist besser, ein paar Fragen zu stellen,
> als alle Antworten schon zu kennen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

Hape Kerkeling, deutscher Comedian und Moderator ( *1964 )


> ...
> Wenn man so auftritt, dass man keine Dominanz von anderen zulässt,
> dann ordnen sich viele Menschen automatisch unter.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2009)

Pearl S. Buck, amerikanische Schriftstellerin ( 1892 - 1973 )


> ...
> Lachen können auch die Bösewichte,
> aber lächeln können nur gute Menschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2009)

Viswanathan Anand, indischer Schachspieler ( *1969 )


> ...
> Intunition ist das erste, was
> ich in einer Position sehe.
> ...


----------



## Paule (13 Dezember 2009)

Walther Rathenau, deutscher Politiker und Schriftsteller ( 1867 - 1922 )


> ...
> Gerechtigkeit entspringt dem Neid; denn ihr oberster Grundsatz ist:
> allen das Gleiche.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2009)

Werner Finck, deutscher Kabarettist ( 1902 -1978 )


> ...
> Die  schwierigste Turnübung ist immer noch,
> sich selbst auf dem Arm zu nehmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2009)

Lucius Annaeus Seneca, römischer Politiker, Philosoph und Schriftsteller ( 4 v.Chr. - 65 n.Chr. )


> ...
> Die Bosheit trinkt die Hälfte ihres eigenen Giftes
> ...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (16 Dezember 2009)

> Das Wort Krise setzt sich im Chinesischen aus zwei Schriftzeichen zusammen.
> Das eine bedeutet Gefahr und das andere Chance.
> 
> John F. Kennedy


Gruß,
Gundula


----------



## wasder (17 Dezember 2009)

[FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica]Lache nie über die Dummheit der anderen.
			Sie ist deine Chance.
_(Winston Churchill)_[/FONT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2009)

William Lyon Mackenzie King, kanadischer Politiker ( 1874 - 1950 )


> ...
> Das Versprechen von heute
> sind die Steuern von morgen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2009)

William Somerset Maugham, frz. Erzähler, Komödiendichter u. Dramatiker ( 1874 - 1965 )


> ...
> Es ist oft ein großer Trost, andere dort scheitern zu sehen, wo man selbst gescheitert ist.
> ...


----------



## Paule (20 Dezember 2009)

Baruch de Spinoza, holländischer Philosoph ( 1632 - 1677 )


> ...
> Solange sich ein Mensch einbildet, etwas nicht tun zu können,
> solange ist es im unmöglich, es zu tun.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2009)

Seneca, römischer Philosoph ( 4 v. Chr - 65 n. Chr )


> ...
> Gelassenheit ist die höchste Tugend der Weisen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2009)

Julien La Mettrie, französischer Mediziner und Philosoph ( 1709 - 1751 )


> ...
> Wer die Seele kennenlernen will,
> muss den Körper studieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2009)

Philip James Elliot, amerikanischer Missionar ( 1927 - 1956 )


> ...
> Wir lernen Geduld am besten dadurch, dass wir sie üben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2009)

Robert Lee Frost, amerikan. Lyriker, Dichter u. Dramatiker, ( 1874 - 1963 )


> ...
> Glück gleicht durch Höhe aus, was ihm an Länge fehlt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2009)

Louis Pasteuer, französischer Chemiker und Biologe ( 1822 - 1895 )


> ...
> Ich will euch mein Erfolgsrezept veraten:
> Meine ganze Kraft ist nichts als Ausdauer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2009)

Mahatma Gandhi, indischer Rechtsanwalt, Staatsmann und Reformer ( 1869 - 1948 )


> ...
> Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2009)

Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach, österr. Ezählerin, Novellistin und Aphoristikerin ( 1830 - 1916 )


> ...
> Der Genius weist den Weg, das Talent geht ihn.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2010)

Ernst Ferstl, österr. Lehrer und Dichter (*1955)


> ...
> Das Wichtigste an der Suche nach dem Sinn des lebens ist,
> dass wir uns auf dem Weg machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2010)

Theodor Storm, deutscher Dichter ( 1817 - 1888 )


> ...
> Autorität wie Vertrauen werden durch nichts mehr erschüttert
> als durch das Gefühl, ungerecht behandelt zu werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2010)

Peter Bamm, deutscher Chirurg und Schriftsteller ( 1897 - 1975 )


> ...
> Fleiß für die falschen Ziele ist noch schädlicher
> als Faulheit für die richtigen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2010)

Marcus Tullius Cicero, römischer Philosoph ( 106 - 43 v. Chr. )


> ...
> Vor nichts muss sich das Alter mehr hüten,
> als sich der Lässigkeit und Untätigkeit zu ergeben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2010)

Mildred Scheel, deutsche Ärztin ( 1932 - 1985 )


> ...
> Inkonsequenz nennen wir die Flexibilität unserer Mitmenschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2010)

Doris Lessing, britische Schriftstellerin ( *1919 )


> ...
> Denk falsch, wenn du magst,
> aber denk um Gottes willen selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2010)

Henry Ford, gründer der Ford Werke ( 1863 -1947 )


> ...
> Qualität muß man zuerst denken und dann schaffen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2010)

Desmond Tutu, Bischof (78)


> ...
> Als die ersten Missionare nach Afrika kammen,
> besaßen sie die Bibel und wir das Land. Sie
> forderten uns auf zu beten. Und wir schlossen
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2010)

William James, amerikanischer Philosoph ( 1842 - 1910 )


> ...
> Der stärkste Trieb der menschlichen Natur
> ist das streben nach Anerkennung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2010)

Ernst Ferstl, österr. Lehrer ( *1955 )


> ...
> Wer neue Wege gehen will,
> muß ohne Wegweiser auskommen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2010)

Jean-Jacques Rousseau, französischer Schriftsteller  ( 1712 - 1778 )


> ...
> Die Freiheit des Menschen liegt nicht darin,
> dass er tun kann, was er will,
> sondern das er nicht tun muss, was er nicht will.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

Albert Schweizer, Arzt und Theologe ( 1875 - 1965 )


> ...
> Jahre runzeln die Haut,
> aber der Enthusiasmus
> aufgeben runzelt die Seele.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2010)

Martin Luther King, US-Bürgerrechtler ( 1929 - 1968 )


> ...
> Vergebung ist keine einmalige Sache,
> Vergebunt ist ein Lebensstil.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt. Dichter, Natuwissenschaftler und Staatsmann ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Verschwiegenheit fodern, ist nicht das Mittel, sie zu erlangen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2010)

Humphrey Bogart, US-Amerikanischer Filmschauspieler (1899 - 1957)


> ...
> Frauen, die lange ein Auge zudrücken, tun es am Ende nur noch, um zu zielen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2010)

Friedrich II., römisch-deutsche Kaiser (1194 - 1250)


> ...
> Die Klugheit ist sehr geeignet zu bewahren, was man besitzt, doch allein die Kühnheit versteht zu erwerben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2010)

Marlene Dietrich, Deutsch-US-Amerikanische Schauspielerin und Sängerin (1901 - 1992)


> ...
> Wenn ich mein Leben noch einmal leben könnte, würde ich die gleichen Fehler wieder machen. Aber ein bisschen früher, damit ich mehr davon habe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2010)

aus Schweden


> ...
> Die Erinnerung malt meist mit goldenem Pinsel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2010)

Thomas Woodrow Wilson, US-Amerikanischer Präsident (1856 - 1924)


> ...
> Wer keine Visionen hat, vermag weder große Hoffnungen, noch große Vorhaben zu verwirklichen.
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2010)

Im Unterschied dazu Helmut Schmidt



> Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen


 
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2010)

Georg Simmel, Philosoph und Soziologe ( 1858 - 1918 )


> ...
> Wir haben uns die Erde nicht unterworfen.
> Wir haben ihr nur tiefe Wunden geschlagen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2010)

Federico Fellini, italienischer Regisseur ( 1920 - 1983 )


> ...
> Moral ist jenes Maß an
> Anständigkeit, das gerade
> modern ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2010)

Hasso Plattner, deutscher Unternehmer ( *1944 )


> ...
> Wahre Eliten sind erst die,
> die das Etikett gar nicht
> mehr brauchen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2010)

Zitat aus Asien


> ...
> Wissen können wir von anderen lernen,
> Weisheit müssen wir uns selber lehren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2010)

Andre Roussin, französischer Dramatiker ( 1911 - 1987 )


> ...
> Ein Intellektueller ist jemand,
> der selbst dann in die Bibliothek geht,
> wenn es nicht regnet.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2010)

Jeanne Moreau, französische Schauspielerin ( *1928 )


> ...
> Frauen benutzen Parfum, weil die Nase
> leichter zu verführen ist als das Auge.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2010)

Aristoteles, griechischer Philosoph und Naturforschser ( 384 - 322v. chr. )


> ...
> Wenn es auf der Erde die Liebe herschte,
> wären alle Gesetze entbehrlich.
> ...


----------



## Schmiedi (26 Januar 2010)

Gaius Petronius. Römischer Feldherr, 80 n.Chr.



> Wir übten mit aller Macht.
> Aber immer, wenn wir begannen
> zusammengeschweißt zu werden,
> wurden wir umorganisiert.
> ...


----------



## Hoyt (26 Januar 2010)

> Ein guter Name geht in Augenblicken verloren, ein schlechter wird in Jahren nicht zu einem guten.


_Jeremias Gotthelf, (1797 - 1854), eigentlich Albert Bitzius, Schweizer Pfarrer und Erzähler_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2010)

John Ruskin, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1819 - 1900 )


> ...
> Der höchste Lohn für unsere Bemühungen ist nicht das,
> was wir dafür bekommen, sondern das, was wir dadurch werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2010)

Salvador Dali, surrealistischer Maler ( 1904 - 1989 )


> ...
> Geld haben ist schön, solange man nicht die Freude
> an Dingen verloren hat, die man nicht mit Geld kaufen kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2010)

Hermann Hesse, dt.-schweiz. Lyriker ( 1877 -1962 )


> ...
> Die Praxis sollte das Ergebnis des Nachdenkens sein, nicht umgekehrt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2010)

Dalai Lama XIV, geistliches Oberhaupt der tibet. Buddisten ( *1935 )


> ...
> Wissen und nichts tun ist wie nicht wissen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2010)

Emanuel Swedenborg, schwedischer Wissenschaftler und Theologe ( 1688 - 1772 )


> ...
> In jeder Idee schlumert eine Vielzahl neuer Ideen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2010)

Ernst Ferstl, österr. Lehrer ( *1955 )


> ...
> Die Angst vor Neuem läßt uns immer wieder in alte Fehler zurückfallen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

Ernst R. Hauschka, dt. Aphoristiker ( *1926 )


> ...
> Wir hoffen immer auf den nächsten Tag,
> warscheinlich erhofft sich der nächste Tag auch einiges von uns.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2010)

Oscar Wilde, Oscar Fingall O'Flahertie Wills, irisch. Lyriker, Dramatiker u. Bühnenautor ( 1854-1900 )


> ...
> Unzufriedenheit ist der erste Schritt zum Erfolg.
> ...


----------



## Chräshe (3 Februar 2010)

> Unzufriedenheit ist der erste Schritt zum Erfolg.


 Da hat der Oscar schon recht. Hat er auch was zum 2, 3, 4... Schritt gesagt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

Ulrich Rose, dt. Philosoph ( *1951 )


> ...
> Es ist alles Wissen vorhanden, man muss nur danach greifen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2010)

Ludwig Erhard, Wirtschaftspolitiker und Bundeskanzler ( 1987 - 1977 )


> ...
> Der Markt ist besser als der Staat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2010)

Albert Schweizer, Arzt und Theologe ( 1875 - 1965 )


> ...
> Das Glück ist das einzige,
> das sich verdoppelt, wenn
> man es teilt.
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Albert Schweizer, Arzt und Theologe ( 1875 - 1965 )
> 
> Das Glück ist das einzige,
> das sich verdoppelt, wenn
> man es teilt.



da haben wir schon zwei einzige! wissen und glück ... ja was denn nun?

sorry helmut, dass ich hier so rumspamme, aber es stößt mir grad auf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da haben wir schon zwei einzige! wissen und glück ... ja was denn nun?
> 
> sorry helmut, dass ich hier so rumspamme, aber es stößt mir grad auf.


 
vlt. hat der Albert auch schon das SPS-Forum gelesen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Henry Ford, gründer der Ford-Werke ( 1863 -1947 )


> ...
> Wer aufhört zu lernen, ist alt, mag er zwanzig oder achtzig sein.
> Wer immer weiterlernt bleibt jung, mag er zwanzig oder achtzig sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2010)

Peter Alexander Ustinov, Schauspieler / Regisseur ( 1921 - 2004 )


> ...
> Die letzte Stimme, die man hört bevor die Welt explodiert,
> wird die Stimme eines Experten sein, der sagt: Das ist technisch unmöglich!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2010)

Konrad Adenauer, deutscher Politikrer ( 1876 - 1967 )


> ...
> Alle menschlichen Organe werden
> irgendwann einmal müde,
> nur die Zunge nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

Samuel Butler der Ältere, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1612 - 1680 )


> ...
> Diebe verlangen Geld oder Leben, Frauen beides.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2010)

Savielly Tartakower, russischer Schachspieler ( 1887-1956 )


> ...
> Es gibt ruhmvolle Niederlagen und verpatzte Siege.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2010)

Marie Curie, polnische Chemikerin und Physikerin ( 1867-1934 )


> ...
> Ich beschäftige mich nicht mit dem,
> was getan worden ist. Mich interessiert
> was getan werden muss.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2010)

aus Afrika


> ...
> Im Becher sind schon mehr Menschen ertrunken als im Fluss.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2010)

Thomas Alva Edison, amerikanischer Erfinder ( 18747-1931 )


> ...
> Das ist das schöne an einen Fehler.
> Mann muss ihn nicht zweimal machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2010)

Andre Gide, franz. Schriftsteller ( 1869 - 1951 )


> ...
> Das Geheimins de Glücks liegt nicht im Besitz,
> sondern im Geben. Wer andere glücklich macht,
> wird glücklich.
> ...


----------



## nade (14 Februar 2010)

Unbekannt aber gut:
(Siehe Anhang)


----------



## zotos (14 Februar 2010)

Douglas Adams, britischer Schriftsteller (1952-2001) 


> _„__Isn’t it enough to see that a garden is beautiful without having to believe that there are fairies at the bottom of it too?"
> 
> „Genügt es nicht zu sehen, dass ein Garten schön ist, ohne dass man auch noch glauben müsste, dass Feen darin wohnen?__"_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2010)

Erhard Horst Bellermann, dt. Bauingeneur, Dichter, Aphoristiker und Buchautor ( 1937 )


> ...
> Auf der Lebensuhr erkennt man keine Zeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2010)

Galileo Galilei, naturwissenschaftler ( 1564-1642 )


> ...
> Mann kann niemanden etwas lehren,
> man kann ihm nur helfen, es in sich selbst zu finden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2010)

Ulrich Rose, dt. Philosoph ( *1951 )


> ...
> Der Weg zur Erkenntnis wird unterdrückt vom Drang zur Selbstdarstellung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2010)

Curt Goetz, deutsch-schweizerischer Schauspieler und Schriftsteller ( 1888-1960 )


> ...
> Einen Gescheiten kann man überzeugen,
> einen Dummen nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Lord Byron, Dichter ( 1788-1824 )


> ...
> Ich mag die Griechen. Sie sind nette Gauner,
> mit allen Lastern der Türken, aber ohne deren Mut -
> und alle sind schön.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2010)

Soren Kierkegaard, dän. Philosoph, Theologe und Schriftsteller ( 1813-1855 )


> ...
> Die Wahrheit ist immer in der Minderheit.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2010)

James Joyce, irischer Schriftsteller ( 1882-1941 )



> ...
> Der Erfinder der Notlüge liebte den Frieden mehr als die Wahrheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2010)

Jean-Jacques Rousseau, französischer Staatstheoretiker ( 1712-1778 )


> ...
> Das Geld, das man besitzt, ist das Mittel zur Freiheit,
> dasjenige, dem man nachjagt, das Mittel zur Knechtschaft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2010)

Ruth Kraft, deutsche Schriftstellerin ( *1920 )


> ...
> Wenn die Weiber ins Schimpfen gekommen sind,
> hören sie nicht gleich wieder auf.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2010)

Winston Churchill, britischer Premierminister ( 1874-1965 )


> ...
> Die Kunst ist, einmal mehr
> aufzustehen, als man
> umgeworfen wird.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2010)

Zitat aus Japan


> ...
> Begrüßt wird man nach Kleidung, verabschiedet nach Klugheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt. Dichter, Naturwissenschaftler u. Staatsmann, ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Unsere Eigenschaften müssen wir kultivieren, nicht unsere Eigenheiten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, dt. Physiker ( 1742-1799 )


> ...
> Ein langes Glück verliert schon allein durch seine Dauer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Theodor Fontane, Apotheker, Journalist, Theaterkritiker und Dichter ( 1819-1898 )


> ...
> Ein Optimist ist ein Mensch, der ein Dutzend Austern bestellt,
> in der Hoffnung, sie mit der Perle, die er darin findet, bezahlen
> zu können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Danny Kaye, US-Schauspieler und Komiker ( 1913-1987 )


> ...
> Wenn sich die Gäste wie zu Hause fühlen,
> benehmen sie sich leider auch so.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2010)

Mahatma Gandhi, ind. Freiheitskämpfer ( 1869-1948 )


> ...
> Zuerst ignorieren sie dich,
> dann lachen sie über dich,
> dann bekämpfen sie dich
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2010)

Peter Weck, Regisseur, Interdant und Fimschauspieler ( *1930 )


> ...
> Der Neid ist meist eine Nummer größer als der Fleiß.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2010)

Gustav Heinemann, ehem. Bundespräsident ( 1899-1976 )


> ...
> Politik muss jedermans Sache werden.
> Man darf es nicht den Fachleuten überlassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

Martin Luther, deutscher Theologe ( 1483-1546 )


> ...
> Nichts wird langsamer vergessen als die Beleidigung
> und nichts eher als eine Wohltat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2010)

Friedrich Nietzsche, dt. Philosoph, Essayist, Lyriker und Schriftsteller ( 1844-1900 )


> ...
> Der Mensch ist ein mittelmäßiger Egoist.
> Selbst der Klügste nimmt seine Gewohnheiten
> wichtiger als sein Vorteil.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2010)

Roland Searle, britischer Karikaturist ( *1920 )


> ...
> Karikaturen sind geistige Akupunktur
> ohne therapeutische Absicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

Peter Tille, dt. Aphoristiker und Schriftsteller ( *1938 )


> ...
> Misstrauen wird so lange gehegt, bis es zu Recht besteht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

Harry Thürk, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1927-2005 )


> ...
> Jeder Ungebildete hasst die Gebildeten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 März 2010)

Giovanni di Lorenzo, deutsch-italienischer Journalist (*1959)


> ...
> Glück ist meistens ein Zustand, den man erst dann beschreiben und zu erkennen mag, wenn man ihn verloren hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2010)

Sören Aabye Kierkegaard, dänischer Philosoph und Theologe ( 1813-1855 )


> ...
> Leben lässt sich nur rückwärts verstehen,
> muss aber vorwärts gelebt werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 März 2010)

Joseph von Eichendorff, deutscher Lyriker und Schriftsteller (1788 - 1857)


> ...
> Wo ein Begeisterter steht, da ist der Gipfel der Welt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2010)

Arlbert Schweizer, dt.-frz. Arzt, Theologe, Musiker und Kulturphilosoph ( 1875-1965 )


> ...
> Der Mensch beherscht die Natur, bevor er
> gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherschen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 März 2010)

Zino Davidoff, schweizer Zigarrenhersteller sowjetischer Herkunft (1906 - 1994)


> ...
> Philosophie des Luxus:
> Kostet etwas genug, lässt es sich gut verkaufen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

Dr. Konrad Adenhauer 1. Bundeskanzler ( 1876-1967 )


> ...
> Durch ein Unterlassen kann man ebenso
> schluldig werden, wie durch Handeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 März 2010)

Vernon Law, ehemaliger US-Bauseballspieler (*1930)


> ...
> Du bist die Hälfte deiner Probleme los,
> wenn du den Leuten nicht länger erlaubst,
> dir zu sagen, was du willst.
> ...


----------



## nade (12 März 2010)

Author unbekannt, in einem Profil gefunden:

```
... Jeder Mensch wird als Unikat geboren ...

... die meisten sterben als Kopie ...
```


----------



## nade (12 März 2010)

Ebenso in einem Profil gefunden


> Sorge Dich mehr um Deinen Charakter
> 
> als um Deinen Ruf,
> 
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2010)

Guillermo Mordillo, argentinischer Zeichner ( *1932 )


> ...
> Nachdem Gott die Welt ersschaffen hatte,
> schuf er Mann und Frau. Um das ganze vor
> dem Untergang zu bewahren, erfande er den
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2010)

Hermann Lahm, dt. Dichter ( *1948 )


> ...
> Heut bist Du nimmer der von gestern,
> morgen nimmer der von heut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2010)

Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach, österr. Schriftstellerin ( 1813-1916 )


> ...
> Die Gelassenheit ist eine anmutige
> Form des Selbstbewusstseins.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 März 2010)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Wenn eine Idee nicht zuerst absurd erscheint, taugt sie nichts.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 März 2010)

Paul Heyse, deutscher Schriftsteller (1830 - 1914)


> ...
> Wenn du an dir nicht Freude hast,
> die Welt wird dir nicht Freude machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2010)

Mark Twain, amerikanischer Schriftsteller und Philosoph ( 1835-1910 )


> ...
> Bildung ist das was übrig bleibt,
> wenn der letzte Dollar weg ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

Sully Prudhomme, französischer Schriftsteller (1839 - 1907)


> ...
> Die Achtung, die uns die Mitmenschen einflößen,
> lässt sich an der Art unserer Vertraulichkeit ermessen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

Sully Prudhomme, französischer Schriftsteller (1839 - 1907)


> ...
> Die Dummheit des Mannes erkennt man an seinen Worten,
> die der Frau an ihrem Schweigen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

William Blake, englischer Maler, Dichter und Visionär (1757 - 1827)


> ...
> Denk am Morgen, handle zu Mittag,
> iss am Abend und schlafe zur Nachtzeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

William Blake, englischer Maler, Dichter und Visionär (1757 - 1827)


> ...
> Die schwach an Mut sind,
> sind stark an Schläue.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2010)

William Blake, englischer Maler, Dichter und Visionär (1757 - 1827)


> ...
> Verbesserung macht Straßen gerade,
> aber die krummen, unverbesserten Straßen
> sind die des Genies.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 März 2010)

Karl Gutzkow, deutscher Schriftsteller (1811 - 1878 )


> ...
> Nur Begeisterung hilft über die Klippen hinweg,
> die alle Weisheit der Erde nicht zu umschiffen vermag.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 März 2010)

Karl Gutzkow, duetscher Schriftsteller (1811 - 1878 )


> ...
> Bitter ist es, das heute zu müssen,
> was man gestern noch wollen konnte.
> ...


----------



## hansapet (17 März 2010)

das stimmt leider zu oft, auch im personalmanagement...


----------



## Cerberus (18 März 2010)

Christian Friedrich Hebel, deutscher Lyriker und Dramatiker (1813 - 1863)


> ...
> Jeder Mensch trägt einen Zauber im Gesicht:
> Irgendeinem gefällt er.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 März 2010)

Christian Friedrich Hebel, deutscher Lyriker und Dramatiker (1813 - 1863)


> ...
> Mit Blitzen kann man die Welt erlauchten,
> aber keinen Ofen heizen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 März 2010)

Christian Friedrich Hebel, deutscher Lyriker und Dramatiker (1813 - 1863)


> ...
> Es gehört mehr Mut dazu seine Meinung zu ändern,
> als ihr treu zu bleiben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2010)

Friedrich Löchner, dt. Pädagoge ( *1915 )


> ...
> Das wir ewig leben möchten rührt daher,
> dass wir dem Fortleben nach dem Tode misstrauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 März 2010)

Richard Francis Burton, britischer Konsul, Forscher, Übersetzer, Schwertkämpfer und Orientalist (1821 - 1890)


> ...
> Konferenzen sind heute nur Verschiebebahnhöfe für Probleme.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2010)

Friedrich Hebbel, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1813-1863 )

```
...
Wer nach den Sternen reisen will,
der sehe sich nicht nach Geselschaft um.
...
```


----------



## zotos (20 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Friedrich Hebbel, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1913-1863* )
> 
> ```
> ...
> ...



Das war wohl ein Zeitreisender ;o)


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, deutscher Schriftsteller, Kunstkritiker und Physiker ( 1742 - 1799 )


> ...
> Jeder Fehler erscheint unglaublich dumm, wenn andere ihn begehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2010)

Elfriede Hable, österr. Aphoristikerin und Musikerin ( *1934 )


> ...
> Genügsamkeit ist jener Reichtum, der allen Menschen zugänglisch ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2010)

Publius Ovidius Naso, römischer Dichter (24 v.Chr. - 17 n.Chr.)


> ...
> Nicht durch die Kraft höhlet der Tropfen den Stein,
> sondern durch häufiges Fallen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2010)

Johann Paul Friedrich Richter, deutscher Schriftsteller (1763 - 1825)


> ...
> Wo es am Scherz fehlt,
> fehlt es im Grunde am Ernst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2010)

André Heller, österreichischer Aktionskünstler, Kulturmanager, Autor, Schauspieler und Liedermacher (*1947)


> ...
> Wenn Lügen wirklich kurze Beine hätten,
> gäbe es in Österreich ausschließlich Liliputaner.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2010)

Elbert Hubbard, amerikanischer Schriftsteller und Verleger ( 1859-1915 )


> ...
> Schlagfertig ist jede Antwort, die so klug ist,
> dass der Zuhörer wünscht er hätte sie gegeben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Fridtjof Nansen, norweg. Polar- und Meeresforscher ( 1861-1930 )


> ...
> Ein schweres Leben wird erträglich, sobald man ein Ziel hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

Peter Bichsel, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( *1935 )


> ...
> Ich bin dort zu Hause, wo ich meinen Ärger habe.
> Nichts fällt mir schwerer, als Tourist sein zu müssen.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker und Nobelpreisträger, größter Physiker aller Zeiten ( 1879 - 1955 ) 


> ...
> Holzhacken ist deshalb so beliebt, weil man bei dieser Tätigkeit den Erfolg sofort sieht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2010)

Mario Puzo, amerikanischer Autor ( 1920-1999 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist wie eine Kiste Handgranaten.
> Man erfährt nie, was einen in Stücke gerissen hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Arbeit ist ein Rauschgift,
> das wie ein Medikament aussieht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Eine Frau ist imstande einen Mann nur deshalb zu lieben,
> weil sie ihn einer anderen nicht gönnt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Jede Dummheit findet einen,
> der sie macht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Die Menschen von heute
> wünschen das Leben von übermorgen
> zu den Preisen von vorgestern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Der Neid ist eine positive Eigenschaft.
> Er treibt viele Menschen zu Leistungen,
> die sie sonst nie vollbringen würden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1911 - 1983)


> ...
> Die Menschen fürherer Zeiten waren genauso schlecht wie wir.
> Sie wussten es nur nicht so genau.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (27 März 2010)

John Boynton Priestley, englischer Schriftsteller (1894 - 1984)


> ...
> Ein Optimist ist in der Regel ein Zeitgenosse, der ungenügend informiert ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2010)

Tennessee Williams, US-Dramatiker ( 1911-1983 )


> ...
> Arbeit ist ein Rauschgift, das
> wie ein Medikament aussieht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

*passend zum heutigen Wetter*

aus Armenien


> ...
> Der Frühling kommt nicht an einem Tag.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2010)

Bettina von Arnheim, deutsche Schriftstellerin ( 1785-1859 )


> ...
> Alles mag man fürchten, nur nicht,
> was man bekämpft.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Jean Giono, französischer Schriftsteller (1895 - 1970)


> ...
> Über das Selbstverständliche staunen nur die Narren und die Weisen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Jean Giono, französischer Schriftsteller (1895 - 1970)


> ...
> Was auf den ersten Blick wie Feigheit aussieht,
> ist möglicherweise Klugheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Jean Giono, französischer Schriftsteller (1895 - 1970)


> ...
> Wir haben verlernt die Augen auf etwas ruhen zu lassen,
> deshalb erkennen wir so wenig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Jean Giono, französischer Schriftsteller (1895 - 1970)


> ...
> Nicht immer sind die Stillen die Weisen.
> Es gibt auch verschlossene Truhen, die leer sind.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2010)

Vincent van Gogh, niederländischer Maler ( 1853-1890 )


> ...
> Mancher Mensch hat ein großes Feuer in seiner Seele,
> und nimand kommt, um sich daran zu wärmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2010)

Rolf Boysen, deutscher Schauspieler ( *1920 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist ein Stafetenlauf, ohne Start
> und Ziel. Der Stab wird immer weitergegben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Abraham Maslow, amerikanischer Psychologe (1908 - 1970)


> ...
> Wenn dein einziges Werkzeug ein Hammer ist,
> sieht jedes Problem wie ein Nagel aus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Martin Buber, österreichisch-israelischer Religionsphilosph (1878 - 1965)


> ...
> Alt sein ist eine herrliche Sache,
> wenn man nicht verlernt hat
> was "Anfangen" heißt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Aus Schweden


> ...
> Fünf Minuten Hilfe sind besser als zehn Minuten Mitleid.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Jane Austen, britischer Schriftstellerin (1775 - 1817)


> ...
> Dass uns eine Sache fehlt,
> sollte uns nicht davon abhalten,
> alles andere zu genießen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Elfriede Hablé, österreichische Aphoristikerin, (*1934)


> ...
> Hasten ist das sinnlose Bemühen
> schneller als die Zeit zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Dalai Lama XIV., (*1935)


> ...
> Jede schwierige Situation,
> die du jetzt meisterst,
> bleibt dir in Zukunft erspart.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Ernst Ferstl, österreichischer Lehrer (*1955)


> ...
> Auf alle und alles angefressen zu sein
> ist ein typisches Merkmal geistiger Unterernährung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Aus Dänemark


> ...
> Die wenigste Nachsicht übt der,
> der die Meiste braucht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

Aus Irland


> ...
> Zwei Drittel der Hilfe
> ist Mut einflößen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2010)

Beate Weingardt, deutsche Psychologin und Theologin ( *1960 )


> ...
> Die Gier zu befriedigen ist ein momentaner Genuss,
> der ablenkt von der großen Leere.
> ...


----------



## zotos (3 April 2010)

Karlheinz Deschner (* 23. Mai 1924)


> Jeden Augenblick hätte ich für meine Kinder mein Leben hingegeben, für  die ich doch nur Augenblicke meiner Zeit hergab.


----------



## SPSKILLER (5 April 2010)

Zarko Petan, slowenischer Aphoristiker, *1944



> Mit leerem Kopf nickt es sich leichter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt. Dichter, Naturwissenschaftler und Staatsmann ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Blumen sind die schönsten Worte und Hieroglyphen der Natur,
> mit denen sie uns andeutet , wie lieb uns hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2010)

Albert Einstein, dt. Physiker und Nobelpreisträger ( 1879-1955 )


> ...
> Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird,
> aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Emile Zola, französischer Schriftsteller (1840 - 1902)


> ...
> Wenn man nicht der Stärkere ist,
> muss man der Klügere sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Bettina von Arnim, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1785 - 1859)


> ...
> Manche verbergen sich vor der Wahrheit
> wie vor einem Gläubiger, den man nicht bezahlen will.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Prentice Mulford, amerikanischer Journalist (1834 - 1891)


> ...
> Der goldene Mittelweg verläuft mit Vorliebe im Sande.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Prentice Mulford, amerikanischer Journalist (1834 - 1891)


> ...
> Die vorsichtigen,
> die alles bedenkenden,
> alles voraussehenden Menschen
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Donald Wills Douglas, amerikanischer Flugzeugbauer (1892 - 1981)


> ...
> Träume keine kleinen Träume -
> ihnen fehlt die Magie.
> Träume groß.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 April 2010)

Gerhard Schröder, Ex-Bundeskanzler (*1944)


> ...
> Wer versucht jedermanns Darling zu sein,
> wird schnell zu everbodys Armleuchter.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2010)

Remy de Gourmont, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1858-1915 )


> ...
> Das Gehirn des zivilisierten Menschen ist ein
> Museum einander widersprechender Wahrheiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 April 2010)

Emil Cioran, Philosoph (1911 - 1995)


> ...
> Jeder Beginn einer Idee entspringt einer unmerklichen Verletzung des Geistes.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2010)

Emile Cioran, rumänischer Schriftsteller ( 1911-1995 )


> ...
> Geschwätz ist jede Konserversation
> mit einem, der nicht gelitten hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2010)

Daniel Defoe, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1660-1731 )


> ...
> Freundschaft fließt aus vielen Quellen,
> am meisten aber aus dem Respekt.
> ...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 April 2010)

Arthur Schopenhauer



> Die höchste Form der Anerkennung ist der Neid.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2010)

Jean-Paul Belmondo, französischer Schauspieler ( *1933 )


> ...
> Versuchung ist ein Parfüm, das man so lange
> riecht, bis man die Flasche haben möchte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2010)

Marlen Haushofer, österreichische Schriftstellerin ( 1920-1970 )


> ...
> Phantasie macht den Menschen
> überempfindlich, verletzbar und
> ausgeliefert.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Herbie Hancock, amerikanischer Jazz Pianist und Komponist ( *1940 )


> ...
> Im Streben nach Unendlichkeit liegt
> die wahre menschliche Kreativität.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 April 2010)

Thomas Jefferson, 3. Präsident der USA (1743 - 1826)


> ...
> Nichts ist mühsam,
> was man willig tut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 April 2010)

Thomas Jefferson, 3. Präsident der USA (1743 - 1826)


> ...
> Je härter ich arbeite,
> umso mehr Glück scheine ich zu haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Der Sturz von Kaiserreichen und Thronen rührt mich nicht sehr an.
> Ein verbrannter Bauernhof - das ist die wirkliche Tragödie.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 April 2010)

Erich von Däniken, schweizer Schriftsteller (*1935)


> ...
> Es sind die Fantasten,
> die die Welt in Atem halten.
> Nicht die Erbsenzähler.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Erich von Däniken, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( *1935 )


> ...
> Die Menschen sollen das Staunen lernen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 April 2010)

Alexander Eilers, Übersetzer (*1976)


> ...
> Warum Strohköpfe nicht nachdenken?
> Ein Geistesblitz wäre brandgefährlich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 April 2010)

Alexander Eilers, Übersetzer (*1976)


> ...
> Ich würde meine Fehler sofort eingestehen,
> wenn ich welche hätte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 April 2010)

Alexander Eilers, Übersetzer (*1976)


> ...
> Hohlköpfe sorgen stets für große Resonanz.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 April 2010)

Alexander Eilers, Übersetzer (*1976)


> ...
> Man zog an einem Strang,
> aber in unterschiedliche Richtungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 April 2010)

Olaf Schubert, deutscher Kabarettist (*1967)


> ...
> Gersten war heute noch Zukunft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2010)

Michail Bakunin, Revolutionär ( 1814-1876 )


> ...
> Diejenigen, die sich weise auf das beschränkt haben,
> was ihnen möglich schien,  sind niemals einen Schritt vorangekommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 April 2010)

Anatol France, französischer Schriftsteller (1844 - 1924)


> ...
> Die Vorzüge von Gestern
> sind oft die Fehler von Morgen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 April 2010)

Anatol France, französischer Schriftsteller (1844 - 1924)


> ...
> Gelehrte sind Menschen, die sich von normalen Sterblichen durch die anerworbene Fahigkeit unterscheiden,
> sich an weitschweifigen und komplizierten Irrtümern zu ergötzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt. Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Wenn wir bewahren wollen,
> was wir haben,
> müssen wir vieles ändern.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2010)

Josh Billings (eigtl. Henry Wheeler Shaw), amerikanischer Humorist ( 1818 - 1885 )


> ...
> Die beste Methode, einen Narren von seinem Irrtum zu überzeugen,
> besteht darin, ihn seine Dummheiten ausführen zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

John Pierpont Morgan, amerikanischer Unternehmer (1837 - 1913)


> ...
> Man hat immer zwei Gründe etwas zu tun:
> Einen anständigen und den wahren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

John Pierpont Morgan, amerikanischer Unternehmer (1837 - 1913)


> ...
> Wenn du erwartest,
> dass Dinge passieren,
> passieren sie seltsamerweise.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

Clarence Seward Darrow, amerikanischer Anwalt (1857 - 1938 )


> ...
> Die erste Hälfte unseres Lebens wird von unseren Eltern zunichte gemacht,
> Die zweite Hälfte von unseren Kindern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

Clarence Seward Darrow, amerikanischer Anwalt (1857 - 1938 )


> ...
> Wenn du die Kraft zu lachen verlierst,
> verlierst du die Kraft zu Denken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

Robert Collier, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1885 - 1950)


> ...
> Jeder Gedanke, der das Unterbewusstsein
> oft genug und überzeugend genug streift,
> wird am Ende akzeptiert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2010)

Robert Collier, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1885 - 1950)


> ...
> Das Wesentliche ist zu wissen
> was du willst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2010)

Josephine Baker, Sängerin ( 1906 -1975 )


> ...
> Unsere Träume können wir erst dann verwirklichen,
> wenn wir uns entschließen, daraus zu erwachen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2010)

John Steinbeck, US-Amerikanischer Autor ( 1902-1968 )


> ...
> Es ist besser, sich mit zuverlässigen Feinden
> zu umgeben, als mit unzuverlässigen Freunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 April 2010)

Herman Bang, dänischer Schriftsteller (1857 - 1912)


> ...
> Jeder Mensch bereitet uns auf irgendeine Art Vergnügen:
> Der eine, wenn er ein Zimmer betritt,
> der andere, wenn er es verlässt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 April 2010)

Herman Bang, dänischer Schriftsteller (1857 - 1912)


> ...
> Arbeit, die wir lieben, ist das einzige,
> was uns mit dem Leben versöhnen kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2010)

Oscar Wilde, Oscar Fingall O'Flahertie Wills irisch. Lyriker, Dramatiker ( 1854-1900 )


> ...
> Schicksalsschläge lassen sich ertragen - sie kommen von außen.
> Aber durch eigene Schuld leiden - das ist der Stachel des Lebens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 April 2010)

Max Weber, deutscher Jurist und Soziologe (1864 - 1920)


> ...
> Eine Verwaltung ist entweder bürokratisch oder dilettantisch.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 April 2010)

Max Weber, deutscher Jurist und Soziologe (1864 - 1920)


> ...
> Der Einfall ersetzt nicht die Arbeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2010)

Erwin Strittmatter, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1912-1994 )


> ...
> Der Sinn meines Lebens scheint mir darin zu bestehen,
> hinter den Sinn meines Lebens zu kommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 April 2010)

Immanuel Kant, Philosoph (1724 - 1804)


> ...
> Nichts ist beständig außer der Unbeständigkeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2010)

Charles Mingus, amerikanischer Jazzmusiker ( 1922-1979 )


> ...
> Das Einfache kompliziert zu machen ist alltäglich;
> das Komplezierte einfach zu machen, ist schrecklich einfach,
> das ist Kreativität.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 April 2010)

Max Planck, deutscher Physiker (1858 - 1947)


> ...
> Auch eine Enttäuschung,
> wenn sie nur gründlich und endgültig ist,
> bedeutet einen Schritt voraus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 April 2010)

Max Planck, deutscher Physiker (1858 - 1947)


> ...
> Neue Ideen setzen sich nicht dadurch durch,
> dass ihre Gegner überzeugt werden,
> sondern dadurch, dass sie aussterben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2010)

Albert Camus, Schriftsteller und Philosoph ( 1913-1960 )


> ...
> Charme ist die Kunst, als Antwort ein Ja zu
> bekommen, ohne etwas gefragt zu haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2010)

Platon, Philosoph ( 427-347 v. Chr. )


> ...
> Der Beginn ist der wichtigste Teil der Arbeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2010)

Oliver Cromwell, Politiker (1599 - 1658 )


> ...
> Niemand steigt so hoch und gelangt so weit wie der,
> der nicht weiß wohin er geht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2010)

Marc Aurel, römischer Kaiser (121 - 180)


> ...
> Das meiste von dem, was wir sagen und tun,
> ist unnötig und wenn man es weglließe,
> würde man mit mehr Muße und weniger Unruhe leben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2010)

Mark Aurel, römischer Kaiser (121 - 180)


> ...
> Der Tod lächelt uns alle an.
> Das Einzige was man tun kann ist zurücklächeln.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2010)

Charles-Louis de Secondat, Baron de Montesquieu frz. Schriftsteller ( 1689-1755 )


> ...
> Der erfolg hängt oft davon ab, dass man weiß,
> wie viel Zeit zum Gelingen des Vorganges zur
> Verfügung steht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 April 2010)

Edward Gibbon, britischer Historiker (1737 - 1794)


> ...
> Alles Menschliche muss einen Rüschritt machen,
> wenn es keinen Fortschritt macht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 April 2010)

Edward Gibbon, britischer Historiker (1737 - 1794)


> ...
> Wir verbessern uns dadurch, dass wir über uns selbst siegen.
> Es muss einen Wettbewerb geben und wir müssen diesen gewinnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 April 2010)

Edward Gibbon, britischer Historiker (1737 - 1794)


> ...
> Wind und Wellen sind immer auf der Seite des besseren Seefahrers.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2010)

Rainer Haak, dt. Schriftsteller ( *1947 )


> ...
> Lange genug warten können, ist das Geheimnis
> jeden Erfolges. Nicht zu lange warten, das andere.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 April 2010)

Karl Kraus, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Ein Original ist heute,
> wer zuerst gestohlen hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 April 2010)

Karl Kraus, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Man glaubt gar nicht wie schwer es oft ist,
> eine Tat in einen Gedanken umzusetzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 April 2010)

Karl Kraus, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Bildung ist das, was die meisten empfangen,
> viele weitergeben und wenige haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2010)

Jacques Wirion, luxumburgischer Lehrer und Aphoristiker ( *1944 )


> ...
> Am Glauben stört mich,
> dass er verspricht, was
> die Hoffnung erwartet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 April 2010)

Duke Ellington, amerikanischer Jazz-Musiker (1899 - 1974)


> ...
> Ein Problem ist DIE Gelegenheit,
> dein Bestes zu geben.
> ...


----------



## Drutbluck (30 April 2010)

Ich


> Was ist der Sinn des Lebens? Vielleicht ist es so: Das Leben *ist* der Sinn ... des Universums.


      _


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2010)

Albert Einstein, Physiker ( 1879-1955 )

```
...
Man sollte alles so einfach wie möglich sehen - 
aber auch nicht einfacher.
...
```


----------



## Cerberus (30 April 2010)

Willie Nelson, amerikanischer Musiker (*1933)


> ...
> Sobald du negative Gedanken durch positive ersetzt,
> wirst du positive Ergebnisse erzielen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

Konrad Adenauer, Bundeskanzeler ( 1876-1967 )


> ...
> Machen Sie sich erst einmal unbeliebt,
> dann werden Sie auch ernstgenommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Joseph Addison, englischer Dichter (1672 - 1719)


> ...
> Es waren so primitive Leute, dass sie nicht wussten,
> wie sie Geld bekommen könnten, außer dafür zu arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Joseph Addison, englischer Dichter (1672 - 1719)


> ...
> Wir tun immer was für die Nachwelt.
> Gern würde ich sehen, dass die Nachwelt einmal etwas für uns tut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Werner Finck, deutscher Kabarettist (1902 - 1938 )


> ...
> Der Staatshaushalt ist ein Haushalt,
> in dem alle essen möchten,
> aber niemand Geschirr spülen will.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Werner Finck, deutscher Kabarettist (1902 - 1938 )


> ...
> Humor ist die Lust zu lachen,
> wenn einem zum Heulen ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Edgar Watson Howe, amerikanischer Journalist (1853 - 1937)


> ...
> Eine Frau ist so alt, wie sie vor dem Frühstück aussieht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2010)

Edgar Watson Howe, amerikanischer Journalist (1853 - 1937)


> ...
> Ein bescheidener Mensch wird für gewöhnlich bewundert,
> falls Leute je von ihm hören sollten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

Sigmar Schollak, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1930 )


> ...
> Mitunter hat das Unrecht seine Tücken. Manche
> müssen sogar vor Gericht ziehen, um es zu kriegen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Mai 2010)

Keith Haring, amerikanischer Künstler (1958 - 1990)


> ...
> Nichts ist so erfrischend wie ein beherzter Schritt über die Grenzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2010)

Antoine de Saint-Exupery, frz. Humanist, Romancier, Erzähler und Flieger ( 1900-1944 )


> ...
> Die Sprache ist die Quelle aller Mißverständnisse.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Mai 2010)

Henryk Sienkiewicz, plonischer Schriftsteller (1846 - 1916)


> ...
> Jemand sagte einmal, wenn ein Mann sich irre, behaupte er,
> zweimal zwei ist fünf - und der Fehler könne korrigiert werden.
> Eine Frau aber behaupte, wenn sie sich irre,
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Mai 2010)

Unbekannt:


> ...
> Möglich ist alles, Unmögliches dauert nur etwas länger.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Mai 2010)

Unbekannt:


> ...
> Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

Albert Einstein, Physiker ( 1879-1955 )


> ...
> Um eine Einkommenssteuererklärung abgeben zu können,
> muß man Philosoph sein; es ist zu schwierig für einen Mathematiker
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

Sophia Loren, Schauspielerin ( *1934 )


> ...
> Fehler gehören zu den Verpflichtungen, mit
> denen man für ein vollwertiges Leben bezahlt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2010)

George Orson Welles, amerikanischer Regisseur und Produzent (1915 - 1985)


> ...
> Fernsehen ist Kaugummi für die Augen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2010)

George Orson Welles, amerikanischer Regisseur und Produzent (1915 - 1985)


> ...
> Geld ist jener sechste Sinn,
> der den Genuss der anderen fünf erst möglich macht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2010)

George Orson Welles, amerikanischer Regisseur und Produzent (1915 - 1985)


> ...
> Wozu weibliche Unvernunft imstande ist,
> hat sich schon an der Idee erwiesen,
> sich von einer sprechenden Schlange Diätvorschriften geben zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2010)

George Orson Welles, amerikanischer Regisseur und Produzent (1915 - 1985)


> ...
> Viele Menschen sind zu gut erzogen, um mit vollem Mund sprechen.
> Aber sie haben keine Bedenken, dies mit leerem Kopf zu tun.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2010)

Henrik Ibsen, Schriftsteller ( 1826-1906 )


> ...
> Weltverbesserer gibt es genug, aber einen Nagel
> richtig einschlagen können die wenigsten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Genialität beginnt große Werke,
> allein Arbeit bringt sie zum Abschluss.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Klopft man vergebens an die Tür der Wahrheit,
> so muss man versuchen, durchs Fenster einzudringen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Die Richtung unseres Geistes ist wichtiger als sein Fortschritt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Gedanken, die uns kommen, sind besser als solche, die wir uns machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Der eine spricht gern über das, was er weiß,
> der andere lieber über das, was er denkt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Ünmöglich kann einer große Kenntnisse erwerben, der nur liest was gefällt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Es gehört nur wenig Mut dazu, nicht das zu tun, was alle tun.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Nur der Überzeugte überzeugt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Wer seine Meinung nie zurückzieht,
> liebt sich mehr als die Wahrheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Mai 2010)

Joseph Joubert, französischer Moralist (1754 - 1824)


> ...
> Die Phantasie ist das Auge der Seele.
> ...


----------



## SBC-User (7 Mai 2010)

Unbekannt.



> Der, der weiß, das er vieles nicht weiß, weiß mehr als die meißten in seiner Umgebung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2010)

Sir Fanxis Bacon, Lord von Verulam und Viscount St. Albans, brit. Philosoph und Staatsmann ( 1561-1626 )


> ...
> Der Ruhm ist wie ein Fluss, der leichte Dinge
> hochspült und schwere Dinge untergehen lässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

Michailowitsch Dostojewski, Schriftsteller ( 1821-1818 )


> ...
> Man kann vieles unbewusst wissen, indem
> man es nur fühlt, aber nicht weiß.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

Soren kierkegaard, dänischer Theologe, Schriftsteller und Philosoph ( 1813-1855 )


> ...
> Bewunderung ist glückliche Selbstverlorenheit,
> Neid unglückliche Selbstbehauptung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

Joseph Addison, brit. Diplomat und Schriftsteller ( 1672-1719)


> ...
> Lesen ist für den Geist, was Gymnastik für den Körper ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Henry Dunant, Schweizer Geschäftsmann (1828 - 1910)


> ...
> Mitgefühl ist nie verschwendet,
> es sei denn, man hat es mit sich selbst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Henry J. Kaiser, amerikanischer Industrieller (1882 - 1967)


> ...
> Ein Ziel zu haben, ist der Schlüssel dafür,
> dein Bestes leisten zu können.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Henry J. Kaiser, amerikanischer Industrieller (1882 - 1967)


> ...
> Wenn deine Taten für dich sprechen, unterbrich sie nicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Henry J. Kaiser, amerikanischer Industrieller (1882 - 1967)


> ...
> Probleme sind nur Gelegenheiten in Arbeitskleidung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Emanuel Wertheimer, deutsch-österreichischer Philosoph und Schriftsteller, (1846 - 1916)


> ...
> Oft grüßt der Zufall ohne dass wir danken,
> noch öfter grüßen wir, ohne dass er dankt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Emanuel Wertheimer, deutsch-österreichischer Philosoph und Schriftsteller, (1846 - 1916)


> ...
> Man beneidet manchen um das,
> worum er sich bedauert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Mai 2010)

Salvador Dalí, spanischer Maler (1904 - 1989)


> ...
> Eines Tages wird man offiziell zugeben müssen,
> dass das, was wir Wirklichkeit getauft haben,
> eine noch größere Illusion ist als die Welt des Traumes.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Mai 2010)

Salvador Dalí, spanischer Maler (1904 - 1989)


> ...
> Der Unterscheid zwischen einem Verrückten und mir ist der,
> dass ich nicht verrückt bin.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Mai 2010)

Salvador Dalí, spanischer Maler (1904 - 1989)


> ...
> Geld haben ist schön,
> solange man nicht die Freude an Dingen verloren hat,
> die man nicht mit Geld kaufen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Mai 2010)

Salvador Dalí, spanischer Maler (1904 - 1989)


> ...
> Wer möchte nicht lieber durch Glück dümmer
> als durch Schaden klüger werden?
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Auch ist das Suchen und Irren gut,
> denn durch Suchen und Irren lernt man.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Mai 2010)

Katharine Hepburn, amerikanischer Schauspielerin (1907 - 2003)


> ...
> Wenn du immer das tust, was dich interessiert,
> freut sich mindestens eine Person darüber.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Mai 2010)

Katharine Hepburn, amerikanischer Schauspielerin (1907 - 2003)


> ...
> Das Leben ist hart.
> Schließlich tötet es dich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Mai 2010)

Katharine Hepburn, amerikanischer Schauspielerin (1907 - 2003)


> ...
> Wenn du immer alle Regeln befolgst,
> vermisst du jeden Spaß.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, französischer Philosoph (1905-1980)


> ...
> Man soll keine Dummheit zweimal begehen,
> die Auswahl ist schließlich groß genug.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2010)

aus Island


> ...
> Daheim werden verständige Männer am wenigsten geschätzt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Emil Gött, deutscher Schriftsteller (1864 - 1908 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist schwer.
> Ein Grund mehr, es auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Emil Gött, deutscher Schriftsteller (1864 - 1908 )


> ...
> Faule Engel taugen weniger als fleißige Teufel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Emil Gött, deutscher Schriftsteller (1864 - 1908 )


> ...
> Die schlechte Absicht ist immer auf den Beinen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Emil Gött, deutscher Schriftsteller (1864 - 1908 )


> ...
> Bleib jeder mir ferne, der meint,
> ich sei für seine Langeweile gerade gut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

George Lucas Jr., Drehbuchautor, Regisseur und Produzent (*1944)


> ...
> Jeder hat Talent, es ist nur erforderlich,
> dass du dich umsiehst, bis du entdeckt hast, was es ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

George Lucas Jr., Drehbuchautor, Regisseur und Produzent (*1944)


> ...
> Du musst einfach nur einen Fuß vor den anderen setzen und in Bewegung bleiben.
> Setze Scheuklappen auf und marschiere genau geradeaus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Max Frisch, Schriftsteller (1911 - 1991)


> ...
> Wir wollten Arbeitskräfte und es kamen Menschen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Max Frisch, Schriftsteller (1911 - 1991)


> ...
> Eifersucht ist die Angst vor dem Vergleich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Max Frisch, Schriftsteller (1911 - 1991)


> ...
> Blinder als blind ist der Ängstliche.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Max Frisch, Schriftsteller (1911 - 1991)


> ...
> Die meisten verwechseln Dabeisein mit Erleben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Friedrich Rückert, deutscher Dichter und Übersetzer (1788 - 1866)


> ...
> Am Abend wird man klug für den vergangenen Tag,
> doch niemals klug genug für den, der kommen mag.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Friedrich Rückert, deutscher Dichter und Übersetzer (1788 - 1866)


> ...
> Tu, was du kannst, und lass das andere dem, der es kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Friedrich Rückert, deutscher Dichter und Übersetzer (1788 - 1866)


> ...
> Wer niemals träumt verschläft sein schönstes Leben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Friedrich Rückert, deutscher Dichter und Übersetzer (1788 - 1866)


> ...
> Lass dir diesen Mut nicht rauben:
> Du musst an dich selber glauben,
> wenn du etwas leisten willst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Friedrich Rückert, deutscher Dichter und Übersetzer (1788 - 1866)


> ...
> Glück hilft nur manchmal, Arbeit immer.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Sebastian Kneipp, Priester und Hydrotherapeut (1821 - 1897)


> ...
> Wer nicht jeden Tag etwas für seine Gesundheit aufbringt,
> muss eines Tages sehr viel Zeit für die Krankheit opfern.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2010)

Arthur Schoppenhauer, deutscher Philosoph ( 1788-1860 )


> ...
> Jeder dumme Junge kann einen Käfer zertreten.
> Aber alle Professoren der Welt können keinen herstellen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Mai 2010)

Dante Alighieri, Philosoph und Dichter (1265 - 1321)


> ...
> Der eine wartet, dass sich die Zeit wandelt,
> der andere packt sie kräftig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Mai 2010)

Dante Alighieri, Philosoph und Dichter (1265 - 1321)


> ...
> Eine mächtige Flamme entsteht aus einem winzigen Funken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Mai 2010)

Dante Alighieri, Philosoph und Dichter (1265 - 1321)


> ...
> Der Weg zum Ziel beginnt an dem Tag,
> an dem Sie die hundertprozentige Verantwortung für Ihr Tun übernehmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2010)

Konrad Adenauer, erster Bundeskanzler der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ( 1876-1967 )


> ...
> Man darf niemals >zu spät< sagen. Auch in der Politik
> ist es niemals zu spät. Es ist immer Zeit für einen neuen Anfang.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Mai 2010)

Edward de Bono, Mediziner und Psychologe (*1933)


> ...
> Humor ist bei weitem die wichtigste Aufgabe des menschlichen Gehirns.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Mai 2010)

Edward de Bono, Mediziner und Psychologe (*1933)


> ...
> Wenn du wartest bis sich Gelegenheiten ergeben, bist du einer in der Masse
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Mai 2010)

Edward de Bono, Mediziner und Psychologe (*1933)


> ...
> Wenn du nie deine Meinung änderst, weshalb hast du dann eine?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Mai 2010)

Edward de Bono, Mediziner und Psychologe (*1933)


> ...
> Die meisten Fehler beim Denken
> sind Unzulänglichkeiten der Vorstellungskraft
> und keine Fehler in der Logik.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker ( 1856-1950 )


> ...
> Wenn du dich denen aufopferst, die du liebst,
> wirst du damit enden, die zu hassen, denen du
> dich aufgeopfert hast.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2010)

Joachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller ( 1883-1934 )


> ...
> Humor ist der Knopf,
> der verhindert, dass uns
> der Kragen platzt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2010)

aus Island


> ...
> Daheim werden verständige Männer am wenigsten geschätzt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

John Stuart Mill, Philosoph (1806 - 1873)


> ...
> Ein Mensch mir Überzeugung ist stärker als 99 andere, die bloß Interesse verfolgen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

John Stuart Mill, Philosoph (1806 - 1873)


> ...
> Öffentliche Meinungen üder Themen, die dem Verstand schwer zugänglich sind,
> sind oft richtig, aber selten odre nie die ganze Wahrheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

John Stuart Mill, Philosoph (1806 - 1873)


> ...
> Das Volk, welches die Macht ausübt,
> ist nicht immer das selbe Volk wie das, über welches sie ausgeübt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Alexander Pope, Dichter (1688 - 1744)


> ...
> Mit den Meinungen its es wie mit den Uhren:
> Sie stimmen nie überein und jeder verlässt sich auf die eigene.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Alexander Pope, Dichter (1688 - 1744)


> ...
> Selig sind die, die nichts erwarten, denn sie werden nie enttäuscht werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Alexander Pope, Dichter (1688 - 1744)


> ...
> Sei weder der erste, Neuem nachzujagen,
> noch der letzte, Altem zu entsagen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Vance Packard, amerikanisher Publizist (1914 - 1996)


> ...
> Werbung ist die Kunst, auf den Kopf zu zielen und die Brieftasche zu treffen.
> Kommunikation ist die Kunst, auf das Herz zu zielen, um den Kopf zu treffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Charles Joseph de Ligne, belgischer Offizier (1735 - 1814)


> ...
> Man kann auf eine Art zuhören, die mehr wert ist als das Gefälligste, was man sagen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Autor (1916 - 1990)


> ...
> Die Träume der Welt haben zwei Feinde: die Welt und die Träumer.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Autor (1916 - 1990)


> ...
> Ein schlechter Handel ist immer nur für einen schlecht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Autor (1916 - 1990)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit hat zwei Feinde: den gähnenden Glauben und den süchtigen Zweifel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Autor (1916 - 1990)


> ...
> Bildung im zwanzigsten Jahrhundert erfordert vor allem und zunächst
> die instinktsichere Abwehr überzähliger Informationen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Die Menschen sehen nur das, was sie erwarten zu sehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Was wir am nötigsten brauchen, ist ein Mensch,
> der uns zwingt, das zu tun, das wir können.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Unkraut nennt man die Pflanzen, deren Vorzüge noch nicht erkannt wurden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Bleib ruhig: In hundert Jahren ist alles vorbei.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Was vor uns leigt und was hinter uns liegt ist unbedeutend
> verglichen mit dem, was in uns steckt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, amerikanischer Philosoph (1803 - 1882)


> ...
> Ein Freund ist ein Mensch, vor dem man laut denken kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, dt. Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Das Gleiche lässt uns in Ruhe, aber der
> Wiederspruch ist es, der uns produktiv macht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2010)

Edmond de Goncourt, französischer Schriftsteller (1822 - 1896)


> ...
> Niemand auf der Welt bekommt
> so viel dummes Zeug zu hören
> wie die Bilder in einem Museum.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2010)

Dschalal ad-Din ar-Rumi, islamischer Mystiker ( 1207-1273 )


> ...
> Wenn Du Dir eine Perle wünscht, such sie nicht in einer Wasserlache.
> Wer Perlen finden will, muss bis zum Grund des Meeres tauchen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Mai 2010)

Sumner Redstone, amerikanischer Unternehmer (*1923)


> ...
> Manchmal ist Scheidung besser als Heirat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Mai 2010)

Sumner Redstone, amerikanischer Unternehmer (*1923)


> ...
> Erfolg ist nicht auf Erfolg aufgebaut.
> Er ist auf Fehlern aufgebaut.
> Er ist auf Frustration aufgebaut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2010)

Mary Wortley Montagu, englische Schriftstellerin ( 1689-1762 )


> ...
> Mänliche Dummheit bereitet mir größets Vergnügen, Gott sei Dank
> ist das eine schier unerschöpfliche Quelle der Unterhaltung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Mai 2010)

Patrick White, australischer Schriftsteller (1912 - 1990)


> ...
> Deine Zukunft ist,
> wozu du sie machen willst.
> Zukunft heißt wollen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Mai 2010)

Patrick White, australischer Schriftsteller (1912 - 1990)


> ...
> Man braucht keine Worte zu verstehen,
> um glücklich zu sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller ( 1883-1924 )


> ...
> Die Liebe ist so unproblematisch wie ein Fahrzeug.
> Problematisch sind nur die Lenker, die Fahrgäste und die Straße.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2010)

Jaques Prevert, Schriftsteller ( 1900-1977 )


> ...
> Der Mann hat hauptsächlich deshalb einen Kopf,
> damit eine Frau ihn verdrehen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Reiße niemals einen Zaun ein,
> solange du nicht den Grund kennst,
> warum er aufgestellt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Schweigen ist die unerträglichste Antwort.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Jede Regierung ist eine hässliche Notwendigkeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Materialisten und Wahnsinnige haben niemals Bedenken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Wir sitzen nicht nur alle im selbern Boot, sondern sind auch alle seekrank.


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller (1874 - 1936)


> ...
> Das unglaublichste an Wundern ist,
> dass sie tatsächlich passieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Michail Alexandrowitsch Bakunin, russischer Revolutionär (1814 - 1876)


> ...
> Wer nicht das Unmögliche wagt, wird nie das Mögliche niemals erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Michail Alexandrowitsch Bakunin, russischer Revolutionär (1814 - 1876)


> ...
> Es ist dem Volk egal, ob der Stock,
> mit dem es geprügelt wird,
> Stock des Volkes genannt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2010)

Michail Alexandrowitsch Bakunin, russischer Revolutionär (1814 - 1876)


> ...
> Jeder Aufruhr ist immer nützlich - so erfolglos er immer sein mag.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2010)

Epitet, gr. Philosoph ( etwa 50-125n.Chr. )


> ...
> Der Weg zum Glück besteht darin, sich um nichts
> zu sorgen, was sich unseren Einfluss entzieht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juni 2010)

Marilyn Monroe, Schauspielerin (1926 - 1962)


> ...
> Alles was zu besitzen sich lohnt,
> lohnt auch, dass man darauf wartet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juni 2010)

Marilyn Monroe, Schauspielerin (1926 - 1962)


> ...
> Neid ist der Schatten, den der Erfolg wirft.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juni 2010)

Marilyn Monroe, Schauspielerin (1926 - 1962)


> ...
> Wenn ich immer alle Regeln befolgt hätte,
> hätte ich es nie zu etwas gebracht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2010)

Carl Fürstenberg, deutscher Bankier ( 1850-1933 )


> ...
> Der Reingewinn ist der Teil der Bilanz, den der Vorstand beim
> besten Willen nicht mehr vor den Aktionären verstecken kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Marcel Reich-Ranicki, deutscher Literaturkritiker (*1920)


> ...
> Die anständigen Menschen arbeiten um des Ruhmes und des Geldes willen.
> Die unanständigen wollen die Welt verändern und die Menschen erlösen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Marcel Reich-Ranicki, deutscher Literaturkritiker (*1920)


> ...
> Man soll die Kritiker nicht für Mörder halten.
> Sie stellen nur den Totenschein aus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Marcel Reich-Ranicki, deutscher Literaturkritiker (*1920)


> ...
> Geld allein macht nicht glücklich,
> aber es ist besser,
> in einem Taxi zu weinen als in der Straßenbahn.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2010)

Dieter Hildebrandt, deutscher Kabarettist ( *1927 )


> ...
> Statt zu klagen, dass wir nicht alles haben, was wir wollen,
> sollten wir lieber dankbar sein, dass wir nicht alles bekommen
> was wir verdienen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker und Satiriker ( 1856-1950 )


> ...
> Eines der traurigsten Dinge im Leben ist, dass ein Mensch viele gute Taten
> tun muss, um zu beweisen, dass er tüchtig ist, aber nur einen Fehler zu
> begehen braucht, um zu beweisen, dass er nichts taugt.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juni 2010)

Werbeaufdruck auf der Kotztüte der Fluggesellschaft SKY



> Smile in the Sky


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2010)

Julien Green, Schriftsteller ( 1900-1998 )


> ...
> Nichts quält, nichts versklavt so sehr
> wie die Hoffnung auf irdisches Glück.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Josephine Baker, amerikainsche Chansonette (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Weit ist der Weg vom Ohr zum Herz,
> aber noch weiter ist der Weg zu den helfenden Händen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Josephine Baker, amerikainsche Chansonette (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Mit Geld kann man sich viele Freunde kaufen,
> aber selten ist einer sein Geld wert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Fred Endrikat, deutscher Schriftsteller (1890 - 1942)


> ...
> Nicht alles was zwei Backen hat ist ein Arsch.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Fred Endrikat, deutscher Schriftsteller (1890 - 1942)


> ...
> Verlass dich auf dich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Fred Endrikat, deutscher Schriftsteller (1890 - 1942)


> ...
> Doof bleibt doof, da helfen keine Pillen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Maynard Keynes, englischer Ökonom (1883 - 1946)


> ...
> Die Schwierigkeit liegt nicht darin die neuen Ideen zu finden,
> sondern darin die alten loszuwerden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Maynard Keynes, englischer Ökonom (1883 - 1946)


> ...
> Auf lange Sicht gesehen sind wir alle tot.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juni 2010)

Jean Etienne Aebi, schweizer Werbelegende (*1945)


> ...
> Einfall oder Abfall?
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2010)

Edward Stanley Gibbons, Unternehmer ( 1840-1913 )


> ...
> Je mehr man sich mit der lateinischen Sprache befasst, desto
> klarer wird es einem, warum das Römische Reich untergegangen ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

Frank Lloyd Wright, Architekt (1867 - 1959)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit ist wichtiger als die Tatsachen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

Frank Lloyd Wright, Architekt (1867 - 1959)


> ...
> Ein Mann ist ein Idiot wenn er trinkt bevor er 50 ist
> und ein Idiot wenn er es danach nicht tut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

Frank Lloyd Wright, Architekt (1867 - 1959)


> ...
> Eine Idee ist die Lösung der Vorstellung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

Frank Lloyd Wright, Architekt (1867 - 1959)


> ...
> Der Preis des Erfolges ist Hingabe, harte Arbeit
> und unablässiger Einsatz für das, was man erreichen will.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2010)

zitat aus Japan


> ...
> Ohne Frauen würde es weder Tag noch Nacht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Juni 2010)

Bertha von Suttner, Pazifistin (1843 - 1914)


> ...
> Keinem vernünftigen Menschen wird es einfallen,
> Tintenflecken mit Tinte, Ölflecken mit Öl wegwaschen zu wollen.
> Nur Blut soll immer wieder mit Blut abgewaschen werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2010)

Friedrich Hebbel, Schriftsteller ( 1813-1865 )


> ...
> Jedenfalls ist es besser, ein eckiges
> Etwas zu sein als ein rundes Nichts.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juni 2010)

Saul Bellow, Schriftsteller (1915 - 2005)


> ...
> Die Bereitschaft auf Fragen zu antworten
> ist ein untrügliches Zeichen von Dummheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juni 2010)

Saul Bellow, Schriftsteller (1915 - 2005)


> ...
> Ein großartiger Teil der intelligenz kann in Ignoranz investiert werden,
> wenn der Bedarf an Illusionen groß ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juni 2010)

Saul Bellow, Schriftsteller (1915 - 2005)


> ...
> Das Problem an der Zeitungsberichterstattung liegt darin,
> dass das Normale uninteressant ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juni 2010)

Saul Bellow, Schriftsteller (1915 - 2005)


> ...
> Wer auch immer ein entferntes Ziel erreichen will, muss kleine Schritte machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juni 2010)

Yamamoto Tsunetomo, Samurai (1659 - 1719)


> ...
> Über die Dingen vorher nachzudenken
> und sie dann leicht zu erledigen,
> wenn die Zeit gekommen ist,
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juni 2010)

Yamamoto Tsunetomo, Samurai (1659 - 1719)


> ...
> Wenn all deine Eintscheidungen auf deiner eigenen Weisheit basieren,
> tendierst du zur Eigennützigkeit und begehst Fehler,
> weil du dich auf dem rechten Pfad verirrst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juni 2010)

Yamamoto Tsunetomo, Samurai (1659 - 1719)


> ...
> Verbessere dich täglich,
> werde geschickter als gestern,
> geschickter als heute.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2010)

Friedrich Schiller, deutscher Philosoph, Dichter, Dramatiker und Historiker ( 1759-1805 )


> ...
> Gegen die Dummheit kämpfen selbst Götter vergebens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juni 2010)

Klaus Kobjoll, Hotelier (*1948 )


> ...
> Wer sich eine schwierige Aufgabe stellt, braucht keine Angst zu haben, dass er viel Konkurrenz bekommt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juni 2010)

Klaus Kobjoll, Hotelier (*1948 )


> ...
> Das einzige, was nicht kopierbar ist,
> sind die Beziehungen eines Unternehmens zu seinen Mitarbeitern
> und die Beziehungen der Mitarbeiter zu ihren Kunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juni 2010)

Donald Trump, Unternehmer (*1946)


> ...
> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, Karriere zu machen,
> aber die sicherste ist immer noch,
> in der richtigen Familie geboren zu werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juni 2010)

Donald Trump, Unternehmer (*1946)


> ...
> Du musst sowieso denken, also warum solltest du nicht groß denken?
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2010)

Umberto Eco, italienischer Schriftsteller (*1932)


> ...
> Der Fußball ist einer der am weitesten verbreiteten religiösen Aberglauben unserer Zeit.
> Er ist heute das wirkliche Opium des Volkes.
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (14 Juni 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Umberto Eco, italienischer Schriftsteller (*1932)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wobei opium eine bewußtseinserweiternde droge ist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2010)

Karl Raimund Popper, Soziologe ( 1902-1994 )


> ...
> Durch unser Wissen unterscheiden wir uns nur wenig,
> in unserer grenzenlosen Unwissenheit aber sind wir alle gleich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juni 2010)

Erich Lejeune, Unternehmer (*1944)


> ...
> Jeder Rückschlag enthält ein Samenkorn des Erfolgs.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2010)

Jimi Hendrix, musiker ( 1942-1970 )


> ...
> Die Menschen sehen nur das, was sie noch alles haben
> und bekommen können, schätzen aber nicht was sie
> haben, bis sie es verlieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Der einzige Gestank, den wir immer zu ertragen imstande sind, ist das Eigenlob.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Der Sport ist keine heile Welt, aber eine Welt, die heilen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Die Gegenwart ist die zukünftige Erinnerung,
> entsprechend sollte man sie gestalten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Ein Clown nimmt die Schwächen seiner Mitmenschen ernst und dann zum Spaß auf den Arm.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Glück ist die Ausnahme von der Regel,
> also in der Regel eine Ausnahme.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2010)

Prof. Dr. Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker (*1929)


> ...
> Humor haben nicht selten Menschen, die eigentlich nichts zu lachen haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2010)

Vivian Fersch, dt. Lyrikerin ( *1988 )


> ...
> Mit Verstand sehen wir wie die Menschen sind,
> mit Verständnis, wie sie sein könnten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juni 2010)

Raymond Radiguet, französischer Schriftsteller (1903 - 1923)


> ...
> Für einen Geist im Aufbruch gibt es keine Faulheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2010)

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing, dt Schriftsteller, Kritiker und Philosoph der Aufklärung ( 1729-1781 )


> ...
> Wer lange überlegt, sucht auch Beweggründe,  nicht zu dürfen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


> ...
> Auch aus Steinen, die in den Weg gelegt werden,
> kann man etwas Schönes bauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2010)

Dieter Hildebrandt; Kabarettiest ( *1927 )


> ...
> Politik ist nur der Spielraum, den die Wirtschaft lässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2010)

Bill Clinton; US-Präsident


> ...
> Wir können nicht alles tun, aber wir müssen tun, was wir können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2010)

Denis Diderot; Schriftsteller ( 1713-1784 )


> ...
> Es wäre besser an der Verhütung des Elends zu arbeiten,
> als die Zufluchtsorte für die Elenden zu vermehren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Thomas Fuller, englischer Historiker (1608 - 1661)


> ...
> Eine Lüge hat kein Bein,
> aber ein Skandal Flügel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Thomas Fuller, englischer Historiker (1608 - 1661)


> ...
> Alle Dinge sind schwierig, bevor sie einfach werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Errol Flynn, Schauspieler (1909 - 1959)


> ...
> Mein Problem liegt darin,
> meine üppigen Gewohnheiten mit
> meinem Nettoeinkommen zu versöhnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Errol Flynn, Schauspieler (1909 - 1959)


> ...
> Ich mag meinen Whisky alt und meine Frauen jung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Errol Flynn, Schauspieler (1909 - 1959)


> ...
> Bei der Liebe ist es wie im Krieg:
> Letzte Endes entscheidet der Nahkampf.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Wer die Dummköüfe gegen sich hat verdient Vertrauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Man soll keine Dummheit zweimal begehen,
> die Auswahl ist schließlich groß genug.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Die Minderheiten sind die Mehrheiten der nächsten Generation.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Ein großer Teil der Sorgen besteht aus unbegründeter Furcht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Der Eigensinn ist die Energie der Dummen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre, Philosoph (1905 - 1980)


> ...
> Der Weise sagt niemals was er tut,
> aber er tutu niemals etwas,
> was er nicht sagen könnte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, US-Schriftsteller ( 1817-1862 )


> ...
> Den Reichtum eines Menschen kann man an den Dingen messen,
> die er entbehren kann, ohne gute Laune zu verlieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Billy Wilder, Autor, Regisseur und Produzent (1906 - 2002)


> ...
> Du musst einen Traum haben,
> damit du morgens aufstehst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Billy Wilder, Autor, Regisseur und Produzent (1906 - 2002)


> ...
> Wenn einer nicht Regie führen, nicht schreiben, nicht komponieren kann,
> wenn einer überhaupt nichts kann, dann wird er Produzent.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Billy Wilder, Autor, Regisseur und Produzent (1906 - 2002)


> ...
> Manche Leute drücken nur ein Auge zu, damit sie besser zielen können.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Billy Wilder, Autor, Regisseur und Produzent (1906 - 2002)


> ...
> Die Österreicher haben das Kunststück fertiggebracht,
> aus Beethoven einen Österreicher und aus Hitler einen Deutschen zu machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2010)

Heinrich Böll; Schriftsteller ( 1917-1985 )


> ...
> Schweigen ist ein Argument, das kaum zu wiederlegen ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

Martin Luther King; Bürgerrechtler ( 1929-1968 )


> ...
> Kein Problem wird, gelöst wenn wir träge
> darauf warten, dass Gott sich darum Kümmert.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

Alexis Carrel, französischer Chirurg ( 1873-1944 )


> ...
> Es kommt nicht darauf an, dem Leben mehr Jahre zu geben,
> sondern den Jahren mehr Leben zu geben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Jean Anouilh, Dramatiker (1910 - 1987)


> ...
> Die wahren Lebenskünstler sind bereits glücklich, wenn sie nicht unglücklich sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Jean Anouilh, Dramatiker (1910 - 1987)


> ...
> Kinder müssen für die Dummheiten der Erwachsenen zahlen,
> bis sie alt genug sind, selber welche zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Jean Anouilh, Dramatiker (1910 - 1987)


> ...
> Reich sein ist wirklich nur schön, wenn man arm ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Jean Anouilh, Dramatiker (1910 - 1987)


> ...
> Die Dinge sind nie so wie sie sind.
> Sie sind immer das, was man aus ihnen macht.
> ...


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2010)

2* Unbekannt



> Einkaufstüten packen is wie Tetris spielen ....






> Schlaf raubt mir meine Nacht!


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Henry Ward Beecher, Prediger (1813 - 1887)


> ...
> Die Fähigkeit, Ideen in Taten umzusetzen, ist das Geheimnis des äußeren Erfolgs.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Henry Ward Beecher, Prediger (1813 - 1887)


> ...
> Vergiss nie, was ein Mensch zu dir sagt, wenn er wütend ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Juni 2010)

Ingeborg Bachmann, Schriftstellerin (1926 - 1973)


> ...
> Die Geschichte lehrt dauernd, aber sie findet keine Schüler.
> ...


----------



## nade (26 Juni 2010)

Michael Winkler von (kein Plan)-


> Wir wissen ja, wie die Anweisung des Behördenleiters lautet: "Werfen Sie das ruhig weg, aber machen Sie vorher noch eine Kopie davon!"



<-- Im Bezug zu die Briefe von Arbeitslosen, von der Post einscannen lassen, und dann erst von der Arbeitslosenverwaltung elektronisch bearbeiten zu lassen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2010)

Peter Bamm, Schriftsteller ( 1889-1975 )


> ...
> Ein Wunsch kann durch nichte mehr verlieren
> als dadurch, dass er in Erfüllung geht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Zwei Dinge sollen Kinder von ihren Eltern bekommen: Wurzeln und Flügel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Wer die Welt verbessern will, kann gleich bei sich selbst anfangen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Die wahre Lebenskunst besteht darin,
> im Alltäglichen das Wunderbare zu sehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Wenn Sie Ihren Kindern unbedingt etwas geben wollen,
> dann geben Sie ihnen ein gutes Beispiel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Die Jugend soll ihre eigenen Wege gehen,
> aber ein paar Wegweiser können nicht schaden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Wer die Menschen gut machen will, muss sie vor allem glücklich machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Pearl S. Buck, Schriftstellerin (1892 - 1973)


> ...
> Viele Menschen versäumen das kleine Glück,
> weil sie auf das Große vergeblich warten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Während sie sich untereinander sagten,
> es könne nicht getan werden,
> wurde es von anderen getan.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist enweder ein großes Abenteuer oder nichts.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Wenn eine Tür des Glücks sich schließt, öffnet sich eine andere,
> aber oft starren wir solange auf die geschlossene Tür,
> dass wir die, die sich uns geöffnet hat, nicht sehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Wir können tun, was wir wollen,
> wenn wir nur lange genug dranbleiben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Wir könnten nie lernen, mutig zu sein und geduldig,
> wenn es nur Freude in der Welt gäbe.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Helen Keller, Schriftstellerin (1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Die besten und schönsten Dinge auf der Welt kann man weder sehen noch hören.
> Man muss sie mit dem Herzen fühlen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Otto Julius Bierbaum, Literat (1865 - 1910)


> ...
> Das wird kein ganzer Kwel, der nie ein Rüpel war.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Otto Julius Bierbaum, Literat (1865 - 1910)


> ...
> Verloren ist, wer den Humor verlor.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2010)

Konfuzius; chinesischer Philosoph (etwa 551-479v.Chr.)


> ...
> Wer die Vergangenheit nicht kennt,
> kann die Zukunft nicht verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 Juni 2010)

Ludwig Rosenberg, Gewerkschafter (1903 - 1977)


> ...
> Man ist schlecht beraten, wenn man nur mit Leuten zusammenarbeiten, die nie widersprechen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2010)

Horst Wolfram Geißler, Schriftsteller (1893 - 1983)


> ...
> Wenn man den richtigen Menschen findet, braucht es keiner Worte, um sich anzusprechen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2010)

Horst Wolfram Geißler, Schriftsteller (1893 - 1983)


> ...
> Wenn dem Menschen am Ende seines Lebens ein Lächeln übrig bleibt,
> so ist das ein sehr anständiger Reingewinn.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2010)

Horst Wolfram Geißler, Schriftsteller (1893 - 1983)


> ...
> Lieber ein Narr und glücklich, als ein weiser Mann und unglücklich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2010)

Horst Wolfram Geißler, Schriftsteller (1893 - 1983)


> ...
> Liebe ist immer noch die anständigste Entschuldigung für Dummheiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2010)

Horst Wolfram Geißler, Schriftsteller (1893 - 1983)


> ...
> Die Heimat ist ja nie schöner, als wenn man in der Fremde von ihr spricht.
> ...


----------



## madbon (30 Juni 2010)

Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2010)

Peter E. Schumacher, dt. Publizist ( *1941 )


> ...
> Begeisterung und Optimismus sind die Beine des Lebens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Vom Wahrsagen lässt sich wohl leben, aber nicht vom Wahrheit sagen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird.
> Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Ein Buch ist ein Spiegel, aus dem kein Apostel herausgucken kann, wenn ein Affe hineinblickt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Es ist fast unmöglich die Fackel der Wahrheit durch ein Gedränge zu tragen, ohne jemandem den Bart zu versengen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Ein physikalischer Versuch der knallt, ist allemal mehr wert als ein stiller.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Jeder Fehler erscheint unglaublich dumm, wenn andere ihn begehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Wie glücklich viele Menschen wären, wenn sie sich genausowenig
> um die Angelegenheiten anderer kümmern würden, wie um die eigenen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Nichts kann mehr zu einer Seelenruhe beitragen, als wenn man gar keine Meinung hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Liebe: Ein Handel, wo beide Parteien gewinnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Alles auf einmal tun wollen zerstört alles auf einmal.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Widerwärtigkeiten sind Pillen, die man schlucken muss und nicht kauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller (1742 - 1799)


> ...
> Es ist keine Kunst, etwas kurz zu sagen, wenn man etwas zu sagen hat.
> ...


----------



## Gerhard K (1 Juli 2010)

> Wer ist so fest den nichts verführen kann?


_Shakespeare_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2010)

William Shakespeare, brit. Dichter, Dramatiker Schauspieler und Theaterleiter ( 1554-1616 )


> ...
> Das Meer hat Grenzen, doch tiefer Wunsch hat keine.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juli 2010)

Joseph Unger, Politiker (1828 - 1913)


> ...
> Wie oft wäscht eine Hand die andere und beide bleiben schmutzig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juli 2010)

Joseph Unger, Politiker (1828 - 1913)


> ...
> Das Recht hat die merkwürdige Eigenschaft, dass man es behalten kann, ohne es zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juli 2010)

Joseph Unger, Politiker (1828 - 1913)


> ...
> Zu größerer Klarheit über seine Gedanken gelangt man, indem man sie andern klar zu machen versucht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Konfuzius, chinesischer Philosoph ( 551-479 v. Chr. )


> ...
> Die Freude ist überall. Es gilt nur sie zu endecken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Peter Trapp, CDU Politiker


> ...
> Ich bin für Intelligenztests bei Einwanderern. Wir
> dürfen diese Frage nicht länger tabuisieren.
> ...



ülker Radziwill, SPD Politiker zum selben Thema


> ...
> Brauchen wir nicht viel dringender einen
> Intelligenztest für Politiker?
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2010)

Alber Schwitzer, Philosoph und Arzt ( 1875-1965 )


> ...
> Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch
> beherscht die Natur, bevor er gerlernt hat, sich selbst
> zu beherschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2010)

Phil Bosmanns, belgischer Ordenspriester und Schriftsteller ( *1922 )


> ...
> Humor und Geduld sind die Kamele,
> mit denen wir durch jede Wüste kommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Christian Fürchtegott Gellert, Liedverfasser (1715 - 1769)


> ...
> Lebe, wie du dir, wenn du stirbst, wünschen würdest, gelebt zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Inayat Khan, Gründer des Sufi Ordens (1882 - 1927)


> ...
> Ein Haus wird gebaut, aber ein Zuhause wird geformt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Inayat Khan, Gründer des Sufi Ordens (1882 - 1927)


> ...
> Ich betrachte jeden Misserfolg als eine Stufe zum Erfolg.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Inayat Khan, Gründer des Sufi Ordens (1882 - 1927)


> ...
> Ich bin nicht gekommen euch etwas Neues zu lehre,
> ich bin gekommen euch an das zu erinnern, was ihr vergessen habt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Im Frieden kommst du nicht voran, im Krieg verblutest du.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Die Furcht ist das Unglück, deshalb ist nicht Mut das Glück, sondern Furchtlosigkeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Nichtstun ist eine der größten und verhältnismäßig leicht zu beseitigenden Dummheiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Verbringe nicht die zeit mit der Suche nach einem Hindernis - vielleicht ist keines da.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Von einem gewissen Punkt an gibt es keine Rückkehr mehr. Dieser Punkt ist zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Es gibt ein Ziel, aber keinen Weg. Das was wir Weg nennen ist Zögern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Jeder, der sich die Fähigkeit erhält, Schönes zu erkennen, wird nie alt werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (1883 - 1924)


> ...
> Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie geht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2010)

Charles Marice de Talleyrand-Perigog, französicher Staatsmann und Diplomat ( 1754-1838 )


> ...
> Hochverrat ist eine Frage des Datums.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Der Sinn des Lebens besteht darin, glücklich zu werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Unser schlimmster Feind ist der Pessimismus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Wenn Leute lachen, sind sie fähig zu denken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> In der Wut verliert der Mensch seine Intelligenz.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Das Nicht-Wahrnehmen von etwas beweist nicht dessen Nicht-Existenz.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Nichts ist entspannender, als das anzunehmen, was kommt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Jede schwierige Situation die du jetzt meisterst bleibt dir in Zukunft erspart.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Nicht zu bekommen was man will, ist manchmal ein großer Glücksfall.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Lerne die Regeln, damit du sie richtig brechen kannst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Juli 2010)

Dalai Lama, geistiger Führer (*1935)


> ...
> Bewerte deine Erfolge daran, was du aufgeben musstest um sie zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2010)

Ralph Waldo Emerson, Philosoph ( 1803-1882 )


> ...
> Unser größter Ruhm ist nicht, niemals zu fallen,
> sondern jedes Mal wieder aufzustehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Es ist leichter den Mund zu halten als ein Versprechen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Wohlstand ist die Summe des Überflüssigen, ohne das man nicht mehr auskommen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Pessimisten sind erst dann zufrieden, wenn sie Grund haben unzufrieden zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Der Unterschied zwischen Glück und Vergnügen besteht darin,
> dass man sich das Vergnügen selber wählen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich,
> wie schnell sich eine miserable Gegenwart
> in eine gute alte Zeit verwandelt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Gustav Knuth, Schauspieler (1901 - 1987)


> ...
> Wenn die Pflicht ruft, gibt es viele Schwerhörige.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2010)

Matthias Claudius, Lyriker und Journalist ( 1740-1815 )


> ...
> Beurteile einen Menschen lieber nach seinen Handlungen als nach
> seinen Worten; denn viele handeln schlecht und sprechen vortrefflich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

Matthias Claudius, Lyriker und Journalist (1740 - 1815)


> ...
> Die Welt ist ein Schauplatz. Du kommst, siehst und gehst vorüber.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

Matthias Claudius, Lyriker und Journalist (1740 - 1815)


> ...
> Sage nicht alles, was du weißt, aber wisse alles, was du sagst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

Matthias Claudius, Lyriker und Journalist (1740 - 1815)


> ...
> Die Freiheit besteht darin, dass man alles tun kann, was einem anderen nicht schadet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

Matthias Claudius, Lyriker und Journalist (1740 - 1815)


> ...
> Nichts ist so elend als der Mann, der alles will und der nichts kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Ich würde lieber 1 Prozent aus den Bemühungen von hundert Leuten verdienen
> als 100 Prozent meiner eigenen Bemühungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Ich habe immer versucht jedes Problem in eine Möglichkeit zu verwandeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Wenn dein einziges Ziel ist reich zu werden, wirst du es niemals erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Wenn du erfolgreich sein willst, solltest du lieber auf neue Wege ausscheren,
> als dir ausgewaschenen Pfade des akzeptierten Erfolgs zu bereisen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Ich arbeite nach dem Prinzip, dass man niemals etwas selbst tun soll,
> was jemand anderes für einen erledigen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2010)

John Davison Rockefeller, Unternehmer (1839 - 1937)


> ...
> Habe keine Angst, das Gute aufzugeben, um das Großartige zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1742-1799 )


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird.
> Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.
> ...


----------



## IBFS (9 Juli 2010)

James Branch Cabell, US-Schriftsteller ( 1879 - 1958 )



> ...
> Der Optimist erklärt, dass wir in der besten aller Welten leben, und der Pessimist fürchtet, dass dies wahr ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2010)

Franklin D. Roosevelt, 32. Präsident der USA ( 1882-1945 )


> ...
> Im Leben gibt es etwas Schlimmeres als keinen Erfolg
> zu haben: Das ist, nichts unternommen zu haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2010)

Joseph Joubert; französischer Moralist ( 1754-1824 )


> ...
> Es ist besser eine Frage zu diskutieren, ohne sie zu endscheiden,
> als eine Frage zu endscheiden, ohne sie zu diskutieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Don Herold, Humorist (1889 - 1966)


> ...
> Schlage niemals eine Tür zu, vielleicht willst du zurückgehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Es ist selten, dass man im Guten auseinandergeht.
> Denn wenn man im Guten ist, geht man nicht auseinander.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Das Schweigen ist eine furchtbare Waffe.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Wir gehorchen alle keinem Doktor, nur dem Doktor Schmerz.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Glück ist gut für den Körper, aber Kummer stärkt den Geist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Das einzige, was noch schwieriger ist,
> als ein geordnetes Leben zu führen:
> Es anderen nicht aufzuzwingen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Die besten Entdeckungsreisen macht man nicht in fremden Ländern,
> sondern indem man die Welt mit neuen Augen betrachtet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Der Zweifel ist dein bester Freund.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Wie so viele Intellektuelle war er unfähig, eine Sache auf einfache Art und Weise zu formulieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Die Zeit vergeht und allmählich wird alles wahr, was man erlogen hatte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Versuche stets ein Stückchen Himmel über deinem Leben freizuhalten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Marcel Proust, Schriftsteller (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Alle Menschen sind immer eilig, und man geht schon fort, wenn man erst ankommen sollte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Alexander Munke, DER ENTERT®AINER (*1960)


> ...
> Vergib ihnen, denn sie tun nicht, was sie wissen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2010)

Anatole France, französische Schriftstellerin und Nobelpreisträgerin ( 1844-1924 )


> ...
> Wenn 50 Millionen Menschen etwas Dummes sagen,
> bleibt es trotzdem eine Dummheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Ein Mensch kann nicht alles wissen, aber etwas muss jeder haben, was er ordentlich versteht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Tabak rauchen verdirbt die Tapeten, Zeitung lesen den Charakter.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Die Wunde getäuschter Zuversicht wird stets aufs neue brennen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Viel muss man lernen und an sich ändern, denn die Arbeit, die das Leben an uns tut, ist unermesslich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Wenig gilt die Lehre, und sei sie noch so gut, gegen das Leben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Wer dient muss tragen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Lass dich immer von dem Grundsatz leiten, zuerst ehrlich sein, dann feinfühlend.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Gustav Freytag, Schriftsteller (1816 - 1895)


> ...
> Damit ein Talent wirksam werde, braucht es außer anderem noch ein
> kostbares Ding, was man nicht lernen und nicht in sich groß ziehen kann:
> die Freudigkeit des Herzens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2010)

Ingmar Bergman, Regisseur (1918 - 2007)


> ...
> Es gibt keine Grenzen. Nicht für den Gedanken, nicht für die Gefühle. Die Angst setzt die Grenzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2010)

Ingmar Bergman, Regisseur (1918 - 2007)


> ...
> Wenn der Film kein Dokument ist, ist er ein Traum.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2010)

Ingmar Bergman, Regisseur (1918 - 2007)


> ...
> Ich werfe einen Speer in die Dunkelheit. Das ist Intuition.
> Dann muss ich eine Armee in die Finsternis senden, um den Speer zu finden. Das ist Intellekt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2010)

David Ben Gurion, israelischer Staatsmann ( 1886-1973 )


> ...
> Mann ist besser dran mit einem intelligenten Feind
> als mit einem stupiden Freund.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Fulda, Schriftsteller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Wenn Zeit Geld ist, dann lebt jeder über seine Verhältnisse.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Fulda, Schriftsteller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Auf zweierlei Dinge sollte man sich nie verlassen:
> Wenn man Böses tut, dass es verborgen bleibt.
> Wenn man Gutes tut, dass es bemerkt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Fulda, Schriftsteller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Ihr lauschet des Tages lauter Stimme und überhört den Ruf der Zeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Fulda, Schriftsteller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Eine Frau, die heute in einem wissenschaftlichen Beruf ebensoviel leistet wie ein Mann,
> muss zehnmal tüchtiger sein als dieser, weil sie zehnmal mehr Schwierigkeiten zu überwinden hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2010)

Lew Nikoljeitsch Graf Tolstoi, russischer Schriftsteller ( 1828-1910 )


> ...
> Denke immer daran, das es nur eine
> allerwichtigste Zeit gibt, nähmlich: sofort!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Johann Christoph Blumhardt, Theologe (1805 - 1880)


> ...
> Nichts erzwingen, es muss sich begeben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Stelle niemanden ein, der deine Arbeit für Geld macht, sondern einen der es aus Liebe macht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Stadtleben: Millionen von Menschen, die zusammen einsam sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Reichtum ist die möglichkeit, das Leben voll auszukosten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Das größte Kompliment das mir jemals zuteil wurde, war als mich jemand
> gefragt hat, was ich denke und meine Antwort beachtet hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Wahrheiten und Rosen haben Dornen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Jede Generation lacht über die alte Mode und folgt andächtig der neuen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Schriftsteller (1817 - 1862)


> ...
> Der Nörgler wird sogar im Paradies allerlei Fehler finden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juli 2010)

August Strindberg, Schriftsteller ( 1849-1912 )


> ...
> Manche Ehe ist ein Todesurteil, das jahrelang vollstreckt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Franz Alt, Journalist und Autor (*1938 )


> ...
> Die wichtigste politische Frage des 21. Jahrhunderts heißt:
> Krieg um Öl oder Frieden durch die Sonne?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Franz Alt, Journalist und Autor (*1938 )


> ...
> Die gesamte Wirtschaft müsse von der Forstwirtschaft lernen,
> was Nachhaltigkeit bedeute - der Holzweg ist ein guter Weg.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Franz Alt, Journalist und Autor (*1938 )


> ...
> Zukunft ist kein Schicksalsschlag, sondern die Folge der Entscheidungenn, die wir heute treffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

William Makepeace Thackeray, Schriftsteller (1811 - 1863)


> ...
> Humor ist eines der besten Kleidungsstücke, die man in Gesellschaft tragen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

William Makepeace Thackeray, Schriftsteller (1811 - 1863)


> ...
> Die Welt ist ein Spiegel, aus dem jedem sein eigenes Gesicht entgegenblickt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Carl Ludwig Schleich, Arzt und Schriftsteller (1859 - 1922)


> ...
> Um Wunder zu erleben, muss man an sie glauben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Carl Ludwig Schleich, Arzt und Schriftsteller (1859 - 1922)


> ...
> Ein Strahl Sonne kann mehr wecken, als tausend Nächte zu ersticken vermögen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Carl Ludwig Schleich, Arzt und Schriftsteller (1859 - 1922)


> ...
> Die idee ist eine Seifenblase: ein Sankorn Wahrheit lässt sie platzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Carl Ludwig Schleich, Arzt und Schriftsteller (1859 - 1922)


> ...
> Es gibt Schwestern, die geben dem Patient Morphium, damit dieser Ruhe habe
> und es gibt Schwestern, die geben dem Patient Morphium, damit sie Ruhe haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2010)

Ein Mensch ist so stark, wie er lustig sein kann.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

@Cerberus,

arbeitest du in der Bücherei ?


----------



## doublecee (19 Juli 2010)

> Irren ist menschlich. Aber wenn man richtig Mist bauen will, braucht man einen Computer.



Dan Rather


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @Cerberus,
> 
> arbeitest du in der Bücherei ?


 
Ne, ich hab ne E-Mail-Adresse! *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2010)

Francesco Petrarca, Humanist (1304 - 1674)


> ...
> Es ist eine viel schlimmere Art des Stolzes, andere zu verkleiner, als sich selbst zu erheben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2010)

Francesco Petrarca, Humanist (1304 - 1674)


> ...
> Wohlbehagen ermattet den Geist, Schwierigkeiten erziehen und kräftigen ihn.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2010)

Francesco Petrarca, Humanist (1304 - 1674)


> ...
> Ein ganz klein wenig Süßes kann viel Bitteres verschwinden lassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

Oskar Kokoschka, öster. Maler und Schriftsteller ( 1886-1980 )


> ...
> Freiheit ist ein Kaugummibegriff geworden - an jedem
> Schlagbaum versteht man etwas anderes darunter.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

Jerry Lewis, US-amerikanischer Komiker ( *1926 )


> ...
> Kleinlebewesen vermehren sich durch Zellteilung,
> Bürokraten durch Arbeitsteilung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Alle guten Bücher haben eines gemeinsam - sie sind wahrer als wenn sie wirklich passiert wären.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Ein intelligenter Mann ist manchman gezwungen betrunken zu sein, um Zeit mit Idioten zu verbringen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Die Angst vor dem Tod steigert sich exakt proportional zur Steigerung des Reichtums.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Im modernen Krieg wird man wie ein Hund sterben und das ohne guten Grund.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Verreise niemals mit jemandem, den du nicht liebst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Die Welt zerbricht jeden und nachher sind viele an den gebrochenen Stellen stärker.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Wenn Menschen reden, höre ihnen zu.
> Die meisten menschen hören niemals zu.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Versuche immer wenn du nüchtern bist, das zu sagen was du gesagt hast,
> als du betrunken warst. Das wird dich lehren, deinen Mund zu halten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Es gibt nur drei Sportarten: Autorennen, Stierkampf und Klettern. Der Rest sind schiere Spiele.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Einen Menschen erkennt man daran, wie er sich rächt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Der beste Weg herauszufinden ob du jemand vertrauen kannst, ist ihm zu vertrauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Glück, das ist einfach eine gute Gesundheit und ein schlechtes Gedächtnis.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Verwechsle niemals Bewegung mit Handeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Die kürzeste Antwort auf etwas ist es einfach zu tun.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Ernest Hemingway, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1961)


> ...
> Man braucht zwei Jahre, um sprechen zu lernen, fünfzig, um schweigen zu lernen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2010)

Francis Bacon, englischer Philosoph ( 1561-1621 )


> ...
> Um der Natur befehlen zu können, muss man ihr gehorchen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2010)

Margareta Maria Alacoque, Nonne (1647 - 1690)


> ...
> Wir müssen die Echtheit unserer Absichten mehr durch Werke als durch Worte zu erkennen geben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2010)

Margareta Maria Alacoque, Nonne (1647 - 1690)


> ...
> Um die Zeit gut zu verwenden, muss man glühend und beständig lieben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2010)

Norbert Blüm, früherer Arbeitsminister (CDU)


> ...
> Alle wollen den Gürtel enger schnallen, aber jeder
> fummelt am Gürtel des Nachbarn herum.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Juli 2010)

Pillip Otto Runge, Maler (1777 - 1810)


> ...
> Die Freude, die wir an Blumen haben, das ist noch ordentlich vom paradiese her.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Juli 2010)

Pillip Otto Runge, Maler (1777 - 1810)


> ...
> Kinder müssen wir werden, wenn wir das Beste erreichen wollwn.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Juli 2010)

Pillip Otto Runge, Maler (1777 - 1810)


> ...
> Was wir auch in dieser Welt erlangen mögen, ist doch die Liebe das höchste Glück.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

Gustav Heinemann, Bundespräsident von der SPD, ( 1899-1976 )


> ...
> Autorität wird nur dann nicht angezweifelt,
> wenn sie auf fachlicher Leistung und untadeliger
> menschlicher Haltung gründet.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2010)

Henry David Thoreau, Amerikanischer Dichter ( 1817-1862 )


> ...
> Der Nörgler wird sogar im Paradies allerlei Fehler finden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2010)

Elias Canetti, bulgarischer Schriftsteller ( 1905-1994 )


> ...
> Die erste Wirkung einer Anpassung an andere ist,
> dass man langweilig wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Das größte Problem der Kommunikation ist die Illusion, sie sei gelungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Das Alter hat zwei große Vorteile:
> Die Zähne tun nicht mehr weh und
> man hört nicht all das dumme Zeug das ringsum gesagt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Alle großen Wahrheiten waren anfangs Blasphemien.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Wenn der Mensch den Tiger umbringen will, nennt man das Sport.
> Wenn der Tiger den Menschen umbringen will, nennt man das Bestialität.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Wer den Mund hält, weil er unrecht hat, ist ein Weiser.
> Wer den Mund hält, obwohl er recht hat, ist verheiratet oder Pfeifenraucher.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Es ist nicht schwer Menschen zu finden, die mit 60 zehnmal so reich sind, als sie es mit 20 waren.
> Aber nicht einer von ihnen behauptet, er sei zehnmal so glücklich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

George Bernard Shaw, Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Was wir brauchen sind ein paar verückte Leute. Seht euch an, wohin uns die normalen gebracht haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Paul Watzlawick, Wissenschaftler (1921 - 2007)


> ...
> Man kann nicht nicht kommunizieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Paul Watzlawick, Wissenschaftler (1921 - 2007)


> ...
> Die Lage ist hoffnungslos, aber nicht ernst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Paul Watzlawick, Wissenschaftler (1921 - 2007)


> ...
> Auf Befehl etwas spontan zu tun, ist ebenso unmöglich,
> wie etwas vorsätzlich zu vergessen oder absichtlich tiefer zu schaffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Paul Watzlawick, Wissenschaftler (1921 - 2007)


> ...
> Wer als Werkzeug nur einen Hammer hat, sieht in jedem Problem einen Nagel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Alexandre Dumas der Jüngere, Dichter (1824 - 1895)


> ...
> Alle Verallgemeinerungen sind gefährlich. Auch diese!
> ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2010)

Müsste das nicht heißen:

Auf Befehl etwas spontan zu tun, ist ebenso unmöglich,
wie etwas vorsätzlich zu vergessen oder absichtlich tiefer zu schlafen.


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Alexandre Dumas der Jüngere, Dichter (1824 - 1895)


> ...
> Vergiss nie, dass die anderen auf dich zählen, aber zähle nicht auf sie.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Müsste das nicht heißen:
> 
> Auf Befehl etwas spontan zu tun, ist ebenso unmöglich,
> wie etwas vorsätzlich zu vergessen oder absichtlich tiefer zu schlafen.


 
Ja du hast Recht. Hab mich vertippt. Unabsichtlich.


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Alexandre Dumas der Jüngere, Dichter (1824 - 1895)


> ...
> Nicht starke Mittel, sondern starke Geister ändern die Welt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Alexandre Dumas der Ältere, Schriftsteller (1802 - 1870)


> ...
> Alle Weisheit lässt sich in zwei Worten ausdrücken: Warten und hoffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Alexandre Dumas der Ältere, Schriftsteller (1802 - 1870)


> ...
> Für jedes Übel gibt es 2 Mittel, die Zeit und das Stillschweigen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2010)

Giosue Carducci, italienischer Schriftsteller ( 1835-1907 )


> ...
> Wer mir in 20 Wörtern sagt, was man auch in 10 Wörtern
> sagen kann, der ist auch zu anderen Schlechtigkeiten fähig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Feuerbach, Philosoph (1804 - 1872)


> ...
> Es geht uns mit Büchern wie mit Menschen.
> Wir machen zwar viele Bekanntschaften,
> aber nur wenige erwählen wir zu unseren Freunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juli 2010)

Ludwig Feuerbach, Philosoph (1804 - 1872)


> ...
> Zu einem vollkommenen Menschen gehört die Kraft des Denkens,
> die Kraft des Willens, die Kraft des Herzens.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

Udo Walz, Starfriseur ( *1944 )


> ...
> Haste keine Neider - haste keinen Erfolg.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 Juli 2010)

Simon Dach, Dichter (1605 - 1659)


> ...
> Die Welt ist immer so wie du:
> Ein Lächeln und sie lacht dir zu,
> ein wenig Trotz, ein wenig Zorn
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 Juli 2010)

Simon Dach, Dichter (1605 - 1659)


> ...
> Geduld, Vernunft und Zeit
> macht möglich die Unmöglichkeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Suche nicht nach Fehlern, suche nach Lösungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Reich wird einer nicht durch das, was er verdient, sondern durch das, was er nicht ausgibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Die meisten Menschen wenden mehr Zeit und Kraft daran, um die Probleme herumzureden, als sie anzupacken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Es gibt mehr Leute, die kapitulieren, also solche, die scheitern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit über die Katze erfährt man von den Mäusen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Misserfolg ist die Chance, es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Ich lehne es ab, anzuerkennen, dass es Unmöglichkeiten gibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Wer aufhört zu werben, um Geld zu sparen, kann ebenso seine Uhr anhalten, um Zeit zu sparen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Enten legen ihre Eier in Stille. Hühner gackern dabei wie verrückt.
> Was ist die Folge? Alle Welt isst Hühnereier.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Unsere Fehlschläge sind oft erfolgreicher als unsere Erfolge.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Nichts ist besonders schwer, wenn du es in kleine Aufgaben teilst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Henry Ford, Industrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Weil Denken die schwerste Arbeit ist, die es gibt, beschäftigen sich auch nur wenige damit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Cees Nooteboom, niederländischer Schriftsteller (  *1933 )


> ...
> Ein Teil des Älterwerdens besteht darin, dass
> man sich weigert, neue Erinnerungen anzulegen.
> ...


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Unbekannt!


> ...
> Wenn einem die Scheiße bis zum Hals steht,
> sollte man den Kopf nicht hängen lassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2010)

Michel Del Castillo, spanischer Schriftsteller ( *1933 )


> ...
> Menschliche Wesen sind nicht immer mit dem Verstand zu ergründen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2010)

Neil Postman, US-Medienwissenschaftler ( 1931-2003 )


> ...
> Was mich beunruhigt, ist die Tatsache, dass das
> Internet uns von den wahren Problemen ablenkt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2010)

Rudolf Rolfs, deutscher Satiriker und Schriftsteller ( 1920-2004 )


> ...
> Die Zeit ist eine Vase. Es kommt darauf an,
> ob man Disteln oder Rosen hineinstellt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2010)

Lucille Ball, US-Schauspielerin ( 1911-1989 )


> ...
> Das Geheimnis, wie man jung bleibt, ist,
> anständig zu leben, langsam zu essen und
> in Bezug auf das Alter zu lügen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2010)

Jakob Bosshart, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( 1862-1924 )


> ...
> Der Selbstbetrug ist der häufigste Betrug und auch der schlimmste.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2010)

Camillo Cavour, italienischer Politiker ( 1810-1861 )


> ...
> Ich habe die Kunst entdeckt, wie
> man Diplomaten täuschen kann.
> Ich sage die Wahrheit, die glaubt keiner.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2010)

Herbert C. Hoover, amerikanischer Politiker ( 1874-1964 )


> ...
> Worte ohne Taten sind die Mörder des Idealismus.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2010)

Ekkehard Kappler, deutscher Unternehmensberater ( *1940 )


> ...
> Planung beginnt damit, dass man überlegt, was man will.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2010)

Axel von Ambesser, Schauspieler und Regisseur ( 1910-1988 )


> ...
> Ideale sind ein Leuchturm, kein Hafen - sind Richtungen, nicht Ziele.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Peter Rosegger, Schriftsteller (1843 - 1918 )


> ...
> Keine Erfindung, keine Gewalt der Welt hat das getan, was Begeisterung vollbrachte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Peter Rosegger, Schriftsteller (1843 - 1918 )


> ...
> Ein guter Gedanke macht froh, erst recht eine gute Tat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Ignaz Anton Demeter, ehemaliger Erzbischof von Freiburg (1773 - 1842)


> ...
> Die größte Meister sind diejenigen, die nie aufhören, Schüler zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Martha Stewart, amerikanische Fernsehpersönlichkeit (*1941)


> ...
> Ohne einen offenen Geist kann man niemals Erfolg haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Louis Armstrong, Jazztrompeter (1901 - 1971)


> ...
> Große Gedanken brauchen nicht nur Flügel, sondern auch ein Fahrgestell zum Landen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Louis Armstrong, Jazztrompeter (1901 - 1971)


> ...
> Es gibt Wohltäter, die es gern sehen, auf frischer Tat ertappt zu werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Louis Armstrong, Jazztrompeter (1901 - 1971)


> ...
> Tue nie etwas halb, sonst verlierst du mehr, als du jemals wieder einholen kannst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Paul Claudel, Schriftsteller (1868 - 1955)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit hat nichts zu tun mit der Zahl der Leute, die von ihr überzeugt sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Guy de Maupassant, Schriftsteller (1850 - 1893)


> ...
> Das Leben ist niemals so schlecht oder gut wie man glaubt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Guy de Maupassant, Schriftsteller (1850 - 1893)


> ...
> Es sind die Begegnungen mit Menschen, die das Leben lebenswert machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Manche leute sind wie Uhren. Wenn man sie aufzieht, gehen sie.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Versuchungen bekämpft man am besten mit Geldmangel und Rheumatismus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Eine Jungfrau ist etwas sehr schönes, vorausgesetzt sie bleibt es nicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Der Stern der Weisen sieht dem Stein der Narren zum Verwechseln ähnlich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Auch die besessensten Vegetarier beißen nicht gerne ins Gras.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Humor ist der Knopf, der verhindert, dass uns der Kragen platzt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Loachim Ringelnatz, Schriftsteller und Maler (1883 - 1934)


> ...
> Sicher ist, dass nichts sicher ist. Selbst das nicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Connie Stevens, Schauspieler (*1938 )


> ...
> Nichts, das du trägst, ist wichtiger als dein Lächeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Camilio Benso Graf von Cavour, Staatsmann (1810 - 1861)


> ...
> Es ist meistens leichter für etwas zu sterben, als dafür zu leben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Camilio Benso Graf von Cavour, Staatsmann (1810 - 1861)


> ...
> Wer den Menschen vertraut, macht weniger Fehler als derjenige, der ihnen misstraut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Einer guten Idee ist es egal, wer sie hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Mit nur einem Strich kannst du aus einem - ein + machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Wer einen neuen Weg gehen will, muss den alten Weg verlassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Man kann nicht versuchen Dinge zu tun. Man kann Dinge tun oder man kann Dinge nicht tun.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> An welchem tag beginnen die meisten Veränderungen? Morgen, viele auch in Kürze.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Einer der will bewegt mehr als fünf die müssen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Ausdauer wird belohnt. Früher oder später. Meist jedoch später.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Zwei Buchstaben verändern alles. Unmöglich? Möglich!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Axel Haitzer, E-Business- und Marketing-Experte (*1959)


> ...
> Ein massiver Widerstand gegen Innovationen ist nicht die Ausnahme, sondern der Normalfall.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Frederick Sanger, Biochemiker (*1918 )


> ...
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass wir nicht in erster Linie arbeiten, um Reichtum oder gar Ehre erlangen,
> sondern weil wir an der Aufgabe interessiert sind, Spaß daran haben und sehr stark fühlen, dass es erstrebenswert ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Johannes Trojan, Schriftsteller (1837 - 1915)


> ...
> Gewalt kann wohl den Richter beugen, doch niemals beugt Gewalt das Recht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

Tennesse Williams, US-Schriftsteller ( 1911-1983 )


> ...
> Die Menschen früherer Zeiten
> waren genauso schlecht wie wir.
> Sie wussten es nur noch nicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Samuel Goldwyn, Filmproduzent (1882 - 1974)


> ...
> Ich bin bereit zuzugeben, dass ich nicht immer recht habe, aber ich habe niemals unrecht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Samuel Goldwyn, Filmproduzent (1882 - 1974)


> ...
> Wenn ich verwirrt aussehe liegt das daran, dass ich nachdenke.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Samuel Goldwyn, Filmproduzent (1882 - 1974)


> ...
> Keine Person die begeistert an ihre Arbeit geht, muss sich vor irgendetwas im Leben fürchten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Samuel Goldwyn, Filmproduzent (1882 - 1974)


> ...
> Lebenskunst ist zu 90% die Fähigkeit, mit Leuten auszukommen, die man nicht mag.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Samuel Goldwyn, Filmproduzent (1882 - 1974)


> ...
> Umso härter ich arbeite, umso glücklicher werde ich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

Peter Lesser, deutscher Skispringer ( *1941 )


> ...
> Erst wenn uns die Argumente fehlen, erkennen wir, wie wichtig Sie sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2010)

Marshall Field, Kaufhausgründer (1834 - 1906)


> ...
> Der gute Wille ist der einzige Aktivposten,
> den die Konkurrenz nicht unterbieten oder zerstören kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2010)

Marshall Field, Kaufhausgründer (1834 - 1906)


> ...
> Richtig oder falsch, der Kunde hat immer recht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

Roger Peyrefitte, französischer Diplomat und Schriftsteller ( 1907-2000 )


> ...
> Das Dementi ist ein grammatikalisches Unikum:
> indirekte Bejahung durch indirekte Verneinung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Alt sein heißt für mich immer fünfzehn Jahre älter als ich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten sein Geld auszugeben, aber nur zwei Geld zu verdienen.
> Entweder arbeiten wir für Geld oder Geld arbeitet für uns.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Wenn du alle Fakten zusammen hast, kann deine Entscheidung richtig sein,
> wenn du nicht alle Fakten zusammen hast, kann sie nicht richtig sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Folge nie der Masse.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Die Kunst des Lebens liegt nicht darin Probleme zu eliminieren, sondern mit ihnen zu wachsen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Zwei Dinge sind schlecht für das Herz - Treppen hoch zu laufen und Menschen runter zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Du kannst alles überwinden, wenn du nicht jammerst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Hüte dich vor Leuten, die dir Versprechungen machen, ohne Gegenleistungen zu fordern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Bernard Baruch, Finanzier und Spekulant (1870 - 1965)


> ...
> Die Fähigkeit eine Idee auszudrücken ist ebenso wichtig wie die Idee selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2010)

Horst Friedrich, deutscher Schauspieler ( 1911-1975 )


> ...
> Über eine gewonnene Erkenntnis sollte man sich
> mehr freuen als über eine verlorene Illusion.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

Howard Phillips Lovecraft, amerikanischer Schriftstelller (1890 - 1937)


> ...
> Die Welt ist wirklich komisch, aber der Witz ist die Menschheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

Howard Phillips Lovecraft, amerikanischer Schriftstelller (1890 - 1937)


> ...
> Ich frage nie einen Menschen nach seiner Arbeit, weil es mich nicht interessiert.
> Ich frage ihn nach seinen gedanken und nach seinen Träumen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

Howard Phillips Lovecraft, amerikanischer Schriftstelller (1890 - 1937)


> ...
> Die älteste und stärkste Gefühl der Menschen ist die Angst,
> und die älteste und stärkste Art der Angst, ist die Angst vor dem Unbekannten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2010)

Bertrand Russel, Philosoph ( 1872-1970 )


> ...
> Zuneigung zu empfangen, ist eine machtvolle Glücksquelle,
> der Mensch aber, der sie fordert wird sie nicht erlangen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2010)

Richard Stücklen, deutscher Politiker ( 1916-2002 )


> ...
> Wir brauchen keinen Staat der Funktionäre.
> Wir brauchen einen Staat, der funktioniert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Franz von Sales, Bischof von Genf (1567 - 1622)


> ...
> Hab Geduld mit alles Dingen, aber besonders mit dir selbst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Franz von Sales, Bischof von Genf (1567 - 1622)


> ...
> Mit Adleraugen sehen wir die Fehler anderer, mit Maulwurfsaugen unsere eigenen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Franz von Sales, Bischof von Genf (1567 - 1622)


> ...
> Begegne dem, was auf dich zukommt, nicht mit Angst, sondern mit Hoffnung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Ein Satiriker ist jemand, der den Elefanten Mausefallen stellt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Die Asiaten haben den Weltmarkt mit unlauteren Methoden erobert - sie arbeiten während der Arbeitszeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Es gibt vorzügliche Medikamente, für die man noch keine passende Krankheit gefunden hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Tradition ist die Methode, die verhindern will, dass Kinder ihre Eltern übertreffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker (1924 - 2005)


> ...
> Ehemänner leben länger, Junggesellen glücklicher.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ray Bradbury, Schriftsteller (*1920)


> ...
> Es gibt schlimmere Verbrechen als Bücher zu verbrennen. Eines davon ist sie nicht zu lesen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ray Bradbury, Schriftsteller (*1920)


> ...
> Berühre einen Wissenschaftler und du berührst ein Kind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

Ray Bradbury, Schriftsteller (*1920)


> ...
> Denke nicht. Denken ist der Feind der Kreativität. Es ist befangen und alles befangene ist lausig.
> ...


----------



## Aventinus (23 August 2010)

Ernst Ferstl, Lehrer (*1955)



> Die Dummheit ist rund. Niemand weiß, wo sie anfängt und wo sie aufhört.


----------



## Aventinus (23 August 2010)

Willhelm Busch, Dichter (1832-1908)



> Der Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Annerkennung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2010)

Franz von Sales, französischer Theologe ( 1567-1622 )


> ...
> Besiegt ist nur, wer den Mut verliert.
> Sieger ist jeder, der weiter kämpfen will.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (24 August 2010)

Dr. Georg Wailand, österreichischer Journalist (*1946)


> ...
> Wer im Internet surft, hat das Gefühl, über den Ärgernissen des Alltags zu schweben.
> Statt aber im Himmel zu landen, findet man sich alsbald im Fegefeuer des Informations-Überangebotes wieder.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Die größten Veränderungen der Welt sind von Halbwahnsinnigen bewirkt worden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Was der Frühling nicht säte, kann der Sommer nicht reifen,
> der Herbst nicht ernten, der Winter nicht genießen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Wer nie war krank, weiß kaum für sein Gesundheit Dank.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Wir leben immer in einer Welt, die wir uns selbst einbilden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Schätze den Hund nicht nach den Haaren, sondern nach den Zähnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Unser Denken hängt ab vom Empfinden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Wer das Feuer genießen will, muss sich den Rauch gefallen lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Toleranz ist immer und überall eine Frage der inneren Selbstbefreiung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Ohne Begeisterung geschah nichts Großes und Gutes auf der Erde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2010)

Johann Gottfried von Herder, deutscher Dichter (1744 - 1803)


> ...
> Rohe Kräfte können nur durch Vernunft geregelt werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2010)

Julius Romanins, französischer Schriftsteller und Dramatiker ( 1885-1972 )


> ...
> Die wirklich tätigen Menschen erkennt man daran, das sie Zeit haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2010)

Siegfried Sommer, bayrischer Journalist und Schriftsteller ( 1914-1956 )


> ...
> Im Verkehr kann man täglich ein Leben retten, nämlich sein eigenes.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2010)

Ludwig Aurbacher, detuscher Schriftsteller (1784 - 1847)


> ...
> Auf böse Einfälle kommt man leichter als auf gute, besonders beim Müßiggang.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2010)

Ludwig Aurbacher, detuscher Schriftsteller (1784 - 1847)


> ...
> Sag nicht alles, was du weißt,
> glaub nicht alles, was du hörst,
> tu nicht alles, was du kannst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2010)

Mutter Theresa, katholische Nonne (1910 - 1997)


> ...
> Am meisten schenkt, wer Freude schenkt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2010)

Mutter Theresa, katholische Nonne (1910 - 1997)


> ...
> Wenn du erfolgreich bist, wirst du einige flasche Freunde und einige echte Feinde gewinnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2010)

Mutter Theresa, katholische Nonne (1910 - 1997)


> ...
> Wenn du aufrichtig und ehrlich bist, wird man dich ausnützen.
> ...


----------



## falke69 (27 August 2010)

Ohne Quelle:



> ...
> Wisse immer,was Du sagst, aber sag nicht immer, was Du weisst.
> ...


----------



## falke69 (27 August 2010)

Ohne Quelle:



> ...
> Der Klügere gibt so lange nach bis er der Dümmere ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Mary Shelley, englische Schriftstellerin (1797 - 1851)


> ...
> Nichts ist so schmerzhaft für den menschlichen Geist, wie eine große und plötzliche Veränderung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Mary Shelley, englische Schriftstellerin (1797 - 1851)


> ...
> Lebe, sei glücklich und mache andere glücklich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Charles Kettering, Farmer und Wissenschaftler (1876 - 1958 )


> ...
> Erfindungen sind eine Kombination aus Verstand und Material.
> Je mehr Verstand du einsetzt, umso weniger Material benötigst du.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Charles Kettering, Farmer und Wissenschaftler (1876 - 1958 )


> ...
> Das Denken ist eine Sache, die keiner je besteuern konnte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Charles Kettering, Farmer und Wissenschaftler (1876 - 1958 )


> ...
> Wenn du etwas so machst, wie du es seit zehn Jahren gemacht hast,
> dann sind die Chancen groß, dass du es falsch machst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2010)

Charles Kettering, Farmer und Wissenschaftler (1876 - 1958 )


> ...
> Wenn sie heute irgendeine Idee killen wollen, brauchen sie nur dafür zu sorgen, dass ein Komitee darüber berät.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2010)

Mutter Teresa, Ordensgründerin und Friedensnobelpreisträgerin ( 1910-1997 )


> ...
> Am meisten schenkt der, der Freude schenkt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2010)

Jesse Owens, US-Leichtathlet ( 1913-1980 )


> ...
> Um Erfolg zu haben, brauchst du nur eine einzige Chance!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2010)

Sean Connery, schotischer Schauspieler ( *1930 )


> ...
> Im Leben muss man meistens zwischen seinen guten Ruf und seinem Spaß wählen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

Maria Montessori, italienische Ärztin (1870 - 1952)


> ...
> Hilf mir, es selbst zu tun!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

Maria Montessori, italienische Ärztin (1870 - 1952)


> ...
> Kinder sind Gäste, die nach dem Weg fragen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

Maria Montessori, italienische Ärztin (1870 - 1952)


> ...
> Die Aufgabe der Umgebung ist nicht, das Kind zu formen, sondern ihm zu erlauben, sich zu offenbaren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

Sir Sean Connery, schottischer Schauspieler (*1930)


> ...
> Die meisten Menschen denken darüber nach, was die anderen Menschen über sie denken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

Sir Sean Connery, schottischer Schauspieler (*1930)


> ...
> Frauen müssen ab und zu eins auf den Hintern bekommen. Manchen gefällt's.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2010)

Kurt Cobain, Musiker und Maler ( 1967-1994 )


> ...
> Es ist besser, für den gehasst zu werden, der man ist,
> als für die Person geliebt zu werden, die man nicht ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2010)

Friedrich Georg Jünger, deutscher Lyriker (1898 - 1977)


> ...
> Der Verstand entwickelt, die Imagination verwandelt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2010)

Friedrich Georg Jünger, deutscher Lyriker (1898 - 1977)


> ...
> Täuschen kann man nur die Erwartungen. Wer nicht erwartet, kann nicht getäuscht werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2010)

Friedrich Georg Jünger, deutscher Lyriker (1898 - 1977)


> ...
> Die Technik schafft keinen neuen Reichtum, sie baut den vorhandenen ab, und zwar durch Raubbau.
> Sie vertilgt, indem sie fortschreitet, den Bestand, auf den sie angewiesen ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2010)

Friedrich Georg Jünger, deutscher Lyriker (1898 - 1977)


> ...
> Keine Zeit zu haben, das ist die ärmlichste Form der Armut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2010)

Friedrich Georg Jünger, deutscher Lyriker (1898 - 1977)


> ...
> Der Glaube versetzt Berge, der Zweifel erklettert sie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

Henry Ford, Unternehmer ( 1863-1947 )


> ...
> Hindernisse sind diese furchterregenden Sachen, die du
> dann siehst, wenn du dein Ziel aus den Augen verlierst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

Francis Bacon, Philosoph und englischer Lordkanzler ( 1561-1626 )


> ...
> Klug fragen können ist die halbe Weisheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 September 2010)

Carl Amery, deutscher Schriftsteller (1922 - 2005)


> ...
> Risiko ist die Bugwelle des Erfolgs.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2010)

Salvador Dali, Maler ( 1904-1889 )


> ...
> Geld haben ist schön, solange man nicht
> an Dingen verloren hat, die man nicht mit
> Geld kaufen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 September 2010)

Johann Künzle, Wegbereiter der modernen Phytotherapie (1857 - 1945)


> ...
> Wenn die Menschen das Unkraut nicht nur ausreißen, sondern einfach essen würden,
> wären sie es nicht nur los, sondern würden auch noch gesund.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2010)

Leo Tolsteoi, Schriftsteller ( 1828-1910 )


> ...
> Das Glück besteht nicht darin, dass du tun kannst, was du willst,
> sondern darin, dass du immer willst, was du tust.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2010)

Winston Churchill, britischer Premier ( 1874-1965 )


> ...
> Krieg ist ein Spiel, bei dem man lächelt. Wenn man nicht lächeln kann
> sollte man grinsen. Wenn man nicht grinsen kann, sollte man sich für
> eine Zeit nicht blicken lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

Wilhelm von Oranien-Nassau, Sohn von König Wilhelm III. (1840 - 1879)


> ...
> Es gibt keinen günstigen Wind für den, der nicht weiß, in welche Richtung er segeln will.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

Ludwig XIV., Sonnenkönig (1638 - 1715)


> ...
> Es ist leichter Europa zu einigen, als zwei zerstrittene Frauen miteinander auszusöhnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

Ludwig XIV., Sonnenkönig (1638 - 1715)


> ...
> Nur Kleingeister wollen immer Recht haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

Jane Laura Addams, amerikanischer Feministin (1860 - 1935)


> ...
> Das Wesen der Unmoral ist die Neigung des Menschen, für die eigene Person Ausnahmen zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

Jane Laura Addams, amerikanischer Feministin (1860 - 1935)


> ...
> Wer nicht mehr will, als er kann, bleibt unter seinem Können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2010)

Papst Johannes Paul I, ( 1912-1978 )


> ...
> Es genügt nicht, entschlossen anzufangen,
> man muss auch entschlossen fortfahren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 September 2010)

Wilhelmine Heimburg, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1848 - 1912)


> ...
> Es bleibt immer etwas hängen am Menschen von seiner Heimat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 September 2010)

Wilhelmine Heimburg, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1848 - 1912)


> ...
> Es ist immer heimlich und traut neben einem Menschen, den man gern hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2010)

Marilyn Monroe, Schauspielerin ( 1926-1962 )


> ...
> Karriere ist etwas Herrliches, aber man kann sich
> nicht in einer kalten Nacht an ihr wärmen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Halte den Hut fest, es wird mehr als einer seine Kraft daran setzen, ihn dir vom Kopfe zu pusten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Sprichwörter sind ein öffentlicher Unterstützungsverein für Leute ohne eigene Gedanken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Toleranz heißt, die Fehler der anderen zu entschuldigen. Takt heißt, sie nicht zu bemerken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Wenn Bildung frei macht, so will der Deutsche seine Bildung dazu auch so billig als möglich haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Wir tragen den Frieden wie ein gewand, an dem wir vorn flicken, während es hitnen reisst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Dass man die größten Wunder zu Hause erlebt, lernt man erst in der Fremde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Erst durch das Lesen lernt man, wie viel man ungelesen lassen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2010)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller (1831 - 1910)


> ...
> Humor ist der Schwimmgürtel auf dem Strom des Lebens.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2010)

Oscar Wilde, Schriftsteller ( 1854-1900 )


> ...
> Heutzutage kennen die  Leute von allen den Preis
> und von nichts den Wert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 September 2010)

Leo Tolstoi, russischer Schriftsteller (1828 - 1910)


> ...
> Lebe so dass du die Taten deines Lebens nicht zu verheimlichen brauchst,
> aber auch kein Verlangen hast sie zur Schau zu tragen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 September 2010)

Leo Tolstoi, russischer Schriftsteller (1828 - 1910)


> ...
> Es sind immer die einfachsten Ideen, die außergewöhnliche Erfolge haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2010)

Frans Werfel, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1890 - 1945)


> ...
> Der sicherste Reichtum ist die Armut an Bedürfnissen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2010)

Frans Werfel, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1890 - 1945)


> ...
> Fremdsein ist ein gewaltiges Habdwerk, das Fleiß und Fertigkeit erfordert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2010)

Frans Werfel, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1890 - 1945)


> ...
> Zwischen  zu früh und zu spät liegt immer nur ein Augenblick.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2010)

Frans Werfel, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1890 - 1945)


> ...
> Wenn alle Wege verstellt sind, bleibt nur der Weg nach oben.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (12 September 2010)

Aldous Huxley, britischer Schriftsteller (1894 - 1963)


> ...
> Wer so tut, als bringe er die Menschen zum Nachdenken, den lieben sie.
> Wer sie wirklich zum Nachdenken bringt, den hassen sie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2010)

Jimi Hendrix, Rockmusiker ( 1942-1970 )


> ...
> Wenn die Macht der Liebe die Liebe zur Macht überwindet,
> wird es Frieden geben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2010)

Voltaire, Schriftsteller ( 1694-1778 )


> ...
> Alles, was zu dumm ist,
> um gesprochen zu werden,
> wird gesungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Henry Louis Mencken, amerikanischer Publizist (1880 - 1956)


> ...
> Ein Zyniker ist ein Mensch, der, wenn er Blumen sieht, nach dem Sarg Ausschau hält.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Henry Louis Mencken, amerikanischer Publizist (1880 - 1956)


> ...
> Für jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung, die einfach, klar und falsch ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Henry Louis Mencken, amerikanischer Publizist (1880 - 1956)


> ...
> Vertrauen ist das Gefühl, einem Menschen sogar dann glauben zu können, wenn man weiß, dass man an seiner Stelle lügen würde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Peter Hille, deutscher Schriftsteller (1854 - 1904)


> ...
> Freiheit ist eine Summe mikroskopischer Unfreiheiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Peter Hille, deutscher Schriftsteller (1854 - 1904)


> ...
> Wenn doch auch Vernunft ansteckend wäre!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin (1830 - 1916)


> ...
> Der Weise ist selten klug.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin (1830 - 1916)


> ...
> Die meisten Nachahmer lockt das Unnachahmliche.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin (1830 - 1916)


> ...
> Tue deine Pflicht so lange, bis sie deine Freude wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin (1830 - 1916)


> ...
> Es gibt Fälle, in denen vernünftig sein, feig sein heißt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2010)

Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin (1830 - 1916)


> ...
> Gegenseitiges Vertrauen ist wichtiger als gegenseitiges Verstehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Jean Cocteau, Künstler ( 1889-1963 )


> ...
> Gutes Benehmen besteht darin, dass man verbirgt,
> wieviel man von sich selber hält und wie wenig von den anderen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Das Denken ist zwar allen Menschen erlaubt,
> aber vielen bleibt es erspart.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 September 2010)

Theodor Storm, deutscher Schriftsteller (1819 - 1888 )


> ...
> Was du immer je werden kannst, Arbeit scheue nicht und Wachen,
> aber hüte deine Seele vor dem Karriere machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 September 2010)

Theodor Storm, deutscher Schriftsteller (1819 - 1888 )


> ...
> Wir können wohl das Glück entbehren, aber nicht die Hoffnung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 September 2010)

Theodor Storm, deutscher Schriftsteller (1819 - 1888 )


> ...
> Das ist das Größte, was dem menschen gegeben ist,
> dass es in seiner Macht steht, grenzenlos zu lieben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2010)

Robert Lemke, deutscher Journalist und Fernsehmoderator ( 1913-1989 )


> ...
> Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt,
> Neid muss man sich verdienen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2010)

Ina Seidel, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1885 - 1974)


> ...
> Musik bringt Ordnung in das Geräusch der Welt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2010)

Ina Seidel, deutsche Schriftstellerin (1885 - 1974)


> ...
> Mittelmäßigkeit ist immer Unentschiedenheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2010)

Wladimir I. Lenin, russischer Revolutionär und Politiker  ( 1870-1924 )


> ...
> Klug ist nicht, wer keine Fehler macht.
> Klug ist der, der es versteht die zu korrigieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2010)

Karen Horney, deutsche Psychoanalytikerin (1885 - 1952)


> ...
> Sorgen sollten uns zum Handeln anspornen, anstatt uns in Depression zu stürzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Harry S. Truman, US-Präsident ( 1884-1972 )


> ...
> Es gibt nichts Neues in der Welt,
> außer der Geschichte, die du nicht kennst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Der sicherste Weg eine Arbeit loszuwerden ist sie anzufangen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Zuerst braucht man seine Gesundheit, um an Geld zu kommen,
> dann sein Geld, um die Gesundheit zurückzuholen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Es gibt zwei Arten von Fußgängern - die schnellen und die toten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Mit etwas Geschick kann man aus Steinen, die einem in den Weg gelegt werden, eine Treppe bauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Die größte Gefahr im Straßenverkehr sind Autos, die schneller fahren, als ihr Fahrer denken kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Es gibt zwei Perioden, in denen ein Mann eine Frau nicht versteht:
> vor der Hochzeit und nach der Hochzeit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Einer der Hauptnachteile mancher Bücher ist die zu große Entfernung zwischen Titel- und Rückseite.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Es stimmt nicht, dass alles teurer wird, man muss nur einmal versuchen, etwas zu verkaufen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Im Gegensatz zu Männern würden Frauen ihre Fehler sofort zugeben, wenn sie welche hätten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Sie wissen, wir leben im Zeitalter der Abkürzungen. Ehe ist die Kurzform für das lateinische "errare humanum est" (Irren ist menschlich).
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Vegetarier essen keine Tiere, aber sie fressen ihnen das Futter weg.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Liebe ist eine tolle Krankheit - da müssen immer gleich zwei ins Bett.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Grundsätzliche Zustimmung ist die höflichste Form der Ablehnung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Fahre wie der Teufel und du wirst ihn bald treffen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Geliebt zu werden kann eine Strafe sein. Nicht wissen, ob man geliebt wird, ist Folter.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Kein Mensch ist so beschäftigt, dass er nicht die Zeit hat, überall zu erzählen, wie beschäftigt er ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Manche Männer sind dafür geschaffen, eines Tages glückliche Witwen zu hinterlassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit über einen Menschen liebt auf halbem Wege zwischen seinem Ruf und seinem Nachruf.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Wenn die Menschen sagen, sie hätten ihr herz verloren, ist es meistens nur der Verstand.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

Robert Lembke, deutscher Journalist (1913 - 1989)


> ...
> Wenn die Menschen nur über Dinge reden würden, von denen sie etwas verstehen - das Schweigen wäre bedrückend.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2010)

anonym-------------------


> ...
> Pünktlichkeist ist die Kunst abzuschätzen,
> um wieviel sich die Anderen verspäten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2010)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph ( 1788-1860 )


> ...
> Heiraten heißt seine Rechte halbieren
> und seine Pflichten verdoppeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Große Werke werden nicht durch Stärke, sondern durch Beharrlichkeit vollbracht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Durch Imitation ist noch keiner berühmt geworden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Selbstvertrauen ist die erste Voraussetzung für große Vorhaben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Vorsicht ist die Einstellung, die das Leben sicherer macht, aber selten glücklicher.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Samuel Johnson, englischer Schriftsteller (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Die Aufgabe des Lebens ist es vorwärts zu gehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Upton Sinclair, Schriftsteller (1878 - 1968 )


> ...
> So mancher, der den Wunsch hat, ewig zu leben, weiß oft nicht, wie er eine kurze Stunde ausfüllen soll.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Upton Sinclair, Schriftsteller (1878 - 1968 )


> ...
> Mancher glaubt, beliebt zu sein, aber man hat sich nur an seine Art gewöhnt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Sarah Louise Delany, amerikanische Schriftstellerin (1889 - 1999)


> ...
> In unseren Träumen sind wir immer jung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Sarah Louise Delany, amerikanische Schriftstellerin (1889 - 1999)


> ...
> Das Leben ist kurz und es liegt an dir, es angenehm zu gestalten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 September 2010)

Vico Torriani, schweizerischer Schlagersänger (1920 - 1998 )


> ...
> Wenn man seinem Passbild ähnlich zu sehen beginnt,
> sollte man schleunigst Urlaub machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

Michael Douglas, Schauspieler und Produzent ( *1944 )


> ...
> Lebenskünstler leben von der Zeit, die andere nicht haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

Theodor Fontane, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1819-1898 )


> ...
> Erst die Fremde lehrt uns,
> was wir an der Heimat besitzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Siegfried Lowitz, deutscher Schauspieler (1914 - 1999)


> ...
> Immer wenn jemand kurzen Prozess machen möchte, gibt es danach eine lange Berufung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Siegfried Lowitz, deutscher Schauspieler (1914 - 1999)


> ...
> Charakter ist das, was man hat, wenn keiner zuschaut.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Alles geht vorüber sagt mancher - aber er hat dabei nicht an die Dummheit gedacht.


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Siegfried Lowitz, deutscher Schauspieler (1914 - 1999)


> ...
> Guter Vorsatz ist ein Startschuss, dem meist kein Rennen folgt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749-1832 )


> ...
> Gesunde Kompromisse machen aus Konflikten chronische Krankheiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer (1861 - 1942)


> ...
> Ich verdanke meinen Erfolg weniger meinen Kenntnissen als meinem Charakter.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer (1861 - 1942)


> ...
> Ich hatte nie den Ehrgeiz, etwas selber gemacht haben zu wollen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer (1861 - 1942)


> ...
> Wer aufhört besser zu werden, hat aufgehört gut zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer (1861 - 1942)


> ...
> Ich zahle nicht gute Löhne, weil ich viel Geld habe, sondern ich habe viel Geld, weil ich gute Löhne zahle.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer (1861 - 1942)


> ...
> Bei allen Dingen, die man nicht selbst macht, sei es aus Mangel an Fähigkeit, sei es aus Mangel an Zeit,
> ist die Hauptsache, die rechten Leute herauszufinden, welchen man die Arbeit übertragen kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2010)

Micheline Presle, fränzösiche Schauspielerin ( *1922 )


> ...
> Es ist das Ziel jeder Frau, den Mann zu dem zu machen,
> was er vor der Hochzeit zu sein behauptet hatte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (24 September 2010)

Alfons Petzold, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1882 - 1923)


> ...
> Es gibt so viele Leute auf der Welt und so wenig Menschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2010)

Raymond Poincare, französicher Politiker ( 1860-1934 )


> ...
> Die Gerechtigkeit ist nicht untätig.
> Sie Unterwirft sich nicht der Ungerechtigkeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2010)

Herbert Hax, deutscher Wirtschaftswissenschaftler ( 1933-2005 )


> ...
> Wenn wir den Anforderungen der Zukunft gewachsen sein wollen,
> müssen wir mehr, nicht weniger arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Christopher Reeve, amerikanischer Schauspieler (1952 - 2004)


> ...
> Es gibt immer eine Chance, solange man sich selbst und die Hoffnung nicht aufgibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Thomas Stearns Eliot, Dichter (1888 - 1965)


> ...
> Angst ist die Dienerin der Kreativität.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Thomas Stearns Eliot, Dichter (1888 - 1965)


> ...
> Wir wissen zu viel und sind von zu wenig überzeugt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Thomas Stearns Eliot, Dichter (1888 - 1965)


> ...
> Jeder Tag ist ein neuer Anfang.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Cleverness ist überall nützlich, aber nirgends ausreichend.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Schau zweimal, um richtig zu sehen. Schau nur einmal, um das Schöne zu sehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Das Verständnis ist die wichtigste Voraussetzung für Kritik.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> 1000 Dinge bewegen sich vorwärts, 999 zurück. Das nennt man Fortschritt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Das Träumen ist der Sonntag des Denkens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Der echte Name für Glück ist Zufriedenheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 September 2010)

Henri-Frederic Amiel, schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1881)


> ...
> Wer absolute Klarheit will, bevor er einen Entschluss fasst, wird sich nie entschließen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2010)

Peter Turrini, österreichischer Schriftsteller ( *1944 )


> ...
> Es ist schwer, die Wahrheit zu sagen, wenn man
> gelernt hat, mit Freundlichkeit zu überleben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2010)

Al Capp, amerikanischer Cartoon-Zeichner (1909 - 1979)


> ...
> Jeder der zum Sozialhilfebüro laufen kann, kann auch in die Arbeit gehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2010)

Al Capp, amerikanischer Cartoon-Zeichner (1909 - 1979)


> ...
> Meine Arbeit wird fast so schnell zerstört wie sie gedruckt wird.
> An einem Tag wird sie gelesen und am nächsten packt jemand Fisch darin ein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2010)

Al Capp, amerikanischer Cartoon-Zeichner (1909 - 1979)


> ...
> Erfolg bedeutet, dem Lebensentwurf zu folgen, der einem am meisten gefällt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2010)

Robert Gilbert, deutscher Komponist ( 1889-1978 )


> ...
> Meckern ist wichtig - nett sein kann jeder
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes, spanischer Schriftsteller (1547 - 1616)


> ...
> Wer das Unmögliche sucht, dem geschieht nur recht, wenn das Mögliche ihm versagt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes, spanischer Schriftsteller (1547 - 1616)


> ...
> Furcht lässt uns die Dinge anders erscheinen, als sie sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes, spanischer Schriftsteller (1547 - 1616)


> ...
> Geduld ist ein Pflaster für alle Wunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes, spanischer Schriftsteller (1547 - 1616)


> ...
> Die Schlechten sind immer undankbar.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes, spanischer Schriftsteller (1547 - 1616)


> ...
> Was wenig kostet, steht gering im Werte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2010)

Franz von Schönthan, Schauspieler und Autor ( 1849-1913 )


> ...
> Niemand weiß soviel Schlechtes von uns wie wir selbst.
> Und trotzdem denkt niemand so gut von uns wie wir selbst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 September 2010)

Elie Wiesel, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (*1928 )


> ...
> Das Gegenteil von Liebe ist nicht Hass, sondern Gleichgültigkeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

Miguel de Cervantes de Saavedra, spanischer Dichter (  1547-1616 )


> ...
> Alles, worauf die Liebe warte, ist die Gelegenheit.
> ...


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Oktober 2010)

Kein Ahnug von wem:



> wer schreibt, der bleibt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2010)

Mevlana Celaleddin Rumi, türkischer Mystiker ( 1207-1273 )


> ...
> Jenseits von richtig und falsch liegt ein Ort. Dort treffen wir uns.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2010)

Walter Matthau, US-Schauspieler ( 1920-2000 )


> ...
> Der zweite Frühling kommt mit den dritten Zähnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Graham Greene, britischer Schriftsteller (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Es ist merkwürdig, dass die Menschen über die wichtigsten Dinge im Leben so wenig nachdenken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Graham Greene, britischer Schriftsteller (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Wer verlangt, dass mit offenen Karten gespielt wird, hat gewöhnlich alle Trümpfe in der Hand.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Edward Estlin Cummings, amerikanischer Dichter (1894 - 1961)


> ...
> Es erfordert Mut, Erwachsen zu werden und zu werden, wer du wirklich bist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Edward Estlin Cummings, amerikanischer Dichter (1894 - 1961)


> ...
> Die am meisten vergeudeten Tage sind die ohne Lachen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2010)

Winston Churchill, britischer Staatsmann ( 1874-1965 )


> ...
> Demokratie ist die Notwendigkeit, sich gelegentlich
> den Ansichten anderer Leute zu beugen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Oktober 2010)

Ewald Walser, deutscher Schriftsteller (1898 - 1978 )


> ...
> Nichts auf Erden ist so schwer zu halten wie der Mund.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Oktober 2010)

Ewald Walser, deutscher Schriftsteller (1898 - 1978 )


> ...
> Die Welt lebt von Menschen, die mehr tun als ihre Pflicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 Oktober 2010)

Wer nichts erwartet, wird selten enttäuscht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Carl von Ossietzky, deutsche Puplizist ( 1889-1938 )


> ...
> Deutschland ist das einzige Land, wo Mangel
> an politischer Befähigung den Weg zu den
> höchsten Ehrenämtern sichert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang Beinert, Grafikdesigner (*1960)


> ...
> Qualität beginnt mit Q wie Qual.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang Beinert, Grafikdesigner (*1960)


> ...
> Schlicht und einfach wirkende Gestaltungslösungen sind in der Regel die schwierigsten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang Beinert, Grafikdesigner (*1960)


> ...
> Es ist völlig egal, wie hoch dein Aufwand für eine Arbeit ist.
> Hinterher frägt dich keiner, wie viel Mühen und Zeit du
> hineingesteckt hast. Hinterher zählt nur das Ergebnis.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang Beinert, Grafikdesigner (*1960)


> ...
> Seht hinter die Kulissen und ihr werdet sehen, dass überall nur mit Wasser gekocht wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (6 Oktober 2010)

Wolfgang Beinert, Grafikdesigner (*1960)


> ...
> Wir sind zu dick. Wir sind zu hässlich. Glatzen sind out. Dicke Dinger in.
> Geiz ist geil und ohne Hugo Boss bist du kein Mann. Nur mit Premiere
> gibt es noch gute Zeiten und nur Miracoli bringt Leben an den Tisch.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2010)

Jeremias Gotthelf, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( 1797-1854 )


> ...
> Es ist mit der Liebe wie mit den Pflanzen:
> Wer Liebe ernten will, muss Liebe säen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Oktober 2010)

Desmond Mpilo Tutu, anglikanischer Erzbischof (*1931)


> ...
> Wenn du dich in Situationen der Ungerechtigkeit neutral verhältst,
> hast du dich auf die Seite des Unterdrückers gestellt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2010)

Arthur Schnitzler, Dramatiker ( 1862-1931 )


> ...
> Ein ernster Mensch sein und keinen
> Humor haben, das ist zweifelei.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut Qualtinger, österreichischer Schauspieler (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Seitdem es Flugzeuge gibt, sind die entferntesten Verwandten auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut Qualtinger, österreichischer Schauspieler (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Journalisten:
> Leute, die glauben, dass ein Bericht besser wird, wenn sie ihn Report nennen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut Qualtinger, österreichischer Schauspieler (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Witze sind wie Obst: Druck vertragen die wenigsten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut Qualtinger, österreichischer Schauspieler (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Es gibt Leute, die keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun, weil sie nicht imstande sind, eine zu fangen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut Qualtinger, österreichischer Schauspieler (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als dem Schweigen eines Dummkopfes zuzuhören.
> ...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 Oktober 2010)

Algemein bekannt und viel gelebt


> „Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von  gestern.“
> Adenauer


und bei uns in der Firma beliebt (intern)


> Das ist nicht vorgesehen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2010)

Konfuzius, chinesischer Philosoph. ( vermutlich 551-479 v. Chr. )


> ...
> Die Menschen stolpern nicht über Berge, sondern über Maulwurfshügel.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

Terry Pratchett, englischer Fantasy-Autor ( *1948 )


> ...
> Nur weil du paranoid bist, heißt das noch lange nicht,
> dass sie nicht hinter dir  her sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Charles H. Revson, Pionier in der Kosmetikindustrie (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> In der Fabrik stellen wir Kosmetik her, in den Geschäften verkaufen wir Hoffnung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Ivo Andric, jugoslawischer Schriftsteller (1892 - 1975)


> ...
> Von allem, was der Mensch baut und aufbaut, gibt es nichts Besseres und Wertvolleres als Brücken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Bedenke: Wer auf Händen getragen wird, hat keinen Boden unter den Füßen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Ent-decke dich! Welche Decke muss weg?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Ich bin sportlich und mache regelmäßig Gedankensprünge.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Der Wert von etwas wird oft erst erkannt, wenn ein anderer es haben möchte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Wahlspruch der Kommunikation: Es läuft wie geschmiert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Beim nächsten Frisörbesuch gebe ich Glückssträhnen in Auftrag.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Es gibt einen Horizont, den du erweitern kannst: deinen eigenen!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Helga Schäferling, deutsche Sozialpädagogin (*1957)


> ...
> Veränderungen machen uns vor allen Dingen deshalb Angst, weil sie uns
> dazu zwingen, uns aus der Hängematte der Gewohnheit herauszubegeben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

Harold Pinter, britischer Schriftsteller und Regisseur ( 1930-2008 )


> ...
> Viel mehr Menschen müssen mit dem geistigen als mit
> dem materiellen Exitenzminimum auskommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Oktober 2010)

Edith Stein, deutsche Philosophin (1891 - 1942)


> ...
> Schiffe stranden an Felsen, menschliche Beziehungen oft schon an Kieselsteinen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2010)

Francos Mauriac, französicher Schriftsteller ( 1885-1970 )


> ...
> Das höchste Zeichen von Intelligenz ist der Zweifel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2010)

Margaret Thatcher, britische Plitikerin (*1925)


> ...
> Das Rückgrat ist bei manchen Politikern unterentwickelt - vielleicht, weil es so wenig benutzt wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2010)

Margaret Thatcher, britische Plitikerin (*1925)


> ...
> Geduld ist eine Eigenschaft, aber nicht, wenn es um die Beseitigung von Missständen geht.
> ...


----------



## MariusW (13 Oktober 2010)

Ein schlauer Mann oder Frau ...



> ...
> Treffen sich zwei Jäger, beide tot!
> ...


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2010)

MariusW schrieb:


> Ein schlauer Mann oder Frau ...


 
*gäääähhhn*
erstaunlich wie jemand mit einem einzigen beitrag das niveau des ganzen treads senken kann... ps: steh nicht so viel vor den spiegel


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2010)

MariusW schrieb:


> Ein schlauer Mann oder Frau ...


 
Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.

PS: Gehört eigtl eher in die Kategorie "Fun zum Feierabend"


----------



## MariusW (13 Oktober 2010)

Erst überlegen und dann meckern! 
Aber vielleicht verstehts noch einer.



Wolfgang Bötsch (08.09.1938 - )



> ...
> Meckern ist immer leichter,
> als von anderen angemeckert zu werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2010)

Gerd W. Heyse, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1930 )


> ...
> Die Arroganz der Macht sollte man nicht verurteilen, ohne
> den Hochmut der Schwäche gleichermaßen schuldig zu sprechen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2010)

Rudolf Virchow, dutscher Pathologe und Anthropologe ( 1821-1902 )


> ...
> Zwei Dinge pflegen den Fortschritt der Medizin aufzuhalten: Autorität und Systeme.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Man ist am meisten in Gefahr, überfahren zu werden, wenn man eben einem Wagen ausgewichen ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Der Asket macht aus der Tugend eine Not.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Ein sicheres Mittel, die Leute aufzubringen und ihnen böse Gedanken in den Kopf zu setzen, ist sie lange warten zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Wer von seinem Tag nicht zwei Drittel für sich selbst hat, ist ein Sklave.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Auch die hohlste Nuss will noch geknackt werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph (1844 - 1900)


> ...
> Wenn du ein Weib besuchst, nimm die Peitsche mit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Alexander Sutherland Neill, Pädagoge (1883 - 1976)


> ...
> Die Lösung für die Menschheit liegt in der richtigen Erziehung der Jugend, nicht in der Heilung von Neurotikern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Heirich von Kleist, deutscher Dramatiker (1777 - 1811)


> ...
> Ein frei denkender Mensch bleibt nicht da stehen, wo der Zufall ihn hinstößt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Niemand ist so reich, dass er die Vergangenheit zurückkaufen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Eine Idee wird darum noch nicht wahr, weil sich jemand dafür geopfert hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Die Anzahl der Neider bestätigt unsere Fähigkeiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Versuchungen sollte man nachgehen. Wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Gesegnet seien jene, die nichts zu sagen haben und den Mund halten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Man umgebe mich mit Luxus. Auf das Notwendige kann ich verzichten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Erfahrung ist der Name, den die Menschen ihren Irrtümern geben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Die Zukunft gehört denen, die die Möglichkeiten erkennen, bevor sie öffentlich werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Unzufriedenheit ist der erste Schritt zum Erfolg.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Seine eigenen Erfahrungen bedauern heißt, seine eigenen Entwicklung aufhalten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

Mario Puzo, amerikanischer Schriftsteller ( 1920-1999 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist wie eine Kiste Handgranaten.
> Man erfährt nie was einen in Stücke gerissen hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

William Penn, englischer Politiker ( 1644-1718 )


> ...
> Warheit leidet oft mehr durch den Übereifer ihrer
> Verteidiger als durch die Argumente ihrer Gegner.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2010)

Georg Büchner, deutscher Schriftsteller  ( 1813-1837 )


> ...
> Ich bin nur in den Krieg gegangen, um mich in
> meiner Liebe zum Leben zu festigen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Oktober 2010)

Miguel Angel Asturias, Schriftsteller (1899 - 1974)


> ...
> Von nichts wird man so rasch alt wie von Faulheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2010)

Ernest Claes, belgischer Schriftsteller ( 1885-1968 )


> ...
> Wirklich reich sind nur die Leute,
> die mit der Zeit nicht sparen müssen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse Allais, französischer Humorist (1854 - 1905)


> ...
> Das Unendliche ist weit, vor allem gegen Ende.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse Allais, französischer Humorist (1854 - 1905)


> ...
> Der Tod ist der Mangel an Lebenskunst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse Allais, französischer Humorist (1854 - 1905)


> ...
> Leute, die nie lachen, sind keine ernsthaften Leute.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse Allais, französischer Humorist (1854 - 1905)


> ...
> Man soll niemals Pläne machen, vor allem nicht was die Zukunft betrifft.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse Allais, französischer Humorist (1854 - 1905)


> ...
> Wenn man eine Dame zu nahe an sich zieht, findet sie, dass man zu weit geht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2010)

James Henry Leigh Hunt, englischer Dichter und Essayist ( 1784-1859 )


> ...
> Farben sind das Lächeln der Natur und Blumen sind ihr Lachen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2010)

Alfred Nobel. schwedischer Chemiker (1833 - 1896)


> ...
> Wissen, wie man mit einer Enzyklopädie umzugehen hat, ist besser als eine zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2010)

Alfred Nobel. schwedischer Chemiker (1833 - 1896)


> ...
> Die Schwierigkeiten wachsen, je näher man ans Ziel kommt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2010)

Alfred Nobel. schwedischer Chemiker (1833 - 1896)


> ...
> Wenn ich 1000 Ideen hätte und nur eine sich als gut erweisen würde, wäre ich zufrieden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2010)

John von Düffel, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1966 )


> ...
> Du darfst niemals Demut mit Respekt verwechseln.
> Respekt heißt gegenseitige Anerkennung, Demut
> bedeutet Selbstaufgabe
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2010)

Doris Lessing, britische Schriftstellerin (*1919)


> ...
> Denk falsch, wenn du magst, aber denk um Gottes Willen für dich selber.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2010)

Alphonse de Lamartine, französischer Dichter und Historiker ( 1790-1869 )


> ...
> Leben muss strömen.
> Wasser, das nicht fließt,
> bedeckt sich mit Schaum
> ...


----------



## dalbi (23 Oktober 2010)

Albert Einstein, 14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955



> Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2010)

Catherine Deveneuve, französische Schauspielerin ( *1943 )


> ...
> Wer kritisch liebt, liebt nicht.
> ...


----------



## dalbi (25 Oktober 2010)

Peter Altenberg, 09.03.1859 - 08.01.1919


> Die geschickteste Art, einen Konkurrenten zu besiegen, ist, ihn
> in dem zu bewundern, worin er besser ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bronner, österreichischer Schriftsteller ( 1922-2007 )


> ...
> Fairness ist die Kunst, sich in den Haaren zu liegen,
> ohne dabei die Frisur zu zerstören.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 Oktober 2010)

Napoleon Hill, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1883 - 1970)


> ...
> Ein Optimist findet immer einen Weg. Ein Pessimist immer eine Sackgasse.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 Oktober 2010)

Napoleon Hill, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1883 - 1970)


> ...
> Ist dein Verlangen groß genug, wird man glauben, du hast übermenschliche Kräfte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 Oktober 2010)

Napoleon Hill, amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1883 - 1970)


> ...
> Ideen sind der Anfang aller Vermögen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Oktober 2010)

James R. Cook, britischer Seefahrer (1728 - 1779)


> ...
> Mach nur einmal das, von dem andere sagen, dass du es nicht schaffst,
> und du wirst nie wieder auf deren Grenzen achten müssen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Defizit ist das, um was man weniger hat, als man gehabt hat, als man nichts gehabt hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Der Österreicher unterscheidet sich vom Deutschen durch die gemeinsame Sprache.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Zum Abbau der Bürokratie fehlen uns einfach die nötigen Beamten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Der Optimist ist ein Mann, der Kreuzworträtsel sofort mit dem Kugelschreiber ausfüllt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Beziehungen sind eine Rutschbahn nach oben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Menschen machen falsches Geld und das Geld macht falsche Menschen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Die Frauen sind wie der Apfelstrudelteig: Erst wenn sie ausgezogen sind, kann man sie durchschauen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Ein Aufklärungsfilm ist ein Streifen, in den man unaufgeklärt hineingeht und abgeklärt herauskommt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Die Frauen verlangen Unmögliches: Man soll ihr Alter vergessen, aber sich immer an ihren Geburtstag erinnern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2010)

Karl Farkas, österreichischer Schauspieler (1893 - 1971)


> ...
> Alle Männer sind Astronauten: Sie träumen von einer weichen Landung auf der Venus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 Oktober 2010)

Otto Flake, deutscher Dichter (1880 - 1963)


> ...
> Wer mit den Menschen auskommen will, darf nicht zu genau hinsehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 November 2010)

Hermann Fürst von Pückler-Muskau, deutscher Reiseschriftsteller (1785 - 1871)


> ...
> Unter 20 Fällen macht 19 mal fester Wille und Geduld das sogenannte Unmögliche ganz über alle Erwartungen leicht möglich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 November 2010)

Ilse Aichinger, österreichische Schriftstellerin (*1921)


> ...
> Alles, woran man glaubt, beginnt zu existieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 November 2010)

Paul de Lagarde, deutscher Philosoph (1827 - 1891)


> ...
> Jeder Mensch hat die Chance, mindestens einen Teil der Welt zu verbessern, nämlich sich selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

Norman R. Augustin, amerikanischer Topmanager ( *1935 )


> ...
> Fast immer schlägt die Motivation das große Talent.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

Konrad Adenauer, Bundeskanzler ( 1876-1967 )


> ...
> Mit kleinen Jungen und Journalisten soll man
> vorsichtig sein. Die schmeißen immer noch einen
> Stein hinterher.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

Pablo Picasso, Maler und Bildhauer ( 1981-1973 )


> ...
> Die meiste Zeit wird damit vergeudet,
> festzuhalten, was man längst verloren hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2010)

Karl Reichenfreiherr vom und zum Stein, deutscher Reformpolitiker ( 1757-1831 )


> ...
> Freude ist die Leidenschaft, durch die wir besser werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 November 2010)

Herbert Salcher, österreichischer Politiker (*1929)


> ...
> Statistik ist für Politiker häufig das, was für Betrunkene die Laterne ist.
> Sie dient nicht zur Erleuchtung, aber man klammert sich daran fest.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 November 2010)

Anton Kner, deutscher Pfarrer (1911 - 2003)


> ...
> Wer sich selbst nicht mag, der mag auch andere nicht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 November 2010)

Anton Kner, deutscher Pfarrer (1911 - 2003)


> ...
> Unser Leben ist die Geschichte unserer Begegnungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 November 2010)

Anton Kner, deutscher Pfarrer (1911 - 2003)


> ...
> Zeit haben ist keine Zeitfrage.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2010)

Victor Hugo, Schriftsteller ( 1802-1885 )


> ...
> Zu glauben ist schwer.
> Nicht zu glauben ist unmöglich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2010)

Marcus Annaeus Lucanus, römischer Dichter ( 39-65 )


> ...
> Das Recht ist, wo das meiste Geld ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2010)

John F. Kennedy, US-Präsident ( 1917-1963 )


> ...
> Vergib Deinen Feinden,
> aber vergiss niemals ihre Namen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2010)

Elke Sommer, deutsche Schauspielerin (*1940)


> ...
> Wenn man einmal drei Augenzeugen über den selben Verkehrsunfall gehört hat,
> beginnt man nachzudenken, ob an der ganzen Weltgeschichte überhaupt etwas Wahres dran ist!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Herbert Louis Samuel, englischer Politiker (1870 - 1963)


> ...
> Man kann nichts dagegen tun, dass man altert, aber man kann sich dagegen wehren, dass man veraltet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Sarah Fielding, britische Autorin (1710 - 1768 )


> ...
> Freundliche Worte wirken heilender auf ein mutloses Herz als Balsam und Honig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Albert Camus, französischer Schriftsteller (1913 - 1960)


> ...
> Charme ist die Kunst, als Antwort ein Ja zu bekommen, ohne etwas gefragt zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Albert Camus, französischer Schriftsteller (1913 - 1960)


> ...
> Die Freiheit besteht in erster Linie nicht aus Privilegien, sondern aus Pflichten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Albert Camus, französischer Schriftsteller (1913 - 1960)


> ...
> Die meisten großen Taten, die meisten großen Gedanken haben einen belächelnswerten Anfang.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 November 2010)

Albert Camus, französischer Schriftsteller (1913 - 1960)


> ...
> Die Phantasie tröstet die Menschen über das hinweg,
> was sie nicht sein können,
> und der Humor über das, was sie tatsächlich sind.
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 November 2010)

Bauer Heinrich gestern bei RTL



> Isst der Bauer Runkelrüben
> Kommen die Blähungen in Schüben


----------



## Cerberus (9 November 2010)

Sargent Shriver, amerikanischer Politiker (*1915)


> ...
> Erledige zuerst die Aufgabe. Kümmere dich um die Genehmigung später.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

Mahatma Gandhi, indischer Freiheitskämpfer ( 1869-1948 )


> ...
> Sei du selbst die Veränderung, die du dir
> wünscht für diese Welt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

Anton Kner, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1911-2002 )


> ...
> Lobe dich selbst, wenn andere dich nicht loben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

Albert Camus, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1913-1960 )


> ...
> Die wahre Großzügigkeit der Zukunft gegenüber
> besteht darin, in der Gegenwart alles zu geben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

Paul Valery, französischer Dichter ( 1871-1945 )


> ...
> Denker sind Leute, die aufs neue denken, und die denken,
> dass das, was vorher gedacht worden war, niemals hinreichend
> bedacht worden ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

George S. Patton, amerikanischer General der US Army im Zweiten Weltkrieg (1885 - 1945)


> ...
> Es gibt eine Zeit, seine Ängste um Rat zu fragen, und es gibt eine Zeit, keine Angst zu fürchten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

George S. Patton, amerikanischer General der US Army im Zweiten Weltkrieg (1885 - 1945)


> ...
> Tapferkeit ist die Fähigkeit, von seiner Furcht keine Notiz zu nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

George S. Patton, amerikanischer General der US Army im Zweiten Weltkrieg (1885 - 1945)


> ...
> Heute ein guter Plan ist besser als morgen ein perfekter Plan.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

George S. Patton, amerikanischer General der US Army im Zweiten Weltkrieg (1885 - 1945)


> ...
> Ich würde lieber eine deutsche Division vor mir haben, als eine französische hinter mir.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

George S. Patton, amerikanischer General der US Army im Zweiten Weltkrieg (1885 - 1945)


> ...
> Sag den Menschen nicht, WIE sie die Dinge tun sollen.
> Sag ihnen, WAS zu tun ist, und sie werden dich mit
> ihrem Einfallsreichtum überraschen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Loriot, deutscher Komödiant und Zeichner (*1923)


> ...
> Der Mensch ist das einzige Wesen, das im Fliegen ein warme Mahlzeit zu sich nehmen kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Loriot, deutscher Komödiant und Zeichner (*1923)


> ...
> In der Politik gibt niemals der Klügere nach, sondern immer der Schwächere.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Loriot, deutscher Komödiant und Zeichner (*1923)


> ...
> Ein perfekter Werbeblock verfehlt im Fernsehen seine Wirkung, wenn er alle paar Minuten von einem unverständlichen Spielfilmteil unterbrochen wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Loriot, deutscher Komödiant und Zeichner (*1923)


> ...
> Der beste Platz für Politiker ist das Wahlplakat.
> Dort ist er tragbar, geräuschlos und leicht zu entfernen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Loriot, deutscher Komödiant und Zeichner (*1923)


> ...
> In Deutschland feiern wir lieber weiße als grüne Weihnachten,
> in Hongkong feiern mehr Gelbe als Weiße Weihnachten,
> in Afrika feiern viele Farbige Weihnachten und
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2010)

Friedrich Merz, CDU-Politiker ( *1955 )


> ...
> Nur wer sich ändert wird bestehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2010)

Martin Luther, deutscher Reformator ( 1483-1546 )


> ...
> Schönen Mädchen ist es erlaubt,
> auf ihre Gabe stolz zu sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2010)

John Osborne, englischer Dramatiker ( 1929-1994 )


> ...
> Wer ein schlechtes Gedächnis hat, erspart sich viele Gewissenbissse.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2010)

Friedrich Hebbel, deutscher Dichter ( 1813-1863 )


> ...
> Es gehört oft mehr Mut dazu, seine Meinung
> zu ändern, als ihr treu zu bleiben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 November 2010)

Chinua Achebe, nigerianischer Schriftsteller (*1930)


> ...
> Der Schaden, der in einem Jahr angerichtet wird, kann manchmal erst nach zwanzig oder dreißig Jahren vollständig repariert werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 November 2010)

Chinua Achebe, nigerianischer Schriftsteller (*1930)


> ...
> Ein Mensch, der anderen Probleme bereitet, macht sich auch selbst Probleme.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2010)

Johann Kapar Lavater, Schweizer Schriftsteller und Theologe ( 1741-1801 )


> ...
> Sprich nie Böses von einem Menschen, wenn du es nicht gewiss weißt,
> und wenn du es gewiss weißt, so frage dich: Warum erzähle ich es?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 November 2010)

Andreas Tscherning, deutscher Lyriker (1611 - 1659)


> ...
> Es ist umsonst, dass dir das Glück gewogen ist, wenn du nicht selbst erkennst, dass du glücklich bist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 November 2010)

Andreas Tscherning, deutscher Lyriker (1611 - 1659)


> ...
> Der kleinste Feind ist wohl, der dir von außen droht.
> Der dir im Busen wohnt, verursacht größ're Not.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Peter F Drucker, amerikanischer Unternehmensberater (1909 - 2005)


> ...
> Nichts motiviert den modernen Menschen mehr, als eine Chance, Steuern zu sparen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Peter F Drucker, amerikanischer Unternehmensberater (1909 - 2005)


> ...
> Nichts kompliziertes funktioniert. Nur simple Dinge funktionieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Peter F Drucker, amerikanischer Unternehmensberater (1909 - 2005)


> ...
> Das Geheimnis der Japaner ist eben, dass sie arbeiten und nicht Vorträge darüber halten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Peter F Drucker, amerikanischer Unternehmensberater (1909 - 2005)


> ...
> Das wichtigste in einem Gespräch ist zu hören, was nicht gesagt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Charles de Gaulle, französischer General (1890 - 1970)


> ...
> Abkommen sind wie Rosen und junge Mädchen. Sie halten sich, so lange sie sich halten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Charles de Gaulle, französischer General (1890 - 1970)


> ...
> Man muss sich einfache Ziele setzen, dann kann man sich komplizierte Umwege erlauben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Charles de Gaulle, französischer General (1890 - 1970)


> ...
> Die zehn Gebote sind deshalb so klar und verständlich, weil sie ohne Mitwirkung einer Sachverständigenkommission zustande gekommen sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Charles de Gaulle, französischer General (1890 - 1970)


> ...
> Besser unvollkommene Entscheidungen durchführen, als ständig nach vollkommenen suchen, die es niemals geben wird.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Curt Goetz, deutscher Schauspieler ( 1888-1960 )


> ...
> Der Kluge ärgert sich über die Dummheiten,
> die er machte, der Weise belächelt sie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Victor Hugo, Schriftsteller ( 1802-1885 )


> ...
> Denken ist die Arbeit des Intellekts, Träumen sein Vergnügen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2010)

Carl Maria von Weber, deutscher Komponist ( 1786-1826 )


> ...
> Wahrhaft Großes zu leisten, ist nur dem in sich
> gesammelten und abgeschlossenen Geist möglich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 November 2010)

Eberhard Feik, deutscher Schauspieler (1943 - 1994)


> ...
> Ich kann den Schrei nach Schönheit, Jugend und Vollkommenheit nicht mehr hören, weil man damit zwei Drittel der Menschen vergisst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2010)

Selma Lagerlöf, schwedische Schriftstellerin ( 1858-1940 )


> ...
> Die kluge Frau freut sich, wenn man sie für schön hält.
> Die schöne Frau freut sich, wenn man sie für klug hält.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2010)

Voltaire, französischer Autor ( 1694-1778 )


> ...
> Papiergeld kehrt früher oder später zu seinem inneren Wert zurück - Null.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2010)

Immanuel Kant, Philosoph ( 1724-1804 )


> ...
> Der Affekt gehört immer zur Sinnlichkeit,
> durch war für einen Gegenstand er auch
> erregt werden möge.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Bündle all deine Energie, deine Gedanken und dein Kapital.
> Der weise Mann legt alle Eier in einen Korb und beobachtet diesen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Kein Mensch wird ein guter Führer, wenn er alles allein machen will
> oder das ganze Lob dafür haben möchte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Jede Handlung, die du seit dem Tag, an dem du geboren wurdest, vollbracht hast, wurde vollbracht, weil du etwas wolltest.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Der erste Mann bekommt die Auster, der zweite Mann bekommt die Hülle.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Du kannst niemanden die Leiter hoch ziehen, der nicht bereit ist zu klettern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Das Geheimnis des Erfolgs liegt nicht darin, deine eigene Arbeit zu tun,
> sondern darin den  richtigen Mann dafür zu finden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Den Beweis der Tüchtigkeit erbringt man nicht so sehr in dem, was man selber leistet,
> als vielmehr durch die Leistung derer, mit denen man sich zu umgeben versteht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Andrew Carnegie, amerikanischer Industrieller (1835 - 1909)


> ...
> Tu deine Pflicht und ein bisschen mehr und die Zukunft wird sich von selbst ergeben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comiczeichner, Schöpfer der Peanuts (1922 - 2000)


> ...
> Mach dir keine Sorgen, dass heute die Welt untergeht. In Australien ist es bereits Morgen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comiczeichner, Schöpfer der Peanuts (1922 - 2000)


> ...
> Kein Problem ist so groß, dass du ihm nicht aus dem Weg gehen kannst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comiczeichner, Schöpfer der Peanuts (1922 - 2000)


> ...
> Wenn ich eine Möglichkeit bekäme, der nächsten Generation ein Geschenk zu machen, wäre es die Fähigkeit eines jeden über sich selbst zu lachen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comiczeichner, Schöpfer der Peanuts (1922 - 2000)


> ...
> Verletzte Gefühle sind schlimmer als ein gebrochenes Knie.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comiczeichner, Schöpfer der Peanuts (1922 - 2000)


> ...
> All you need is love. Aber ein bisschen Schokolade ab und zu kann auch nicht schaden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2010)

Charles M. Schulz, amerikanischer Comic-Zeichner ( 1922-2000 )


> ...
> Das Leben ist wie ein Zehngangfahrrad. Die meisten
> Menschen haben Gänge, von denen sie nie Gebrauch machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2010)

Connie Palmen, niederländische Schriftstellerin ( *1955 )


> ...
> Ohne abhängigkeit gibt es kein Glück.
> man muss eine große Liebe auch etragen können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2010)

Agahtha Christie, britische Schriftstellerin ( 1980 - 1976 )


> ...
> Ich habe Journalisten nie gemocht.
> Ich habe sie alle in meinen Büchern
> sterben lassen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Ibrahim Evsan, Autor (*1975)


> ...
> Ich gehe für meine Ideen durch die Hölle.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Ludwig Anzengruber, österreichischer Dramatiker (1839 - 1889)


> ...
> Der Mensch tut nicht alles aus sich selbst, er arbeitet auch dem Schicksal in die Hände.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Ludwig Anzengruber, österreichischer Dramatiker (1839 - 1889)


> ...
> Man sollte wirklich nur die zusammen leben lassen, die ohne einander sterben würden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Ludwig Anzengruber, österreichischer Dramatiker (1839 - 1889)


> ...
> Bescheidenheit ist der Anfang aller Vernunft.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller (1907 - 1990)


> ...
> Beständigkeit ist oft nur die Furcht, schwach zu erscheinen, wenn man seine Meinung ändert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller (1907 - 1990)


> ...
> Der Unwissende hat Mut, der Wissende hat Furcht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller (1907 - 1990)


> ...
> Die Tür zur Vergangenheit ist ohne Knarren nicht zu öffnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller (1907 - 1990)


> ...
> Die Macht der kleinen Leute, liegt in ihrer großen Zahl.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 November 2010)

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller (1907 - 1990)


> ...
> Wo Informationen fehlen, wachsen Gerüchte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Der Diplomat ist ein Mann, der zweimal nachdenkt, bevor er nichts sagt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst. Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Man löst keine Probleme, indem man sie auf Eis legt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Die Kunst ist, einmal mehr aufzustehen, als man umgeworfen wird.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Ein Experte ist ein Mann, der hinterher genau sagen kann, warum seine Prognose nicht gestimmt hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Es ist ein großer Vorteil im Leben, die Fehler aus denen man lernen kann, möglichst frühzeitig zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill, englischer Staatsmann (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Je weiter man zurückblicken kann, desto weiter wird man vorausschauen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

Norbert Blüm, CDU-Politiker ( *1935 )


> ...
> Wer Sehnsucht nach Harmonie hat, muss
> in einen Gesangsverein gehen. Aber nicht
> in die Politik.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2010)

Geeorge Bernhard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker ( 1856-1950 )


> ...
> Zu haben, was man will, ist Reichtum,
> es aber ohne Reichtum tun, ist Kraft.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Dezember 2010)

Woody Allen, Regisseur (*1935)


> ...
> Der Mensch lebt nicht vom Brot allein. Nach einer Weile braucht er einen Drink.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Dezember 2010)

Woody Allen, Regisseur (*1935)


> ...
> Die Ewigkeit dauert lange, besonders gegen Ende.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Dezember 2010)

Woody Allen, Regisseur (*1935)


> ...
> Wirklich innovativ ist man nur dann, wenn einmal etwas danebengegangen ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Dezember 2010)

Woody Allen, Regisseur (*1935)


> ...
> Geld ist besser als Armut - wenn auch nur aus finanziellen Gründen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

Hermann Hesse, deutscher Dichter ( 1877-1962 )


> ...
> Jeder Mensch ist liebenswert, wenn er wirklich zu Worte kommt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Dezember 2010)

Ferdinando Coelestinus Galiani, italienischer Diplomat (1728 - 1787)


> ...
> Die Ungeduld des Alters ist etwas, das die Jugend nicht versteht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Dezember 2010)

Ferdinando Coelestinus Galiani, italienischer Diplomat (1728 - 1787)


> ...
> Die wahre Ruhe kann nur in der Wahrheit liegen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Dezember 2010)

Ferdinando Coelestinus Galiani, italienischer Diplomat (1728 - 1787)


> ...
> Erziehen heißt, natürliche Anlagen entwickeln.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2010)

Woody Allen, amerikanischer Schauspieler und Regisseur ( *1935 )


> ...
> Manche Menschen bleiben arm, weil sie alles daran setzen, als reich zu gelten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2010)

Botho Strauß, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1922 )


> ...
> Man unterschätze nicht Botenstoffe der Sprache. Es gibt
> geisthemende und geiststimulierende Begriffe.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Dezember 2010)

Dave Brubeck, Jazz-Pianist (*1920)


> ...
> Wir ahnen nicht, welche Kraft in unserem eigenen Körper steckt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Dezember 2010)

Werner Haisenberg, Physiker (1901 - 1976)


> ...
> Manche Dinge sind so ernst, dass man nur im Spaß über sie reden kann.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Dezember 2010)

Werner Haisenberg, Physiker (1901 - 1976)


> ...
> Die Ideen sind nicht verantwortlich für das, was die Menschen aus ihnen machen.
> ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2010)

[Klugscheisser]
Der gute hies Werner Heisenberg.
[/Klugscheisser]


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> [Klugscheisser]
> Der gute hies Werner Heisenberg.
> [/Klugscheisser]


 
Hab mich vertippselt.


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Adolph Kolping, Priester (1813 - 1865)


> ...
> Mancher rennt dem Glück nach und weiß nicht, dass er es zu Hause hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Adolph Kolping, Priester (1813 - 1865)


> ...
> Der Mut wächst immer mit dem Herzen und das Herz mit jeder guten Tat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Adolph Kolping, Priester (1813 - 1865)


> ...
> Die Menschen werden selten durch fremden Schaden klug.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Adolph Kolping, Priester (1813 - 1865)


> ...
> Wer Menschen gewinnen will, muss sein Herz zum Pfand einsetzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2010)

Adolph Kolping, Priester (1813 - 1865)


> ...
> Wer Mut zeigt, macht Mut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2010)

Alfred Degger, deutscher CDU-Politiker ( 1920-2002 )


> ...
> Unser Reichtum sind nicht die Mundwerker, sondern die Handwerker.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2010)

Gabriel Marcel, französischer Philosoph und Schriftsteller ( 1889-1973 )


> ...
> Nur wer liebend aus dem Kreis des Ichs heraustritt zu
> einem Du, findet das Tor zum Geheimnis des Seins.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2010)

Grace Hopper, amerikanischer Informatikerin (1906 - 1992)


> ...
> Es ist viel einfacher sich hinterher zu entschuldigen, als vorher um Erlaubnis zu bitten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2010)

Grace Hopper, amerikanischer Informatikerin (1906 - 1992)


> ...
> Vor dem Zweiten Weltkrieg war das Leben einfach, danach gab es Computer.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2010)

Grace Hopper, amerikanischer Informatikerin (1906 - 1992)


> ...
> Der schädlichste Satz in jeder Sprache ist: "So haben wir das immer gemacht."
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2010)

Henry Ford, ( 1863-1947 )


> ...
> Das Geheimnis des Erfolges ist,
> den Standpunkt des anderen zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Der Glaube versetzt Berge, der Zweifel erklettert sie.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Ein guter Einfall ist wie ein Hahn am Morgen. Gleich krähen andere Hähne mit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Gewisse Dinge verstehe ich nicht mehr, sobald ich sie begriffen habe.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Nichts ist einfacher, als sich schwierig auszudrücken,
> und nichts schwieriger, als sich einfach auszudrücken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Lieber keinen Erfolg, als keinen Entschluss.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Zeit hat man nur, wenn man sie sich nimmt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2010)

Karl Heinrich Waggerl, österreichischer Schriftsteller (1897 - 1973)


> ...
> Eine halbe Wahrheit ist nie die Hälfte einer ganzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Löwenthal, deutscher Journalist ( 1922-2002 )


> ...
> Eine Party ist ein Beisamensein von Leuten
> die sich nichts zu sagen haben und das auch
> ausgiebig tun.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2010)

Jean Claude Juncker, luxenburgischer Politiker ( *1954 )


> ...
> Jeder weiß, welche Reformen wir brauchen, aber
> nimand weiß, wie wir sie einführen und danach eine
> Wahl gewinnen können.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Ernst Werner von Siemens, deutscher Erfinder (1816 - 1892)


> ...
> Es kommt nicht darauf an, mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu gehen, sondern mit den Augen die Tür zu finden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Gustave Flaubert, französischer Schriftsteller (1821 - 1880)


> ...
> Erfolg sollte stets nur die Folge, nie das Ziel des Handelns sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Manche leben so vorsichtig, dass sie wie neu sterben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Wenn du schweigst, kannst du alles verschweigen, wenn du redest, nie alles sagen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Nicht alle, die am Ziel ankommen, sind am Start losgelaufen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Kannten sie die DDR? Ja, flüchtig!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Was bleibt, ist die Veränderung, was sich verändert, bleibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Man isst auch das Kleingedruckte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Auch auf Gedankenblitze folgen oft Donnerwetter.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Gute Einfälle konzentrieren sich auf einige winzige Stellen im Universum.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Nicht unser Wissen, unsere Unwissenheit hat Lücken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Viele Wissen mehr als sie denken.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Meist werden die Gründe unten gesucht, sie liegen aber oft oben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Selbst gei größtem Fleiß wird aus einem Idioten höchstens ein Bildungsbürger.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Menschen ohne Geheimnisse sind wie Meere ohne Perlen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Wer viele Worte verliert, findet meist nicht die richtigen Worte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Ursachen sind auch nur das Resultat von Wirkungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Das Leben ist sowohl Sackgasse als auch Einbahnstraße.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Stärke beginnt mit der Akzeptanz eigener Schwächen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Wenn einfach sein klug ist, dann ist klug sein schwer.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Wer im Dunkeln sucht, hat im Hellen nicht gefunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Aus einem Funken Hoffnung entsteht oft ein verheerendes Feuer.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Dezember 2010)

Dr. Michael Richter, deutscher Zeithistoriker (*1952)


> ...
> Die Sieger sind nicht immer die Gewinner.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Dezember 2010)

Justus Möser, deutscher Jurist (1720 - 1794)


> ...
> Die Quelle alles wahren Vergnügens ist Arbeit.
> ...


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

heute auf der Baustelle gehört, nach dem der Rohrbauer erfahren hat dass er ca. 15m 500er Wasserleitung mit ca. 5 Bögen zusätlich einbauen muss (Trinkwasserleitung soll noch vor Weihnachten in Betrieb gehen):

Das ist eine Baustelle und nicht Wünsch dir Was 

Das nenn ich Humor


----------



## Cerberus (15 Dezember 2010)

Francois de La Rochefoucauld, französischer Schriftsteller (1613 - 1680)


> ...
> Schweigen kann die grausamste Lüge sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Dezember 2010)

Francois de La Rochefoucauld, französischer Schriftsteller (1613 - 1680)


> ...
> Die größte Welt-Klugheit besteht darin, den Preis der Dinge zu kennen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Dezember 2010)

Liv Ullmann, norwegische Schauspielerin (*1938)


> ...
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele Frauen darunter leiden,
> dass sie schon wieder ein Jahr älter geworden sind.
> Nicht mehr ein jahr älter zu werden, das wäre eine Katastrophe.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2010)

Jules de Goncourt, französischer Schriftsteller (1830 - 1870)


> ...
> Geschichte ist ein Roman, der stattgefunden hat,
> der Roman ist Geschichte, wie sie hätte sein können.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2010)

Jules de Goncourt, französischer Schriftsteller (1830 - 1870)


> ...
> Die ganze Kunst zu gefallen, besteht darin, nie von sich selbst zu reden
> und die anderen von sich selbst reden zu machen.
> Jeder weiß das und alle Welt vergisst es.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2010)

Jules de Goncourt, französischer Schriftsteller (1830 - 1870)


> ...
> In der Provinz ist schon Regen Zerstreuung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

Adam Opel, Industrieller ( 1837-1895 )


> ...
> Bei keiner aneren Erfindung ist das Nützliche mit dem
> Angenehmen so innig verbunden wie beim Fahrrad.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

Paul Mikat, deutscher CDU-Politiker ( *1924 )


> ...
> Es gibt keine christliche Politik. Aber eine Politik
> von Christen für Christen und Nichtchrristen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

George Pratt Shultz, US-Politiker ( *1920 )


> ...
> Ein Friede, der Saddam Hussein
> im Amt lässt, ist kein gewonnener Krieg.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

Justus Möser, deutscher Essayist ( 1720-1794 )


> ...
> Der jetzige Hang zu allgemeinen Gesetzen und
> Verordnungen ist der gemeinen Feiheit gefährlich.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (18 Dezember 2010)

*Heute morgen in einer Todesanzeige in unserer Zeitung*

Man kann dem Leben nicht mehr Tage geben,
aber den Tagen mehr Leben...


----------



## Tommi (19 Dezember 2010)

_Wir entzünden das mächtige Feuer unseres Herzens,
damit wir die bittere Kälte um uns erwärmen.

_ *Sibirisches Sprichwort*


----------



## Tommi (19 Dezember 2010)

Nichts ist unmöglich für denjenigen, der es nicht selber machen muss!

Alfred Neudorfer

http://www.mmbg.de/PRESSE/news_rueckblick_symposium3_2010_nuembrecht.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2010)

Zenta Maurina, lettische Schriftstellerin ( 1897-1978 )


> ...
> Ehe du dich an einen Menschen bindest,
> frage dich, ob du seine Fehler etragen wirst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2010)

Friedrich Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph ( 1844-1900 )


> ...
> Krieg ist ein Winterschlaf der Kultur.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2010)

Jean Cocteau, französicher Schriftesteller, Maler, Filmregisseur ( 1889-1963 )


> ...
> Man darf die Mehrheit nicht mit der Wahrheit verwechseln.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2010)

Franz Beckenbauer, Fußballer, Teamchef, Vereinspräsident, FIFA Funktionär  (1945- xxxx)



> Der Grund war nicht die Ursache, sondern der Auslöser


----------



## david.ka (27 Dezember 2010)

> Auf den Alkohol, den Ursprung UND die Lösung all unserer Probleme!!


Homer J. Simpson


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

James Joyce, irischer Schriftsteller ( 1882-1941 )


> ...
> Das Leben Eines Entwurzelten scheint mir viel weniger verächtlich als das
> Leben eines Menschen, der sich mit der Tyrannei des Durchnitts abfindet.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

Heinrich Heine, deutscher Dichter ( 1797-1856 )


> ...
> Wüsste ich nicht, dass die Treue so alt ist wie die Welt,
> so würde ich glauben, ein deutsches Herz habe sie erfunden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

Gerorg Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker ( 1856-1950 )


> ...
> Glück ein Leben lang!
> Niemand könnte es ertragen,
> es wäre die Hölle auf Erden.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2010)

*schon wieder Fussball*

Ulli Hoeness, Fußballer, Manager, Präsident, (1952 - 20xx)


> ...
> Ich glaube nicht, daß wir das Spiel verloren hätten,
> wenn es 1:1 ausgegangen wäre
> ...


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2010)

*den kennt jeder, oder...*

Andy Möller, Fußballer, _Funktionär ???_ (1967 - 20xx)


> ...
> Mailand oder Madrid, Hauptsache Italien
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2010)

Agatha Christie, britische Schriftstellerin ( 1890-1976 )


> ...
> Wer mit siebzig eine reizende alte Dame sein möchte,
> muss als 17-jähriges Mädchen damit anfangen.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2010)

unbekannt Autor



> ...
> Manche Menschen wollen immer glänzen,
> obwohl sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben
> ...


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2010)

Bilbo Beutlin, Herr der Ringe, Teil 1, Die Gefährten



> ...
> Ich kenne die Hälfte von euch nicht halb so gut, wie ich es gern möchte, und ich mag weniger als die Hälfte von euch auch nur halb so gern, wie ihr es verdient.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2011)

Karl Valentin, bayerischer Komiker ( 1882 - 1948 )


> ...
> Früher war die Zukunft auch besser.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2011)

Karl Valentin, bayerischer Komiker ( 1882 - 1948 )


> ...
> Heute ist die gute, alte Zeit von morgen.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2011)

Liesl Karlstadt, bayerische Kabarettistin ( 1892 - 1960 )
und Karl Valentin in einem Apotheken-Sketch:


> ...
> LK: Isopropilprophemilbarbitursauresphenildimethildimenthylaminophirazolon
> KV: Jaaaa! Des is! So einfach, und man kann sichs doch nicht merken!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749 -1832 )


> ...
> Es ließe sich alles trefflich schlichten,
> könnten man die Sachen zweimal verrichten.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2011)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Gewöhnlich glaubt der Mensch, wenn er nur Worte hört, es müsse sich dabei doch auch was denken lassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2011)

Lucius Annaeus Seneca, römischer Philosoph und Staatsmann ( 4 vor - 65 nach Christi )


> ...
> Ein Zwerg wird nicht größer, auch wenn er sich auf einen Berg stellt.
> ...


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Manche denke erst, wenn sie höhren, was sie sprechen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2011)

Henri Matisse, französischer Maler ( 1869 - 1954 )


> ...
> Mann muss sicher auf festen Boden gehen können,
> ehe man mit dem Seiltanzen beginnt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2011)

Frank-Walter Steinmeier, SPD-Politiker ( *1956 )


> ...
> Zu viele sind mit dem Streichholz unterwegs,
> anstatt den Feuerlöscher zu benutzen.
> ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2011)

Bjarne Stroustrup (Erfinder von C++)


> ...
> I have always wished for my computer to be as easy to use as my telephone;
> my wish has come true because I can no longer figure out how to use my telephone.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2011)

Hellmuth Karasek, deutscher Schriftsteller (*1934)


> ...
> Man muss die Phantasie mit wenig anregen,
> damit sie viel daraus machen kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

Barry Lopez, amerikanischer Schriftsteller ( *1945 )


> ...
> In den Träumen jedes Einzelnen liegt die Hoffnung,
> dass das Leben nicht umsonst gelebt worden sei.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

Friedrich Dürrenmatt, schweizer Dramatiker ( 1921 - 1990 )


> ...
> Der schnellste Weg, über eine Sache klar zu werden, ist das Gespräch.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2011)

Joan Baez, US-Sängerin ( *1941 )


> ...
> Du kannst nicht wählen, wie du stirbst oder wann.
> Aber du kannst bestimmen, wie du lebst. Jetzt!
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

William James, amerikanischer Psychologe (1842 - 1910)


> ...
> Viele Leute glauben, dass sie denken, auch wenn sie nur dabei sind, ihre Vorurteile neu zu ordnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

William James, amerikanischer Psychologe (1842 - 1910)


> ...
> Es ist unsere Einstellung zu Beginn einer schwierigen Aufgabe,
> die mehr als alles andere den Erfolg bestimmt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

William James, amerikanischer Psychologe (1842 - 1910)


> ...
> Niemand ist beklagenswerter als jener Mensch, dem nichts so sehr zur Gewohnheit geworden ist, wie die Unentschlossenheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

William James, amerikanischer Psychologe (1842 - 1910)


> ...
> Die Weisheit besteht darin, zu wissen, was man übersehen muss.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2011)

Catarina Valente, Schweizer Sängerin und Schauspielerin ( *1931 )


> ...
> Ein Junggeselle ist ein Mann, der lieber sucht als findet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Januar 2011)

Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi, Schweizer Pädagoge (1746 - 1827)


> ...
> Die unheilbarste aller Krankheiten - das schleichende Mittelmäßigkeitsfieber.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Januar 2011)

Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi, Schweizer Pädagoge (1746 - 1827)


> ...
> Entschlossenheit im Unglück ist immer der halbe Weg zur Rettung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (12 Januar 2011)

Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi, Schweizer Pädagoge (1746 - 1827)


> ...
> Wer sich selbst anspornt, kommt weiter als der, welcher das beste Ross anspornt.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

> ...
> Du musst nur lang genug am Ufer des Flusses sitzen bleiben, dann zieht eines Tages die Leiche deines Feindes vorüber
> ...


Chinesisches Sprichwort


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2011)

William James, amerikanischer Philosoph ( 1842 - 1910 )


> ...
> Denken ist das, was viele Leute zu tun glauben,
> wenn sie lediglich Voururteile  neu ordnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

Eduard von Bauernfeld, österreichischer Jurist und Dichter (1802 - 1890)


> ...
> Es braucht zu allem ein Entschließen - selbst zum Genießen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2011)

Alice Miller, Schweizer Psychologin und Schriftstellerin ( *1932 )


> ...
> Die lebensrettende Funktion der Veränderung in der Kindheit verwandeln
> sich später beim Erwachsenen in eine lebenszerstörende Macht.
> ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2011)

Rick Cook  .


> ...
> Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and
> better idiot-proof programs, and the universe trying to build bigger and better idiots.
> So far, the universe is winning.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

*Psalm 121 (Auszug)*



> ...
> Der Herr behütet dich vor allem Bösen,
> er behütet dein Leben.
> Der Herr behütet deinen *Ausgang *und *Eingang
> ...


 
SPS schon in der Bibel...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

Albert Schweitzer, evangelischer Theologe ( 1875 - 1965 )


> ...
> Alles was der Mensch an Guten in die
> Welt hinaus gibt, geht nicht verloren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Aristoteles Onassis, Reeder (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Wem das Geld zu Kopf steigt, der hat keinen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Aristoteles Onassis, Reeder (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Geld ist zweifelslos nicht alles, aber es ist die Voraussetzung für vieles.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Aristoteles Onassis, Reeder (1906 - 1975)


> ...
> Wer im Alter noch herzhaft lacht, macht sich bei seinen Erben unbeliebt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Johannes Rau, Politiker (1931 - 2006)


> ...
> Die Nullen müssen sich rechts halten, wenn sie was werden wollen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Johannes Rau, Politiker (1931 - 2006)


> ...
> Ich habe Sorge, dass eine junge Generation heranwächst, die von allem den Preis und von nichts den Wert kennt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Johannes Rau, Politiker (1931 - 2006)


> ...
> Trau keinem Zitat, das du nicht selber aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hast.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2011)

Voltaire, eigentlich Francois Marie Arouet, französischer Philosoph ( 1694 - 1778 )


> ...
> Wenn die Ärzte eine Krankheit nicht heilen können,
> geben sie ihr wenigstens einen schönen Namen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2011)

Daniel Webster, amerikanischer Politiker (1782 - 1852)


> ...
> Das Scheitern geschieht häufiger aus Mangel an Arbeitseinsatz als aus Mangel an Kapital.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2011)

Daniel Webster, amerikanischer Politiker (1782 - 1852)


> ...
> Es ist immer Platz an der Spitze frei.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2011)

Daniel Webster, amerikanischer Politiker (1782 - 1852)


> ...
> Bleib gelassen, Wut ist kein Argument.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2011)

Hellmut Walters, deutscher Schriftsteller (1930 - 1985)


> ...
> Die meisten Menschen bewegen sich auf dem goldenen Mittelweg
> und wundern sich, wenn er verstopft ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2011)

Hellmut Walters, deutscher Schriftsteller (1930 - 1985)


> ...
> Jedes Ding hat zwei Seiten. Fanatiker sehen nur die eine.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2011)

Hellmut Walters, deutscher Schriftsteller (1930 - 1985)


> ...
> Häufig leidet man daran, dass man zwar viel Arbeit, aber keine Aufgabe hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2011)

Hellmut Walters, deutscher Schriftsteller (1930 - 1985)


> ...
> Das gute Gedächtnis ist wie ein Sack, es behält alles.
> Das bessere Gedächtnis ist wie ein Sieb,
> es behält nur, worauf es ankommt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2011)

Charles de Montesquieu, französischer Rechtsphilosoph ( 1689 - 1755 )


> ...
> Die Freiheit ist ein Gut, das alle anderen Güter zu genießen erlaubt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Federico Fellini, italienischer Drehbuchautor (1920 - 1993)


> ...
> Zweifle nie am guten Urteil deiner Frau, immerhin hat sie ein Genie geheiratet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Federico Fellini, italienischer Drehbuchautor (1920 - 1993)


> ...
> Intelligente Fehler zu machen ist eine große Kunst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Federico Fellini, italienischer Drehbuchautor (1920 - 1993)


> ...
> Der einzig wahre Realist ist der Visionär.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2011)

Paul Cezanne, französischer Maler ( 1839 - 1906 )


> ...
> Die Bescheidenheit ist eine Eigneschaft, die vom Bewusstsein der Macht herrührt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2011)

Peter Lauster, Psychologe (*1940)


> ...
> Lass kritische Menschen ihre kritische Meinung äußern, das ist ihr Problem, nicht deines.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (22 Januar 2011)

> ...
> Es war ein wunderschöner Augenblick, als der Bundestrainer sagte:
> "Komm Steffen, zieh Deine Hose aus, jetzt geht's los."
> ...


 
Steffen Freund, ehemaliger Fußballnationalspieler (*1970)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

Federico Fellini, italienischer Regisseur ( 1920 - 1993 )


> ...
> In der Ehe stammen Drehbuch und Regie vom Mann,
> Dialoge und Ton von der Frau.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

Egon Friedell, österreichischer Schriftsteller und Schauspieler ( 1878 - 1938 )


> ...
> Die beiden großen Mächte, die uns bezwingen, unser Dasein auch
> unter widrigen Umständen fortzusetzen, sind Hoffnung und Neugierde.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (24 Januar 2011)

Johan August Strindberg, schwedischer Schriftsteller (1849 - 1912)


> ...
> Beneide niemanden, denn du weißt nicht,
> ob der Beneidete im Stillen nicht etwas verbirgt,
> was du bei einem Tausche nicht übernehmen möchtest.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Januar 2011)

William Sommerset Maugham, englischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Die Leute bitten um Kritik, aber sie wollen nur gelobt werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Januar 2011)

William Sommerset Maugham, englischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Im Alter bereut man vor allem die Sünden, die man nicht begangen hat.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Januar 2011)

William Sommerset Maugham, englischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> In jeder Minute, die man mit Ärger verbringt, versäumt man sechzig glückliche Sekunden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Januar 2011)

William Sommerset Maugham, englischer Schriftsteller (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Nur ein mittelmäßiger Mensch ist immer in Hochform.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2011)

Douglas MacArthur, amerikanischer Berufsoffizier (1880 - 1964)


> ...
> Wenn du Regeln brichst, wird man sich an dich erinnern.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2011)

Eva Zeller, deutsche Schriftstellerin ( *1923 )


> ...
> Männer und Straßenbahnen soll man nie nachlaufen,
> es kommen immer wieder neue.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2011)

Lothar Bölck, deutscher Kabarettist (*1953)


> ...
> Lasst uns doch Ausreden!
> ...


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2011)

Andreas Brehme, Fußball-Weltmeister (*1960)



> ...
> Wenn der Mann in Schwarz pfeift, kann der
> Schiedsrichter auch nichts mehr ändern
> ...


----------



## Paule (28 Januar 2011)

*Behauptungen die sich als falsch erwiesen*

H.G. Wells, Schriftsteller ( 1866 - 1946 )


> 1901:
> ...
> Tut mir leid, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen was U-Boote im Krieg bewirken könnten außer,
> dass sie ihre Besatzung dem Erstickungstod aussetzen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2011)

> ...
> Die Nacht ist lang, und die Löwen lauern
> ...


 
mein Vater, immer mal wieder... (*1936)


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

*Behauptungen die sich als falsch erwiesen*

Pablo Picasso, Maler und Bildhauer ( 1981-1973 )


> ...
> Computer sind nutzlos, sie können nur Antworten geben.
> ...


----------



## Paule (29 Januar 2011)

*Behauptungen die sich als falsch erwiesen*

Darryl F. Zanuck, Filmproduzent, Vizepräsident von 20th Century Fox ( 1902 - 1979 )


> ...
> Der Fernseher wird sich auf dem Weltmarkt nicht durchsetzen.
> Die Menschen werden sehr bald müde sein, jeden Abend auf eine Sperrholzkiste zu starren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

Karl-Heinz Karius, deutscher Werbeberater ( *1935)


> ...
> Alt zu sein ist kein Alibi dafür,
> im Herzen nicht jung zu bleiben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2011)

Hermann Kesten, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1900 - 1996 )


> ...
> Stolz ist das Selbstgefühl, ist Vergnügen an der Identität.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Franz Schubert, österreichischer Komponist (1797 - 1828)


> ...
> Die Menschen muss man nehmen wie sie sind, nicht wie sie sein sollten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Peter Kruse, deutscher Psychologe (*1955)


> ...
> Wenn ich das Reden verweigere, kann ich kaum der Sprache zum Vorwurf machen, dass niemand meine Gedanken zur Kenntnis nimmt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Peter Kruse, deutscher Psychologe (*1955)


> ...
> Der Versuch, Kreativität zu managen, entspricht dem Versuch, die Menge zu erntender Zitronen durch den Einsatz besserer Pressen zu steigern.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow, russischer Schriftsteller (1860 - 1904)


> ...
> Eine Krise kann jeder Idiot haben. Was uns zu schaffen macht, ist der Alltag.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow, russischer Schriftsteller (1860 - 1904)


> ...
> Fürchte den Bock von vorn, das Pferd von hinten und das Weib von allen Seiten.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow, russischer Schriftsteller (1860 - 1904)


> ...
> Die Kürze ist die Schwester des Talents.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow, russischer Schriftsteller (1860 - 1904)


> ...
> Das Wissen hat keinen Wert, es sei denn, du kannst es irgendwo anbringen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow, russischer Schriftsteller (1860 - 1904)


> ...
> Es gibt keine Sicherheit, nur verschiedene Grade der Unsicherheit.
> ...


----------



## Toki0604 (1 Februar 2011)

@Cerbertus
Ein paar weise Leute die du zitiert hast !*ROFL*
Und Recht haben Sie.....
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Cerberus (1 Februar 2011)

Alfred Gosser, deutsch-französischer Publizist (*1925)


> ...
> Unordnung heißt, wo nichts am rechten Platz ist,
> Ordnung heißt, wo am rechten Platz nichts ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 Februar 2011)

Alfred Gosser, deutsch-französischer Publizist (*1925)


> ...
> Wer sich nicht einsetzt, hat kaum das Recht,
> das Misslingen des Einsatzes anderer zu kritisieren.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Februar 2011)

Henry Havelock Ellis, britischer Sexualforscher (1859 - 1939)


> ...
> Jede Zivilisation muss sich von Zeit zu Zeit wie eine dünne Rinde über den Vulkan der Revolution legen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Februar 2011)

Henry Havelock Ellis, britischer Sexualforscher (1859 - 1939)


> ...
> Was wir Fortschritt nennen ist der Austausch eines Missstandes, gegen einen anderen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 Februar 2011)

Henry Havelock Ellis, britischer Sexualforscher (1859 - 1939)


> ...
> Die Menschen leben von ihrer Vorstellungskraft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

Adlai Ewing Stevenson, amerikanischer Politiker ( 1900 - 1965 )


> ...
> Für mich ist eine Gesellschaftsordnung dann freiheitlich,
> wenn man sich darin gefahrlos unpopulär machen kann
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2011)

Franklin D. Roosevelt, 32. US-Präsident ( 1882 -1945 )


> ...
> Die Menschen sind nicht Gefangene des Schicksals, sondern nur ihres Denkens.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (3 Februar 2011)

Simone Weil, französische Aktivistin (1909 - 1943)


> ...
> Ein Mensch, der sich etwas auf seine Intelligenz einbildet,
> ist wie ein Sträfling, der mit seiner großen Zelle prahlt.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

Mike Collins, Astronaut von Apollo 11 (*1930)



> ...
> the beach is an ocean/land-interface
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2011)

Dietrich Bonhoeffer, deutscher Theologe (1906 - 1945)


> ...
> Den größten Fehler, den man im Leben machen kann,
> ist, immer Angst zu haben, einen Fehler zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2011)

Lewis Hamilton, Formel 1-Pilot (*1985)



> ...
> Ich versuche, mein Auto so zu behandeln wie eine Frau.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Februar 2011)

Paul Mommertz, deutscher Schriftsteller (*1930)


> ...
> Je ernster man sich nimmt, desto weniger hat man zu lachen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Februar 2011)

Paul Mommertz, deutscher Schriftsteller (*1930)


> ...
> Das beste Später ist jetzt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Februar 2011)

Ernst Eckstein, deutscher Schriftsteller (1845 - 1900)


> ...
> Hoffe wenig und wirke viel! Das ist der kürzeste Weg zum Ziel.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

Denis Diederot, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1713-1784 )


> ...
> Prägnante Sätze sind wie scharfe Nägel, welche
> die Wahrheit in unser Gedächtnis hineinzwingen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

Dietrich Bonhoeffer, deutscher Theologe ( 1906 - 1945 )


> ...
> Den größten Fehler, den man im Leben machen kann,
> ist, immer Angst zu haben, einen Fehler zu machen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Februar 2011)

Jules Verne, französischer Schriftsteller (1828 - 1905)


> ...
> Jeder Irrtum ist ein Schritt zur Wahrheit.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Februar 2011)

Jules Verne, französischer Schriftsteller (1828 - 1905)


> ...
> Alles was ein Mensch sich vorstellen kann, werden andere Menschen verwirklichen.
> ...


----------



## M-Ott (8 Februar 2011)

Wernher von Braun, deutsch-amerikanischer Raumfahrttechniker (1912-1977)



> ...
> Erzählen Sie mir nicht, dass die Menschheit dort nicht hingehört. Die Menschheit gehört dorthin, wo immer sie auch hingehen will. Und wenn sie erst einmal dort ist, wird sie viel erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2011)

Hubert Burda, deutscher Verleger (*1940)


> ...
> Nie war die Zukunft so nahe wie heute.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2011)

Hubert Burda, deutscher Verleger (*1940)


> ...
> Modernes Denken und brillantes Wissen pulsiert in binären Datenströmen durch die Netze. Hier wächst der Wohlstand von morgen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2011)

Hubert Burda, deutscher Verleger (*1940)


> ...
> Lieber Staub aufwirbeln als Staub ansetzen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2011)

Mein Opa Heinrich (*1907 +1969), mit mir (6 Jahre) beim Sonntags-Frühschoppen 



> ...
> Junge, wenn Du am Tresen einen ausgegeben bekommst,
> musst Du immer einen zurückgeben
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

Thomas Alva Edison, Erfinder (1847 - 1931)


> ...
> Die meisten meiner Ideen gehörten ursprünglich anderen Leuten, die sich nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, sie weiterzuentwickeln.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

Thomas Alva Edison, Erfinder (1847 - 1931)


> ...
> Ich habe in meinem Leben nicht einen Tag gearbeitet. Es war immer Spaß.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

Thomas Alva Edison, Erfinder (1847 - 1931)


> ...
> Der Wert einer Idee liegt in ihrer Umsetzung.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

Thomas Alva Edison, Erfinder (1847 - 1931)


> ...
> Erfolg hat nur, wer etwas tut, während er auf den Erfolg wartet.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

Thomas Alva Edison, Erfinder (1847 - 1931)


> ...
> Ratlosigkeit und Unzufriedenheit sind die ersten Vorbedingungen des Fortschritts.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2011)

Bertolt Brecht, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1898 -1956 )


> ...
> Ändere die Welt. Sie braucht es.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2011)

Thomas Bernhard, östereichischer Schriftsteller ( 1931-1989 )


> ...
> Wenn das Puplikum keine Albträume hat,
> ist ihm sofort langweilig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

George Meredith, englischer Schriftsteller (1828 - 1909)


> ...
> Mit vierzig Jahren haben Männer fast nur noch Gewohnheiten, eine davon ist ihre Frau.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

Georges Simenon, Schriftsteller (1903 - 1989)


> ...
> Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf schlechte Laune. Man sollte das in die Verfassung aufnehmen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

Georges Simenon, Schriftsteller (1903 - 1989)


> ...
> Letztlich bekommt jeder von uns genau das, was er verdient - aber nur die Erfolgreichen geben das zu.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

Georg Thomalla, Koch und Schauspieler (1915 - 1999)


> ...
> Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Sachen man findet, wenn man etwas Bestimmtes vergeblich sucht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Charles Maurice de Telleyrand Perigord, französicher Politiker und Diplomat ( 1754-1838 )


> ...
> Außenpolitik ist die Kunst, einem anderem so lange auf
> den Zehen zu stehen, bis er sich entschuldigt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Februar 2011)

Galileo Galilei, italienischer Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1564 - 1642)


> ...
> Wer will der Verstandeskraft und der Erfindungsgabe des Menschen Grenzen vorschreiben?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Februar 2011)

Galileo Galilei, italienischer Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1564 - 1642)


> ...
> Zwei Wahrheiten können sich nie widersprechen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Februar 2011)

Galileo Galilei, italienischer Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1564 - 1642)


> ...
> Die Neugier steht immer an erster Stelle eines Problems, das gelöst werden will.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 Februar 2011)

Galileo Galilei, italienischer Mathematiker, Physiker und Astronom (1564 - 1642)


> ...
> Man kann einen Menschen nichts lehren. Man kann ihm nur helfen, es in sich selbst zu finden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2011)

Katherine Hepburn, US-Schauspielerin ( 1907-2003 )


> ...
> Wenn Frauen unergründlich erscheinen, dann liegt
> es am fehlenden Tiefgang der Männer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2011)

Georges Mikes, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1912-1987 )


> ...
> Der kluge Mensch schenkt unpassende Dinge,
> weil er damit dem Beschenkten die Freude des
> umtausches gibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Februar 2011)

Gustave Adolfo Bequer, spanischer Autor (1836 - 1870)


> ...
> Inschrift am Eingang einer Irrenanstalt:
> Nicht alle, die sich hier befinden, sind es,
> noch befinden sich alle hier, die es sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2011)

Charles M. Schwab, amerikanischer Industrieller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Es ist bei keinem von uns eine Begrenzung der persönlichen Entwicklung denkbar.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2011)

Charles M. Schwab, amerikanischer Industrieller (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Führen sie das Leben so, dass jeder Ihnen wohlgesonnen und freundlich begenet
> und Sie werden erstaunt sein, was für ein glückliches Leben Sie führen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Februar 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph (1788 - 1860)


> ...
> Der eigentümliche Fehler der Deutschen ist, dass sie, was vor ihren Füßen liegt, in den Wolken suchen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Februar 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph (1788 - 1860)


> ...
> Bescheidenheit bei mittelmäßigen Fähigkeiten ist blosse Ehrlichkeit.
> Bei großen Talenten ist sie Heuchelei.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Februar 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph (1788 - 1860)


> ...
> Es gibt Leute, die zahlen für Geld jeden Preis.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Februar 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph (1788 - 1860)


> ...
> Eine falsche Ansicht zu widerrufen erfordert mehr Charakter, als sie zu verteidigen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Februar 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph (1788 - 1860)


> ...
> Die ersten vierzig Jahre des Lebens liefern den Text, die nächsten dreißig Jahre den Kommentar.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Februar 2011)

Samuel Pepys, englischer Stattssekretär (1633 - 1703)


> ...
> Fleißig bis in die Nacht, freue ich mich selbst darüber, was für eine Menge Arbeit erledigt werden kann, wenn man dabei bleibt.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Februar 2011)

Samuel Pepys, englischer Stattssekretär (1633 - 1703)


> ...
> Seltsam anzusehen, wie ein gutes Essen und ein Fest jeden wieder versöhnen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 Februar 2011)

Samuel Pepys, englischer Stattssekretär (1633 - 1703)


> ...
> Die meisten Männer, die auf der Welt vorwärtskommen, vergessen das Vergnügen während der Zeit, in der sie ihr Vermögen erarbeiten.
> Sie warten, bis sie es geschafft haben und dann ist es für sie zu spät, sich daran zu erfreuen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (24 Februar 2011)

Steve Jobs, CEO von Apple (*1955)


> ...
> Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass der Lärm fremder Meinungen Ihre eigene innere Stimme übertönt.
> Und vor allem haben Sie Mut, Ihrem Herzen und Ihrer Intuition zu folgen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 Februar 2011)

Karl May, ceutscher Schriftsteller (1842 - 1912)


> ...
> Jeder Mensch will glücklich werden, das ist falsch.
> Jeder Mensch soll glücklich machen, das ist richtig.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

Lawrence Durrell, indischer Schriftsteller (1912 - 1990)


> ...
> Unter Politik verstehen manche Leute die Kunst, Brände zu löschen, die sie selbst gelegt haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

Lawrence Durrell, indischer Schriftsteller (1912 - 1990)


> ...
> Das Glück beruht oft nur auf dem Entschluss, glücklich zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

Linus Pauling, amerikanischer Chemiker (1901 - 1994)


> ...
> Wenn der Mensch so viel Vernunft hätte wie Verstand, wäre alles viel einfacher.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

Linus Pauling, amerikanischer Chemiker (1901 - 1994)


> ...
> Der beste Weg eine gute Idee zu bekommen, ist es, viele zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

Linus Pauling, amerikanischer Chemiker (1901 - 1994)


> ...
> Man muss nicht mehr Ideen haben als andere, sondern auch die Fähigkeit besitzen, zu entscheiden, welche dieser Ideen gut sind.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 März 2011)

Theodor Seuss Geisel, amerikanischer Autor (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Weine nicht weil es vorbei ist, lächle weil es passiert ist.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 März 2011)

Theodor Seuss Geisel, amerikanischer Autor (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Manchmal sind die Fragen kompliziert und die Antworten simpel.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (2 März 2011)

Theodor Seuss Geisel, amerikanischer Autor (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Sei, wer du bist und sag, was du fühlst!
> Denn die, die das stört, zählen nicht
> und die, die zählen, stört es nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2011)

Gino Cervi, italienischer Filmschauspieler ( 1901 - 1974 )


> ...
> Wer es der Jugend zu leicht macht,
> macht es ihr schwer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2011)

Tom Wolfe, amerikanischer Schauspieler ( *1931 )


> ...
> Kunst ist wahrer als die Wirklichkeit,
> wirklicher als die Wahrheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2011)

Linus Pauling, amerikanischer Chemiker ( 1901 - 1994 )


> ...
> Die Befriedigung der eigenen Neugier ist eine der
> größten Quellen von Glück im Leben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2011)

Heinz Hilpert, deutscher Thearterregisseur ( 1890 - 1967 )

```
...
Was die Menschen trennt, sind weniger die unterschielichen 
Auffassungen als die gleichen Ambitionen.
...
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

Leonardo da Vinci, itallienischer Künstler, Ingenieur und Naturphilosoph ( 1452 -1519 )


> ...
> Jede kleine Ehrlichkeit ist besser als eine große Lüge.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

Michail Gorbatschow, russicher Politiker ( *1931 )


> ...
> Es gibt keine einfachen Lössungen für sehr komplizierte Probleme.
> Man muss den Faden geduldig entwirren, damit er nicht reißt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

Clark Accord, surinamischer Schriftsteller ( *1960 )


> ...
> Respekt bekommst du nicht umsonst;
> du musst ihn dir erzwingen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Vernon Law, amerikanischer Baseballspieler (*1930)


> ...
> Du bist sofort die Hälfte deiner Probleme los, wenn du den Leuten nicht länger erlaubst, dass sie dir sagen, was du willst.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Lisz Hirn, österreichische Philosophin (*1984)


> ...
> Durchzuhalten ist die Kunst, die man erlernen muss, um zu siegen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Lisz Hirn, österreichische Philosophin (*1984)


> ...
> Es ist lohnender, das Risiko eines Fehlschlags einzugehen, als gar nichts zu tun.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Lisz Hirn, österreichische Philosophin (*1984)


> ...
> Für denjenigen, der will, gibt es keine Grenzen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Lisz Hirn, österreichische Philosophin (*1984)


> ...
> Noch schöner als Visionen zu haben ist, sie zu verwirklichen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Eine wirklich gute Idee erkennt man daran, dass ihre Verwirklichung von vorneherein ausgeschlossen erschien.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Die reinste Form des Wahnsinns ist es, alles beim Alten zu lassen und gleichzeitig zu hoffen, dass sich etwas ändert.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Das, wobei unsere Berechnungen versagen, nennen wir Zufall.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Wer noch nie einen Fehler gemacht hat, hat sich noch nie an etwas Neuem versucht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Mache Dinge so einfach wie möglich - aber nicht einfacher.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Holzhacken ist deshalb so beliebt, weil man bei dieser Tätigkeit sofort den Erfolg sieht.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Es ist schwieriger, eine vorgefasste Meinung zu zertrümmern als ein Atom.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Wenn eine Idee nicht zuerst absurd erscheint, taugt sie nichts.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker (1879 - 1955)


> ...
> Genies beherrschen das Chaos, nur Dumme halten Ordnung.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

unbekannt, gerade gefunden...



> ...
> Mit Kindern vergehen die Jahre wie im Fluge, doch Augenblicke werden zu Ewigkeiten
> ...


----------



## marlob (14 März 2011)

passend zum aktuellen Thema

von Gerhard Uhlenbruck (*1929), dt. Aphoristiker



> „Erst haben die Menschen das Atom gespalten, jetzt spaltet das Atom die Menschen.“


----------



## marlob (14 März 2011)

von Peter Kafka (* 29. Juni 1933 in Berlin; † 23. Dezember 2000) deutscher Physiker


> Ich habe nichts gegen Kernenergie, wenn sie von der Sonne kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Walter Jens, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1923 )


> ...
> Die entschiedenen Veränderer der Welt sind
> immer gegen den Strom geschwommen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Marcus Tullius Cicero, Schriftsteller ( 106v.Chr. - 43v.Chr. )


> ...
> Jeder Mensch kann irren,
> aber Dummköpfe verharren im Irrtum.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Albert Einstein, Physiker ( 1879 - 1955 )


> ...
> Die moralische Qualitäten der führenden Persönlichkeiten sind
> vielleicht von noch größerer Bedeutung als rein intelektuelle Leistungen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (15 März 2011)

Paul Heyse, deutscher Schriftsteller (1830 - 1914)


> ...
> Fordere kein lautes Anerkennen! Könne was und man wird dich kennen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 März 2011)

Silvio Gesell, Kaufmann (1862 - 1930)


> ...
> Der Streit beginnt immer dort, wo das Wissen aufhört.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2011)

Jerry Lewis, amerikanischer Schauspieler und Komiker ( *1923 )


> ...
> Festredner sind Menschen, die im Schlaf anderer Leute reden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2011)

Karl Gutzkow, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1811 - 1878 )


> ...
> Die meisten Fehler erkennen und legen wir erst dann ab,
> wenn wir sie an anderen endeckt haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2011)

Kay Fischer, deutsche Schauspielerin ( *1934 )


> ...
> Manche Männer sind wie Teppiche: Wenn man etwas
> von ihnen aufrollt, sehen sie plötzlich betreten aus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2011)

Andre Heller, österreichischer Aktionskünstler (*1947)


> ...
> Warum immer gleich sachlich werden, wenn es auch persönlich geht?
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2011)

Andre Heller, österreichischer Aktionskünstler (*1947)


> ...
> Wenn Lügen wirklich kurze Beine hätten, gäbe es in Österreich ausschliesslich Liliputaner.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2011)

Andre Heller, österreichischer Aktionskünstler (*1947)


> ...
> Es gibt kein Gelingen, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Formen des Scheiterns.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (23 März 2011)

Erich Fromm, deutscher Psychoanalytiker (1900 - 1980)


> ...
> Zwanghaftes Arbeiten würde die Menschen ebenso verrückt machen wie absolutes Nichtstun.
> Erst durch die Kombination beider Komponenten wird das Leben erträglich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2011)

Christian Friedrich Daniel Schubart, deutscher Dichter und Komponist (1739 - 1791)


> ...
> Setz deinen Wünschen nur ein Ziel.
> Wer viel begehrt, dem mangelt viel.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (26 März 2011)

unbekannte Quelle 



> ...
> Das Leben ist eine gefahrengeneigte Veranstaltung
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 März 2011)

Viktor Emil Frankl, österreichischer Neurologe (1905 - 1997)





> ...
> Ein Ziel zu haben ist die größte Triebkraft im Leben eines Menschen.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 März 2011)

Maxim Gorki, russischer Schriftsteller (1868 - 1936)


> ...
> Nicht im Kopf, sondern im Herzen liegt der Anfang.
> ...


----------



## winnman (28 März 2011)

Ludwig Börne



> Hätte die Natur so viele Gesetze, als der Staat, Gott selbst könnte sie nicht regieren


----------



## Cerberus (29 März 2011)

Wilhelm Liebknecht, Mitbegründer der SPD (1826 - 1900)


> ...
> Wenn du Lust hast, jemanden vor den Kopf zu stoßen,
> suche dir für den Zeitvertreib nicht gerade deine Freunde aus.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (29 März 2011)

Wilhelm Liebknecht, Mitbegründer der SPD (1826 - 1900)


> ...
> Geistige Fähigkeiten verkümmern wie Muskeln, wenn sie nicht geübt werden.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2011)

Vincent Willem van Gogh, Maler (1853 - 1890)


> ...
> Was wäre das Leben, hätten wir nicht den Mut, etwas zu riskieren?
> ...


----------



## Tommi (30 März 2011)

...ein alter Bekannter von mir, Projektleiter a.D.



> Das ist eine Bananenmaschine, die reift beim Kunden...


----------



## Cerberus (31 März 2011)

Rene Descartes (1596 - 1650)


> ...
> Ich denke, also bin ich.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (31 März 2011)

Rene Descartes (1596 - 1650)


> ...
> Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand.
> Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, dass er genug davon hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2011)

Siegfried Lenz, deutscher Schriftsteller ( *1926 )


> ...
> Überzeugung sind Krankheiten, die durch Begeisterung übertragen werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2011)

Robert Lee Frost, amerikanischer Lyriker ( 1875 - 1963 )


> ...
> Toleranz ist das unbehagliche Gefühl, der andere
> könnte am Ende vielleicht doch Recht haben.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2011)

Theodor Fontane ( 1819-1898 )



> ...
> Manche Hähne meinen, daß die Sonne ihretwegen aufgeht
> ...


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2011)

heute auf einem Bildschirm in der U-Bahn


> ...
> Geld macht nicht glücklich, aber es ist besser im Taxi zu weinen,
> als in der Straßenbahn
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 April 2011)

Martin Kessel, deutscher Schriftsteller (1901 - 1990)


> ...
> Bei Erfindungen ist der Erste der Dumme,
> den Ruhm kassiert der Zweite
> und das Geschäft macht der Dritte.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 April 2011)

Martin Kessel, deutscher Schriftsteller (1901 - 1990)


> ...
> Man glaubt für gewöhnlich, es gebe keine Steigerungsform von tot.
> Diese gibt's aber doch: ausgestorben.
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 April 2011)

Martin Kessel, deutscher Schriftsteller (1901 - 1990)


> ...
> Es gibt Besserwisser, die niemals begreifen,
> dass man recht haben kann und trotzdem ein Idiot ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2011)

Bernd Beckensträter, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1941 - 2008 )


> ...
> Die Abgeordneten glauben ihre Pflicht schon dann
> erfüllt zu haben, wenn sie sich gewählt ausdrücken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2011)

*Na dann guten Hunger*

Bernd Stelter, Comedy-Star und Karnevalist ( *1961 )


> ...
> Eine Ehe ist wie ein Restaurantbesuch:
> Man denkt immer, man hat das Beste gewählt,
> bis man sieht, was der Nachbar bekommt.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (23 April 2011)

*Grillweisheiten*

mein Kumpel Dieter (*1939)



> ...
> wer ander'n eine Bratwurst brät,
> der braucht ein Bratwurstbratgerät
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2011)

Henry de Montherlant, französischer Schriftstelker ( 1896 - 1972 )


> ...
> Das Vertrauen junger Menschen erwirbt man am
> sichersten dadurch, dass man nicht ihr Vater ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2011)

Julius Cäsar, Staatsmann ( 100 - 40 v.Chr. )


> ...
> Die Menschen glauben fest an das, was sie wünschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2011)

Oscar Wilde, irischer Schriftsteller ( 1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Die Erfahrung hat keinerlei ethischen Wert.
> Sie ist nur ein Name, den Menschen Irrtühmer verleihen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

Jean Paul, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1763 - 1825 )


> ...
> Wer sich keine moralische Stärke zutraut,
> büßt sie am Ende wirklich ein.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (4 Mai 2011)

damit der Fred nicht untergeht:



> ...
> ein schlechter Elektriker ist immer noch ein guter Schlosser
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

Oliver Hassenkamp, deutscher Dichter ( 1921 - 1988 )


> ...
> Stress ist ein Bazillus, der von Unsicheren in leitenden
> Stellungen auf die Mitarbeiter übertragen wird.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2011)

Robert Stolz, Musiker ( 1880 - 1975 )


> ...
> Wer sich eine Minute lang ärgert,
> sollte bedenken das er dadurch 60
> Sekunden Fröhlichkeit verliert.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (17 Mai 2011)

Poesiealbum einer Nachbarstochter



> ...
> Gott gibt die Nüsse, aber er knackt sie nicht auf
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2011)

Karl Lehmann, deutscher Kardinal ( *1936 )


> ...
> Ohne die Einkehr zur Stille regiert das endlose Geschwätz.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2011)

Georg Berard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker und Satiriker ( 1856 - 1950 )


> ...
> Krieg ist ein Zustand, bei dem Menschen aufeinander schießen,
> die sich nicht kennen, auf Befehl von Menschen, die sich wohl
> kennen, aber nicht aufeinander schießen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

vor Jahren, auf einem Seminar...



> ...
> Halte Dich fern vom lausigen Maschinenbau
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2011)

Peter Zadek, deutscher Regisseur ( 1926 - 2009 )


> ...
> Der Kapitalismus ist eine kriminelle Vereinigung,
> von der wir alle ziemlich profitieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2011)

Gautama Siddhartha, Begründer des Buddismus ( 563 - 483 v.Chr. )


> ...
> Wenn du ein Problemm hast, versuche es zu lösen.
> Kannst du es nicht lösen, dann mach kein Problemm daraus.
> ...


----------



## Paule (22 Mai 2011)

Unbekannt!


> ...
> Sommer ist die Zeit, in der es zu heiss ist, um das zu tun, für das es im Winter zu kalt war.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2011)

Sir Laurence Oliver, englischer Schauspieler ( 1907 - 1989 )


> ...
> Frauen sagen selten bewusst die Unwahrheit.
> Aber sie geben der Wahrheit gern mal ein bisschen Make-up.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2011)

Max Planck, deutscher Physiker ( 1858 - 1947 )


> ...
> Für den gläubigen Menschen steht Gott am Anfang,
> für den Wissenschaftler am Ende aller seiner Überlegungen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

Orson Welles, US-Regisseur ( 1915 - 1985 )


> ...
> Viele Menschen sind gut erzogen, um nicht mit vollem Mund zu
> sprechen, aber sie haben keine Bedenken, es mit leeren Kopf zu tun.
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (26 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Orson Welles, US-Regisseur ( 1915 - 1985 )
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



das hat Cerberus am 06.05.2010 um 09:14 auch schon gepostet ... dachte, ihr sprecht euch ab


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das hat Cerberus am 06.05.2010 um 09:14 auch schon gepostet ... dachte, ihr sprecht euch ab



Neh nicht immer, aber ist schon ein Jahr her, kann man gerne mal auffrischen,
der ist nämlich echt gut :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

Doris Dörrie, deutsche Regiesseurin ( 26.05.1955 )


> ...
> Frauen wollen keine Lösungen ihrer Probleme vorgeschlagen
> bekommen, sie wollen über das Problemm reden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

Hans Kammerlander, Extrembergsteiger ( *1956 )


> ...
> Wenn du es nicht versuchst, wirst du nie wissen, ob du es kannst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2011)

John Osborne, englischer Dramatiker ( 1929 - 1994 )


> ...
> Der Computer ist die logische Weiterendwicklung des Menschen: 'Intelligenz ohne Moral'.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Bob Hope, amerikanischer Schauspieler (1903-2003)



> ...
> Einer Frau ihren Herzenswunsch ausreden zu wollen, gleicht dem Versuch, den Niagarafall mit bloßen Händen zu stoppen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Bob Hope, amerikanischer Schauspieler (1903-2003)


> ...
> Du merkst, daß Du älter wirst, wenn die Geburtstagskerzen mehr
> kosten als der Kuchen
> ...


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Theodor Fontane ( 1819-1898 )


> ...
> An einem Sommermorgen, da nimm den Wanderstab. Es fallen deine Sorgen wie Nebel von dir ab.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2011)

Lea Goldberg, jüdische Lyrikerin ( 1911 - 1970 )


> ...
> Diplomatie ist die Kunst, garstige Dinge auf die netteste Weise zu tun oder zu sagen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

Welt Whitemann, amerikanischer Lyriker ( 1819 - 1892 )


> ...
> Klarheit ist der Ruhm des Ausdrucks.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2011)

Carl von Clausewitz, preußischer General ( 1780-1831 )


> ...
> Ohne Mut und Entschlossenheit kann man in Großen Dingen
> nie etwas tun, denn Gefahren gibt es überall.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2011)

Marquis de Sade, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1740-1814 )


> ...
> Das tiefste Glück des Menschen liegt in seiner Einbildungskraft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2011)

Peter E. Schumacher, deutscher Puplizist ( * 9. Juni 1941 )


> ...
> Der Gesunde Menschenverstand ist das größte Hindernis für Träumer.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (12 Juni 2011)

Dr. Ernst Werner, Gymnasialschulleiter in Lemgo ( 1907-1986 )



> ...
> Habe Mut, dich deines Verstandes zu bedienen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2011)

Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph ( 1788 - 1860 )


> ...
> Für eine gelungene Rede gebrauche gewöhnliche Worte und sage ungewöhnliche Dinge.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juni 2011)

Aurelius Augustinus, Kirchenlehrer, christlicher Theologe und Philosoph ( 354 - 430 )


> ...
> Wer die Geduld verliert, verliert die Kraft.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

auf einem Arbeitsschutzseminar gehört...



> ...
> Erledige problematische Dinge sofort, sonst erledigen sie Dich.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Goethe ( 1749-1832 )



> ...
> Das Leben ist zu kurz, um schlechten Wein zu trinken
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2011)

Fernando Pessoa, portugiesischer Schriftsteller ( 1888 - 1935 )


> ...
> Das große Los des Lebens fällt nur denen zu, die auf gut Glück kaufen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2011)

Vincent Willem van Gogh, Maler ( 1853 - 1890 )


> ...
> Mancher hat ein großes Feuer un seiner Seele,
> und niemand kommt, um sich daran zu wärmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

Gorck Fock; deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1880 - 1916 )


> ...
> Du kannst Dein Leben nicht verlängern und nicht
> verbreitern. Aber Du kannst es vertiefen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2011)

Heinrich Heine, Dichter und Journalist ( 1797 - 1856 )

```
...
Dort, wo man Bücher verbrennt, verbrennt man am Ende auch Menschen. 
...
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2011)

Kurt Tucholsky, Schriftsteller ( 1890 - 1935 )


> ...
> Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, das man sich dumm stellen kann.
> Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Anne M. Lindbergh, US- Schriftstellerin ( 1906 - 2001 )


> ...
> Mann kann nie mit Dankbarkeit bezahlen. Wir bezahlen mit Taten anderswo im Leben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2011)

William Shakespeare, englischer Dramatiker ( 1564 - 1616 )


> ...
> Wenn mich das Alter auch nicht schützt vor Torheit, doch wohl vor kindisch sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2011)

Reinhard Mohn, deutscher Verleger ( 1921 - 2009 )


> ...
> Ein Unternehmer ist kein Unternehmer, sondern ein Verwalter,
> wenn er nicht den Mut hat, Fehler zu mache.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2011)

Ludwig Bölkow, Ingenieur und Luftfahrtpionier ( 1912 - 2003 )


> ...
> Ein Unternehmer ist kein Zustand sondern ein Prozess.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2011)

*von meiner Kollegin...*

(Philip Rosenthal, 1916-2001, dt. Unternehmer) 



> ...
> Die drei Säulen des Erfolges sind:
> etwas Sein, etwas Schein und sehr viel Schwein.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2011)

Grace Kelly (1929-1982) amerikanische Schauspielerin und Fürstin von Monaco (the one and only...)



> ...
> Kein Diktator kann so vielen Menschen seinen Willen aufzwingen
> wie ein Modeschöpfer
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2011)

Friedrich Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph ( 1844 - 1900 )


> ...
> Zur Humanität eines Meisters gehört,
> seine Schüler vor sich zu warnen.
> ...


----------



## IBFS (15 Juli 2011)

Selbst-Zitat vom 15.07.2011:


> Wenn  dann in - hoffentlich erst 50 Jahren - die Lebenslichter ausgehen,
> wird  man das innerhalb von 5 Minuten wissen, weil bis dahin garantiert
> alle  Hirnströme und Pulsschläge von allen Europäern live ins Netz (ob es
> da  noch Facebook gibt?) gespielt werden. Mit dem Lebenslicht versiegt
> dann auch  die Binärspur des Individuums.


(...es gibt Momente der Eingebung....)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 August 2011)

> Es gibt traditionelle "Feindschaften":
> Hund <-> Katze
> Mann <-> Frau
> Elektriker <-> Mechaniker



Zitat von "Blockmove" hier im Forum am 13.08.2011


----------



## Tommi (21 August 2011)

soeben gefunden...



> ...
> Kein Breitengrad, der nicht dächte, er wäre Äquator geworden, wenn alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen wäre. (Mark Twain)
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2011)

Václav Richter, tschechischer Archäologe ( 1900 - 1970 )


> ...
> Von allen Teilen des menschlichen Körpers,
> hat am meisten Unheil die Zunge angerichtet.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2011)

Marguerite Gräfin von Blessington, irische Schriftstellerin ( 1789 - 1849 )


> ...
> Seines Fleißes darf sich jeder rühmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2011)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Schrifsteller ( 1916 - 1990 )


> ...
> Wer sich zu viele Freunde machen möchte, hat schließlich nur noch Bekannte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2011)

Andrew S. Grove, US-Computerunternehmer ( *1936 )


> ...
> Karriere ist konstantes Lernen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2011)

Albert Einstein, Physiker ( 1879 - 1955 )


> ...
> Eine innerlich freien und gewissenhaften Menschen kann man zwar vernichten,
> aber nicht zum Sklaven oder zum blinden Werkzeug machen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2011)

John Cage, US-Komponist ( 1912 - 1992 )


> ...
> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich Menschen vor
> neuen Ideen fürchten. Mir machen die alten Angst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

Julie Green, US-Schrifsteller ( 1900 - 1998 )


> ...
> Ich will, dass heute der erste Tag eines neuen Lebens ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

Karin Heinrich, deutsche Schriftstellerin ( *1941 )


> ...
> Die Frohnatur verschenkt ihr Lächeln, aber es wächst ihr immer wieder nach.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Ingrid Matthäus-Maier, deutsche SPD-Politikerin ( *1945 )


> ...
> Wenn einem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht,
> darf man den Kopf nicht hängen lassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1831 - 1910 )


> ...
> Es kommt wie's kommen muss - das ist die Ausrede aller Faulpelze!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

Honorė de Balzac, Schriftsteller ( 1799 - 1850 )


> ...
> Die Gleichgültigkeit ist wie das Eis an den Polen: Sie tötet alles.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

Werner von Braun, Raketenkonstrukteur ( 1912 - 1977 )


> ...
> Bei der Eroberung des Weltraums sind zwei Probleme zu lösen:
> die Schwerkraft und der Papierkrieg. Mit der Schwerkraft, wären
> wir fertig geworden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2011)

Miroslaw Holub, tschechischer  Lyriker ( 1923 - 1998 ) 


> ...
> Genialität ist die Eigenschaft, die alle Schwierigkeiten meistert.
> ...


----------



## IBFS (15 September 2011)

Benjamin Franklin, 17.01.1706 – 17.04.1790



> ...
> Wer der Meinung ist, dass man für Geld alles haben kann, gerät
> leicht in den Verdacht, dass er für Geld alles zu tun bereit ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2011)

Erwin Strittmatter, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1912 - 1994 )


> ...
> Der Sinn meines Lebens scheint mir darin zu bestehen,
> hinter den Sinn meines Lebens zu kommen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2011)

Oskar Lafontaine, linke-Politiker ( *1943 )


> ...
> Die Leute verwechseln häufig Wohlstand mit Wohlbefinden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2011)

Matthias Claudius, Dichter und Journalist ( 1740 - 1815 )


> ...
> Beurteile einen Menschen lieber nach seinen
> Handlungen als nach seinen Worten; denn
> viele handeln schlecht und sprechen vortrefflich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Peter Horton, Liedermacher und Schriftsteller ( *1941 )


> ...
> Es gibt leider viel zu viele, die es statt mit Dynamik mit Hektik versuchen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2011)

Robert Bosch, deutscher Unternehmer ( 1861 - 1942 )


> ...
> Gute Arbeit kann man nur dann leisten, wenn man
> sich total mit seiner Idee und deren Umsetzung identifiziert.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2011)

Sophia Loren, italienischeSchauspielerin ( *1934 )


> ...
> Charme ist der unsichtbare Teil der Schönheit,
> ohne den niemand wirklich schön sein kann.
> ...


----------



## winnman (22 September 2011)

Zitat:

```
73, Uwe
DL-QRP-AG #03073
 
[I][B]Warnings[/B] sind die [COLOR=#ffffff][COLOR=#cccccc]weiss[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=#ff0000]roten[/COLOR] Absperrbänder vor einer Baugrube. [/I]
[I]Bei einem [B]Error[/B] liegt man schon drin.[/I]
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2011)

David Coverdale, amerikanischer Rockmusiker


> ...
> Spreize deine Flügel und du wirst sehen:
> Das Schicksal wird unter deiner Kontrolle stehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2011)

Viscount Bolingbroke, englischer Politiker ( 1678 - 1751 )


> ...
> Freiheit ist für die Gesellschaft, was die Gesundheit für den einzelnen ist.
> ...


----------



## Lebenslang (25 September 2011)

Frei nach einer Bardame die ich in den USA auf einer Montage kennen lernen durfte:

How older you are, how younger they look.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2011)

Alessandro Pertini, italienischer Politiker ( 1896 - 1990 )


> ...
> Reden sind immer schädlich. Vor dem Essen verderben
> sie den Appetit, nach dem Essen die Verdauung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2011)

Anita Ekkberg, schwedische Schauspielerin ( *1931 )


> ...
> Das wichtigste für eine Gute Ehe ist, dass man harmonisch zu streiten lernt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2011)

Henri Amiel, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( 1821 - 1881 )


> ...
> Clevernes ist überall nützlich, aber nirgends ausreichend.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2011)

Jeremias Gotthelf, Schweizer Schriftsteller ( 1797 - 1854 )


> ...
> Freude und Angst sind Vergrößerungsgläser.
> ...


----------



## david.ka (6 Oktober 2011)

Homer J. Simpson


> Warum passieren mir immer Dinge , die sonst nur dämlichen Menschen passieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2011)

Václav Havel, tschechischer Politiker und Schriftsteller ( *1936 )


> ...
> Hoffnung ist nicht die Überzeugung, dass etwas gut ausgeht,
> sondern die Gewissheit, dass etwas Sinn hat, egal wie es ausgeht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2011)

Jacob Needleman, amerikanischer Philosoph ( *1934 )


> ...
> Die Persönliche Entwicklung erfordert es, geistig offen zu sein.
> Aber nicht so offen, dass das Gehirn herausfällt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2011)

Dirk Dautzenberg, deutscher Schauspieler ( 1921 - 2009 )


> ...
> Einen Menschen erkennt man daran, wie er sich
> benimmt, wenn er sich nicht benehmen muss.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2011)

Jesse Jackson, US-Bürgerrechtler ( *1941 )


> ...
> Sieh niemals auf jemanden herab, es sei denn, du willst ihm aufhelfen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2011)

Wilhelm Röpke, deutscher Wirtschaftswiisenschaftler ( 1899 - 1966 )


> ...
> Unser Wirtschaftssystem ist ein Gebilde von höchster uns
> subtilster Differenziertheit bei grundsätzlicher Anarchie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2011)

Marilyn Monroe, Schauspielerin ( 1926 - 1962 )


> ...
> Karriere ist etwas Herrliches, aber man kann
> sich nicht in einer kalten Nacht an ihr wärmen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2011)

Thomas Romanus Bökelmann, deutscher Aphoristiker ( *1971 )


> ...
> Stille Momente sind der Segen des Alltags.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2011)

Yves Montand, französischer Schauspieler ( 1921 - 1991 )


> ...
> In der Politik ist es wie im täglichen Leben: Mann kann eine Krankheit
> nicht dadurch heilen, dass man das Fieberthermometer versteckt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

William Edwards Deming, US-Physiker ( 1900 - 1983 )


> ...
> Beseitige Leistungsvorgaben, die Quoten, Standards
> und Ziele für den Mitarbeiter festlegen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

Hoimar von Ditfurt, deutscher Wissenschaftler ( 1921 - 1989 )


> ...
> Ich bin ziemlich fest davon überzeugt, dass die Computerintelligenz
> die menschliche Intelligenz hinter sich lassen wird.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Hätte Gott mich anders gewollt, hätte er mich anders gemacht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2011)

Wilhelm Busch, deutscher Schriftsteller und Karikaturist ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Die Summe unseres Leben sind die Stunden, in denen Eier liebten.
> ...


----------



## M-Ott (20 Oktober 2011)

Tolle Korrekturfunktion! *ROFL*
Es muss natürlich heißen:

Wilhelm Busch, deutscher Schriftsteller und Karikaturist ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Die Summe unseres Leben sind die Stunden, in denen wir liebten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2011)

das sehe ich jetzt erst *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2011)

Ostfried Preußler, deutscher Kinderbuchautor ( *1923 )


> ...
> Wenn man für Kinder schreibt, müssen die Formulierungen präzise und knapp sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2011)

Sir Georg Solti, britischer Dirigent ( 1912 - 1997 )


> ...
> Wenn man sich berufen fühlt und etwas wirklich will, ist es nie zu spät.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2011)

Noėl Coward, englischer Schauspieler ( 1899 - 1973 )


> ...
> Nichtstun macht nur dann wirklich Spaß, wenn man eigentlich viel zu tun hätte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2011)

Ulrich Plenzdorf, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1934 - 2007 )


> ...
> Es kommt nicht so darauf an, das man etwas kann,
> man muss es draufhaben, so zu tun.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (25 Oktober 2011)

Aus Arabien



> ...
> Wer ruhig leben will, darf nicht sagen, was er weiß,
> und nicht glauben, was er hört
> ...


----------



## Tommi (25 Oktober 2011)

Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, 1864-1901, franz. Maler



> ...
> Die Ehe ist eine lange Mahlzeit, die mit dem Dessert beginnt
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2011)

Pablo Picasso, spanischer Maler und Bildhauer ( 1891 - 1973 )


> ...
> Die meiste Zeit wird damit vergeudet,
> festzuhalten, was man längst verloren hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2011)

Plutarch, griechischer Philosoph ( 45 - 125 )


> ...
> Der Geist ist nicht wie ein Gefäß, das gefüllt werden soll,
> sondern wie Holz, das lediglich endzündet werden will.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2011)

Loriot, deutscher Humorist ( 1923 - 2011 )


> ...
> Der beste Platz für Politiker ist das Wahlplakat. Dort
> ist er tragbar, geräuschlos und leicht zu entfernen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2011)

Magaret Mitchell, amerikanische Schriftstellerin ( 1900 - 1949 )


> ...
> Das Schönste im Leben ist der Wunsch, das Nächstschönste die Erfüllung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2011)

Big Ziglar, amerikanischer Motivationstrainer ( *1926 )


> ...
> Du musst nicht großartig sein, um etwas zu beginnen - aber
> du musst etwas beginnen, um großartig zu sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2011)

Henry van Dyke, amerikanischer Geistlicher ( 1852 - 1933 )


> ...
> Nutze die Talente, die du hast.
> Die Wälder wären sehr still, wenn nur
> die begabten Vögel singen würden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2011)

Björn Engholm, SPD Politiker ( *1939 )


> ...
> In einer Welt, die sich ständig verändert, muss auch Schule wandelbar sein,
> und sie muss den Schüler helfen, selbst wandelbar zu sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2011)

Curt Goetz, deutscher Schauspieler ( 1888 - 1960 )


> ...
> Das Denken ist zwar allen erlaubt, bleibt aber vielen erspart.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2011)

Konra Adenauer, früherer Bundeskanzler ( 1876 - 1967 )


> ...
> Alle menschlichen Organe werden irgendwann müde, nur die Zunge nicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2011)

Anton Graff, Schweizer Maler ( 1736 - 1813 )


> ...
> Gebildet ist, wer Parallelen sieht, wo andere völlig neues erblicken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2011)

Otto von Harbsburg, Sohn des letzten österreichischen Kaisers, Politiker ( 1912 - 2011 )


> ...
> Die Deutschen sind Opfer ihres eigenen Pessimismus.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2011)

Sir Harold Nicolson, britischer Diplomat und Politiker ( 1886 - 1968 )


> ...
> Das Geheimnis einer glücklichen Ehe besteht darin,
> Katastrophen als Zwischenfälle und Zwischenfälle nicht
> als Katastrophen zu behandeln.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2011)

Kent Nagano, amerikanischer Dirigent ( *1951 )


> ...
> Unser Leben besteht aus Recherche, studieren, nachdenken, analysieren
> von abstrakten Dingen wie Klängen. Das macht man in der Isolation.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2011)

August Bier, deutscher Chirurg ( 1861 - 1949 )


> ...
> Jedes Ding lässt sich von drei Seiten betrachten, von einer
> wirtschaftlichen, einer juristischen und einer vernünftigen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

Walter Ludin, schweizer Schriftsteller ( *1945 )


> ...
> Der Dialog mit Andersdenkenden ist oft schwierig,
> mit Nichtdenkenden ist er stets unmöglich.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

Gilbert Keith Chesterton, Schriftsteller ( 1874 - 1936 )


> ...
> Ein großer Klassiker ist ein Mann, den man loben kann, ohne ihn gelesen zu haben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2011)

JohnTemleton, amerikanischer Unternehmer ( 1912 - 2008 )


> ...
> Kaufen wenn andere mutlos verkaufen,
> wenn andere gierig kaufen, verlangt
> äußerste Stärke und bringt die größte Belohnung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2011)

Tommi Ungerer, französischer Karikaturist ( *1931 )


> ...
> Jede Übertreibung ruft als Reaktion Spott hervor.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2011)

Mark Twain, amerikanischer Schriftsteller ( 1835 - 1910 )


> ...
> Das menschliche Gehirn ist eine großartige Sache:
> es funktioniert vom Augenblick der Geburt an -
> bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo man aufsteht, eine Rede
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2011)

Wolfgang Neuss, deutscher Kabarettist und Schauspieler ( 1923 - 1989 )


> ...
> Es genügt nicht, keine Meinung zu haben. Mann muss auch unfähig sein, sie auszudrücken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2011)

Wolfgang Neuss, deutscher Kabarettist und Schauspieler ( 1923 - 1989 )


> ...
> Es genügt nicht, keine Meinung zu haben. Mann muss auch unfähig sein, sie auszudrücken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2011)

Joan Didion, US-Schriftstellerin ( *1934 )


> ...
> Leid kommt, wenn es eintrifft, in nicht dem gleich, was wir erwarten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2011)

Rebecca Harms, Grünen Politikerin ( *1956 )


> ...
> Man kann nicht alle Probleme mit Europa besser lösen,
> aber wir leben im friedlichsten, sichersten und stabilsten
> Kontinent, den man sich vorstellen kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2011)

David Carradine, US-Schauspieler ( 1936 - 2009 )


> ...
> Wenn du kein Dichter sein kannst, sei das Gedicht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, Literat und Physiker ( 1742 - 1799 )


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird.
> Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2011)

Madame de Stael, französische Schriftstellerin ( 1766 - 1817 )


> ...
> Es gehört viel Kraft dazu, Gefühle zu zeigen,
> die in Lächerliche gezogen werden können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2011)

Friedrich Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph ( 1844 - 1900 )


> ...
> Die Weisheit zieht auch der Erkenntnis Grenzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Maria von Ebner-Eschenbach, österreichische Schriftstellerin ( 1830 -1916 )


> ...
> Wenn es einen Glauben gibt, der Berge versetzen kann,
> so ist es der Glaube an die eigene Kraft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2011)

Daphne du Maurier, englische Schriftstellerin ( 1907 - 1989 )


> ...
> Ein freundliches Wort kostet nichts und ist doch das schönste Geschenk.
> ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2011)

Ludwig Hölty, deutscher Lyriker ( 1748 - 1776 )


> ...
> Oh, wunderschön ist Gottes Erde, und wert darauf vergnügt zu sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2011)

Gerald Cavendish, englischer Großherzog ( *1951 )


> ...
> Wichtig ist, was man auf der Welt tut , nicht was passiert, wenn man sie verlässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2011)

Friedrich Dürmatt, Schweizer Dramatiker ( 1921 - 1990 )


> ...
> Das Rationale am Menschen sind seine Einsichten,
> das Irrationale, das er nicht danach handelt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2011)

Georges e Clemmenceau, Journalist ( 1841 - 1929 )


> ...
> Wenn ein intelligenter Mensch die falsche Sache vertritt,
> ist das noch schlimmer, als wenn ein Dummkopf für die richtige eintritt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2011)

Angelus Silesius, Dichter ( 1624 - 1677 )


> ...
> Zwei Augen hat die Seele:
> eins schauet in die Zeit.
> Das andere richtet sich hin
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2011)

Joachim Ringelnatz, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1883 - 1934 )


> ...
> Die besinnlichen Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr,
> haben schon so manchen um die Besinnung gebracht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Herb Gardner, amerikanischer Cartoonist ( 1934 - 2003 )


> ...
> Bringt man die Leute zum Lachen, so hören einen zu,
> und dann kann man ihnen so gut wie alles erzählen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2012)

Walter Dirks, deutscher Publizist ( 1901 - 1991 )


> ...
> Ein einzelner Mensch kann nicht die Welt tragen.
> Aber einander Vermögen wir uns ein Stückchen weiterzuhelfen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2012)

HanneloreSchroth, deutscher Schauspielerin ( 1922 - 1987 )


> ...
> Liebe ist die wunderbar Gabe, einen Menschen zu sehen wie er nicht ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2012)

Carl Sandburg, amerikanischer Autor ( 1878 - 1967 )


> ...
> Nichts geschieht, ohne dass ein Traum vorausgeht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2012)

Rudolf Hagelstange, deutsche Chriftsteller ( 1912 - 1984 )


> ...
> Rauschend geht der Strom der Zeit, immer wechselnd seine Weise.
> Wilde Wirbel, milde Kreise bildet die Vergänglichkeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2012)

Franz Müntefering, SPD-Politiker ( *16.01.1940 )


> ...
> Wir tun, was wir sagen, und wir sagen, was wir tun.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (22 Januar 2012)

> ...
> Wenn wir diesen Krieg hinter uns haben, will ich mich ernsthaft mit der Mechanisierung des Schachs befassen.
> ...



Ausstellung im www.hnf.de über Alan Turing, britischer Informatiker (*1912, +1954)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

Mahatma Gandhi, Menschenrechtler ( 1869 - 1948 )


> ...
> Wenn man mit Gewalt gewinnt, kann man nur mi Gewalt behalten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker ( 1879 - 1955 )


> ...
> Persöhnlichkeiten werden nicht durch schöne Worte geformt,
> sondern durch Arbeit und eigener Leistung.
> ...


----------



## Junior (25 Februar 2012)

Erich Kästner hat auch weise Worte von sich gegeben:


> Zum Neuen Jahr
> "Wird's besser? Wird's schlimmer?"
> fragt man alljährlich.
> Seien wir ehrlich:
> ...


----------



## dani (5 März 2012)

Sei höflich zu allen, aber freundschaftlich mit wenigen; und diese wenigen sollen sich bewähren, ehe du ihnen Vertrauen schenkst.


George Washington, 22.02.1732 - 14.12.1799

1. Präsident der USA


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2012)

> Ein _Abstinenzler_ ist eine _charakterschwache Person_, die der _Versuchung unterliegt_, sich _selbst_ ein _Vergnügen_ zu _versagen_.



_Ambrose Bierce_, 1842-1914, amerikanischer Schriftsteller


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2012)

Halldór Laxness, isländischer Schriftsteller ( 1902-1998 )


> ...
> Die Gegenwart ist das erregendste aller Abenteuer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2012)

Jean Paul, Schriftsteller ( 1763-1825 )


> ...
> Mut besteht nicht darin, dass man die Gefahr blind übersieht,
> sondern darin, dass man sie sehend überwindet.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juni 2012)

Orlando Aloysius Battista, kanadischer Schriftsteller  ( 1917 - 1995 )


> ...
> Am schwersten ist es, Kinder beizubringen,
> dass die Wahrheit wichtiger ist als die Konsequenzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2012)

Matthias Claudius, deutscher Dichter ( 1740 - 1815 )


> ...
> Sag nicht alles, was du weißt, aber wisse immer, was du sagst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2012)

Publius Cornelius Tarcitus, römischer Senator ( 58 - 116 )


> ...
> Wer sich über Kritik ärgert, gibt zu, dass sie verdient war.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2012)

Ludwig Börne, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1786 - 1837 )


> ...
> Minister fallen wie Butterbrote gewöhnlich auf die gute Seite.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2012)

Herman Oberth, deutscher Physiker ( 1894 - 1989 )


> ...
> Es ist auf der Welt nichts unmöglich, man  muss nur
> Mittel entdecken, mit denen es sich durchführen lässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2012)

Konrad Adenauer, früherer Bundeskanzler ( 1876 - 1976 )


> ...
> Wenn die anderen Glauben, man ist am Ende,
> so muss man erst richtig anfangen.
> ...


----------



## Verpolt (1 Juli 2012)

100 war er dann doch nicht


Wiki


> *Konrad Hermann Joseph Adenauer* (* 5. Januar 1876 in Köln; † 19. April 1967 in Rhöndorf


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Juli 2012)

Konrad Adenauer:





> Wir leben zwar alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, aber wir haben nicht alle den gleichen Horizont.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Juli 2012)

Konrad Adenauer:





> Es gibt zwei Wege für den Aufstieg: Entweder man passt sich an oder man legt sich quer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2012)

Friedrich Theodor von Vischer, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1807 - 1887 )


> ...
> Eine Welt, wo so viel gelacht wird, kann so schlecht nicht sein.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2012)

Sir Tom Stoppard, britischer Dramaiker ( *1937 )


> ...
> Betrachte jeden Ausgang, als währe es ein neuer Eingang.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2012)

Hermann Hesse, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1877 - 1962 )


> ...
> Das ist das Herrliche an jeder Freude, dass sie
> unverdient kommt und niemals käuflich ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2012)

Thomas A. Kempis, deutscher Mystiker ( 1380 - 1471 )


> ...
> Freude wird jedesmal dein Abendbrot sein,
> wenn du den Tag nützlich zugebracht hast.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2012)

> Freude an der Arbeit lässt das Werk trefflich geraten.



Aristoteles


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

Georg Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker ( 1856 - 1950 )


> ...
> Für einen Politiker ist es gefährlich, die Wahrheit zu sagen.
> Die Leute könnten sich daran gewöhnen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2012)

Marcel Proust, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1871 - 1922 )


> ...
> Lässt uns dankbar sein gegenüber Mensche, die uns glücklich machen.
> Sie sind die liebenswürdigen Gärtner, die unsere Seele zum Blühen bringen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2012)

Gustav Knuth, deutscher Schauspieler ( 1901 - 1987 )


> ...
> Morgen nennt man den Tag, an dem die meisten Fastenkuren beginnen.
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2012)

> Offenheit schafft Vertrauen


ist eine Stereotype
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient...,cf.osb&fp=d3b159ebe7e149de&biw=1920&bih=1024


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2012)

Sten Nadolny, deutscher Schrifsteller (*29. Juli 1942)


> ...
> Glück ist: zu begreifen wie alles zusammenhängt.
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (8 August 2012)

Veränderung...
http://nurweilesdichgibt.de/menschheit/veraenderung.php


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2012)

Jean Piaget, schweizer Philosoph und Psychologe ( 1896 - 1980 )


> ...
> Sehen verändert unser Wissen.
> Wissen verändert unser Sehen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (20 August 2012)

George Bernhard Shaw, irischer Schriftsteller (1856-1950)



> Der Nachteil der Intelligenz besteht darin, daß man pausenlos dazulernen muß


----------



## Perfektionist (21 August 2012)

Alan John Percivale Taylor, * 25. März 1906 in Birkdale, Großbritannien; † 7. September 1990 in London, britischer Historiker:





> Jeder Fortschritt und jeder Wandel in der Geschichte kommt von Nonkonformisten. Wenn wir keine Dissidenten hätten, lebten wir noch in Höhlen.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 August 2012)

*Aufklärung - was allerdings nicht jeder vertragen kann...*



> Nachtstudio: Was heißt Aufklärung heute?
> So, 26.08.12, 13.00 - 14.00 Uhr, Wdh. Mo, 27.08.12, 00.00 - 01. 00 Uhr
> 
> "Aufklärung ist der Ausgang des Menschen aus seiner selbstverschuldeten Unmündigkeit"
> ...


Quelle: http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoen...st_aufklaerung_heute_/518258?datum=2012-08-26

Nach der Schlichtungsschmierenkommödie von S21 hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich von Heiner Geißler je eine so hohe Meinung haben würde  , ne nicht, dass er das wirklich schlecht gemacht hätte, aber seine Sicht der Welt entspricht doch sehr viel mehr meiner Sicht, als ich je dachte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2012)

Jean Genet, französischer Romanautor ( 1910 - 1986 )


> ...
> Nicht der ist arm, der sich keinen Jugendtraum erfüllt hat,
> sondern der in der Jugend nichts träumte.
> ...


----------



## SPS_Forum (4 September 2012)

*Wahre Worte von Voltaire!!!!!!!*

"Alles was du sagst, sollte wahr sein. Aber nicht alles was wahr ist, solltest du auch sagen." 

LG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2012)

Friedrich der Große, König von Preußen ( 1712 - 1786 )


> ...
> In den Gerichtshöfen sollen die Gesetze sprechen und die Herrscher schweigen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2012)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter ( 1749 - 1832 )


> ...
> Gegenüber der Fähigkeit, die Arbeit eines Tages sinnvoll zu ordnen,
> ist alles andere im Leben ein Kinderspiel.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2012)

Jean Guéhenno, französischer Publizist ( 1890 - 1978 )


> ...
> Arm ist nicht der, der wenig hat,
> sondern der, der nicht genug bekommen kann.
> ...


----------



## fabba (27 September 2012)

Mit zwanzig hast du das Gesicht, das dir Gott gegeben hat.
Mit vierzig das Gesicht das dir das Leben gab,
und mich sechzig das Gesicht das du verdient hast.


----------



## Tommi (1 November 2012)

> _Seien Sie vorsichtig mit Gesundheitsbüchern - Sie könnten an einem Druckfehler sterben._



Mark Twain (1835-1910)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

William Shakespeare, englischer Dichter ( 1564 - 1616 )


> ...
> Wir denken viel zu selten an das, was wir nicht haben,
> aber immer zu oft an das, was uns fehlt.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 November 2012)

> Trinkt man  Weisswein denkt man an Dummheiten, trinkt man Rotwein sagt man Dummheiten und trinkt man Champanger dann macht man Dummheiten



aus Frankreich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2012)

Gerhart Hauptmann, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1862 - 1946 )


> ...
> Sobald jemand in einer Sache Meister ist,
> sollte er in einer neuen Sache Schüler sein.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2012)

> Für den gläubigen Menschen steht Gott am Anfang, für den Wissenschaftler am Ende aller seiner Überlegungen.
> ​



Max Planck


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2012)

José Ortega y Gasset, spanischer Philosoph ( 1883 - 1955 )


> ..._
> Immer, wenn du lehrst,
> lehre gleichzeitig, an dem
> zu zweifeln, was du lehrst. _
> ...


----------



## Eleu (19 November 2012)

Frauen haben Sex um heiraten zu können, und Männer heiraten um Sex haben zu können.


----------



## Eleu (19 November 2012)

Wer eine gute, verständige und schöne Frau sucht, sucht nicht eine sondern drei [Oscar Wilde]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2012)

Otto von Habsburg, CSU-Politiker ( 1912 - 2011 )


> ...
> Diktaturen haben niemals ein Prolem gelöst.
> Sie haben es nur verschwinden lassen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2012)

Franz von Schönthan, Wiener Regisseur ( 1849 - 1913 )


> ...
> Niemand weiß so viel Schlechtes von uns wie wir selbst.
> Und trotzdem denkt niemand so gut von uns wie wir selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2012)

Friedrich Schleiermacher, deutscher Theologe, Philosoph und Pädagoge ( 1768 - 1834 )


> ...
> Je mehr wir unsere Kinder lieben, desto weniger kann es
> uns genügen, dass sie nur in unsere Fußstapfen treten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2012)

Roland Berger, Unternehemensberater ( *22.11.1937 ) 


> ...
> Wer in die Fußstapfen anderer tritt, kann sie nicht übertreffen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2012)

Vicco von Bülow / Loriot deutscher Cartoonist, Autor, Regisseur und Schauspieler ( 1923 - 2011 )


> ...
> Eine glückliche Ehe ist eine, in der sie ein
> bisschen blind und er ein bischen taub ist.
> ...


----------



## Eleu (30 November 2012)

Papa (1942 - 1996) 



> Ne Hacke und ne Weiberfutt, die macht den besten Kerl kaputt !!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2012)

Richard P. Feynmann, US-Amerikanischer Physiker und Nobelpreisträger ( 1918 - 1988 )


> ...
> Ich finde es weit interessanter, so zu leben das man nichts weiß,
> anstatt Antworten zu haben, die möglicherweise falsch sind.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2012)

aus gegebenen Anlass :



> Die Mitgift hat man mir gut geschrieben, mit der Frau hat man mich belastet!
> _Buchhalter-Weisheit_Die Heirat ist die einzige lebenslängliche Verurteilung, bei der man auf Grund schlechter Führung begnadigt werden kann.
> _Alfred Hitchcock_Die Ehe ist wie eine belagerte Burg: Die die drin sind, wollen raus, und die die draußen sind, wollen rein.
> _Frank Sinatra_Die Liebe ist das Licht des Lebens – in der Ehe kommt die Stromrechnung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

Michael Tournier, französischer Schriftsteller ( *19.12.1924 )


> ...
> Der Mensch leidet mehr und mehr unter Einsamkeit,
> weil er immer größeren Reichtum und mehr Freiheit genießt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

Bernhard Vogel, deutscher CDU-Politiker ( *19.12.1932 )


> ...
> Wir wollen keine Zukunft ohne Auto,
> wir wollen eine Zukunft mit einem Umwelt-
> freundlichen Auto.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

Willy Brandt, früherer SPD-Bundeskanzler ( 1913 - 1992 )


> ...
> Die Zukunft wird nicht von denen gemeistert,
> die am Vergangenen kleben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2012)

Carl Hilty, Schweizer Staatsrechtler ( 1833 - 1909 )


> ...
> Die Bildung kommt nicht vom Lesen,
> sondern vom Nachdenken über das Gelesene.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2012)

Oscar Wilde, irisch-englischer Autor ( 1854 - 1900 )


> ...
> Ein Zyniker ist ein Mensch, der von jedem
> Ding den Preis und von keinem den Wert kennt.
> ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2012)

> Mehr Abfäll in de Eimer, Besucher in de Kirch, Cholesterin
> im Esse, Diebstähl in de Läde wie sonscht.
> 
> Mehr Einsame in de Heime, Friedensappelle von Heuchler,
> ...



Aus dem Büchlein "Mir schenke uns nix - Weihnachtsbagatellen" 
von Werner Puschner, Karlsruher Mundartdichter.


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2012)

Willy Brandt (1913-1992)



> "Wehner und Schmidt sind Arschlöcher"


nach Genuß von Rotwein...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2012)

Charles Dicens, englischer Schriftsteller ( 1812 - 1870 )


> ...
> Wünsche sind nie klug, das ist sogar das besete an ihnen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2013)

> Man hilft den Menschen nicht, wenn man für sie tut, was sie selbst tun können.



Abraham Lincoln...

um den Fred mal wieder nach oben zu bringen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Abraham Lincoln...
> 
> um den Fred mal wieder nach oben zu bringen...



liest Helmut keine Zeitung mehr ????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2013)

Ina Deter, deutsche Popsängerin ( * 14.01.1947 )


> ...
> Vergangenheit ist Geschichte, Zukunft ist Geheimnis
> und jeder Augenblick ein Geschenk.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2013)

Oh, gestern hatte Ina Geburtstag, :sm20: nachträglich...



> liest Helmut keine Zeitung mehr ????



doch, tut er noch, Gott sei Dank...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2013)

Johann Gottfried Seume, deutscher Schriftsteller ( 1763 - 1810 )


> ...
> Faulheit ist Dummheit des Körpers und Dummheit Faulheit des Geistes.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2013)

George C. Marshall U.S. General ( 1880 - 1959 )


> ...
> Kleine Taten, die man ausführt,
> sind besser als große, die man plant.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2013)

Hellen Keller, US-Schriftstellerin ( 1880 - 1968 )


> ...
> Ich weinte, weil ich keine Schuhe hatte,
> bis ich einen traf, der keine Füße hatte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2013)

Edith Evans, britischer Schauspielerin ( 1888 - 1976 )


> ...
> Wenn sich eine Frau schon wie ein Mann benehmen muss,
> warum benimmt sie sich dann nicht wie ein netter Mann?
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Sigmund Freud, Österreichischer Nervenarzt und Psychologe ( 1856 - 1939 )


> ...
> Gegen Angriffe kann man sich wehren,gegen Lob ist man machtlos.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2013)

Ganz Schwarz, österreichischer Regisseur ( 1888 - 1945 )


> ...
> Disziplin ist die Fähigkeit, dümmer zu erscheinen als der Chef.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2013)

Gottfried Edel, deutscher Philosoph ( *14.02.12929 )


> ...
> Das Fehlen von Staunen ist folgenschwerer als das fehlen von moralischer Maßstäbe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2013)

Emanuel Ungaro, französischer Modedesigner ( *13.02.1933 )


> ...
> Geld und Kreativität haben noch nie zusammen gepasst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2013)

Henry Adams, US-Historiker ( 1838 - 1918 )


> ...
> Der Mensch überwindet Hindernisse, um endlich Ruhe zu haben.
> Und findet dann nichts so unerträglich wie Ruhe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2013)

Georges Bernansos, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1888 - 1948 )


> ...
> Das Fieber der Jugend hält den Rest der Welt auf Normaltemperatur.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2013)

aus dem Pferdesport


> ...
> Lauter Weltmeister an der Bande, und der einzige Idiot sitzt auf dem Pferd.
> ...


----------



## Chräshe (28 Februar 2013)

..........


----------



## SPSKILLER (1 März 2013)

"Es gibt nur zwei Arten von Musik: Metal und Bullshit" 
Bruce Dickinson


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2013)

Robert Browning, englischer Schriftsteller ( 181 - 1889 )


> ...
> Manche Menschen sehen die Dinge, wie sie sind, und fragen: >Warum<?
> Ich wage, von Dingen zu träumen, die es niemals gab, und frage : >Warum nicht<?
> ...


----------



## Tommi (2 März 2013)

> Ein Zirkusclown ist kein Depp, den man auf eine Stufe mit Berlusconi stellt



Bernhard Paul, Direktor vom Circus Roncalli


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2013)

André Brie, deutscher Politiker ( *13.03.1950 ) 


> ...
> Es gibt keinen Grund zum Pessimismus -
> außer, man hört manche Optimisten argumentieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2013)

Chariklia Baxevanos, deutsche Schauspielerin ( 15.03.1931 )


> ...
> Jede Frau erwartet von einem Mann, dass er
> hält, was sie sich von ihm verspricht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2013)

Marco Pagnol, französischer Autor ( 1895 - 1974 )


> ...
> Für den Optimisten ist das Leben überhaupt kein Problem, sondern bereits die Lösung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2013)

Arthur Schoppenhauer, deutscher Philosoph ( 1788 - 1860 )


> ...
> Natürlicher Verstand kann fast jeden Grad von Bildung ersetzen,
> aber keine Bildung den natürlichen Verstand.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2013)

Bertolt Brecht, deutscher Lyriker (  1898 - 1956 )


> ...
> Ich Rate, lieber mehr zu können als man macht,
> als mehr zu machen als man kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2013)

Walter Gropiuis, deutscher Architekt ( 1883 - 1969 )


> ...
> Spezialisten machen immer die gleichen Fehler.
> ...


----------



## ducati (21 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bertolt Brecht, deutscher Lyriker (  1898 - 1956 )
> 
> Ich Rate, lieber mehr zu können als man macht,
> als mehr zu machen als man kann.



Hmm, woher soll man etwas können (wissen dass man etwas kann), wenn man es nie gemacht (probiert) hat? 

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, woher soll man etwas können (wissen dass man etwas kann), wenn man es nie gemacht (probiert) hat?
> 
> Gruß.



was immer der Bertolt gemeint hat, es könnte sich auch auf die Menge von Arbeit
oder um in unseren Bereich zu bleiben, Projekte handeln.

Aber als Spezialist machst du immer den gleichen Fehler und überschätzt dich


----------



## Hanni (2 Juni 2013)

Rosa Parks

"No"


----------



## Tommi (23 Juni 2013)

> Die Abwesenden haben immer Unrecht



Giacomo Casanova ( 1725-1798 )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2013)

Ambrose Bierce, amerikanischer 
Schriftsteller ( 1842 - 1914 )


> ...
> Ein Reporter ist ein
> Schreiber, der den Weg zur Wahrheit errät und
> ihn mit einem Wolkenbruch von Worten verschüttet.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juli 2013)

so ist es wohl ........


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

Wochenende: meine Motivationsparabel ist gerade streng monoton steigend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2013)

Mark Twain, Erzähler (1835-1910)


> ...
> Wenn wir bedenken,
> dass wir alle verrückt sind,
> ist das Leben erklärt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2013)

Marcel Proust, französischer Schriftsteller, (1871 - 1922)


> ...
> Der beste Arzt ist die Krankheit;
> dem Wissen und der Güte macht man Versprechungen,
> dem Leiden gehorcht man.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juli 2013)

Heinrich von Kleist, deutscher Dramatiker (1777 - 1811)


> ...
> Nur wer für den Augenblick lebt, lebt für die Zukunft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2013)

Sie William Osler, kanadischer Mediziner (1849 - 1919)


> ...
> In jedem Beruf ist der erste Schritt zum Erfolg, sich dafür zu interessieren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2013)

Walter Benjamin, deutscher Schriftsteller (1892 - 1940)


> ...
> Das Leben ist Bewegung, und diese Bewegung
> dirigiert von dem, was den Menschen bewegt:
> Ehrgeiz, Macht, Vergnügen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2013)

Kurt Tucholsky, deutscher Journalist und Schriftsteller (1890 - 1935)


> ...
> Der Vorteil der Klugheit, besteht darin,
> das man sich dumm stellen kann.
> Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2013)

Joshua Reynolds, englischer Maler (1723 - 1792)


> ...
> Es gibt nichts, worauf der Mensch zurückgreifen würde,
> um die wirkliche Arbeit des Denkens zu vermeiden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juli 2013)

Orson Welles, US-Regisseur (1915 -1895)


> ...
> Beliebtheit sollte kein Maßstab für die Wahl von Politikern sein.
> Wenn es auf die Popularität ankäme, säßen Donald Duck und
> die Muppets im Senat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juli 2013)

Aristoteles, griechischer Philosoph (384 v. Chr. - 322 v. Chr.)


> ...
> Wir können den Wind nicht ändern , aber die Segel anders setzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2013)

Johann Wilhelm Kinau, deutscher Schriftsteller (1880 - 1916)


> ...
> Du kannst dein Leben nicht verlängern und du
> kannst es auch nicht verbreitern. Aber du kannst
> es vertiefen!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2013)

Ingeborg Bachmann, Schriftstellerin (1926 - 1973)


> ...
> Die Geschichte lehrt dauernd, aber sie findet keinen Schüler.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2013)

Horst Tappert, Schauspieler (1923 - 2008)


> ...
> Auf Standpunkten sollte man nicht stehen bleiben.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2013)

Henry Ford, amerikanischer Automobilindustrieller (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit eines Landes beginnt nicht in der Fabrikhalle
> oder im Forschungslabor. Sie beginnt im Klassenzimmer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2013)

Ana Maria Rabatté y Cervi, mexikanische Schriftstellerin (1933 - 2010)


> ...
> Das Schlechte am Guten und das Güte am Schlechten ist,
> das beides einmal zu Ende geht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2013)

Hans-Horst Skupy, deutscher Schriftsteller (* 1. August 1942)


> ...
> Die Macht der Gewohnheit, macht auch die Macht zur Gewohnheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2013)

Franz König, österreichischer Kardinal (1905 - 2004)


> ...
> Der Weg von Mensch zu Mensch ist oft weit und
> schwieriger als der Weg von der Erde zum Mond.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2013)

Albert Schweizer, evangelischer Theologe (1875 - 1965)


> ...
> Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch
> beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst
> zu beherrschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2013)

Franz Kafka, Schriftsteller (188 - 1924)


> ...
> Verbringe die Zeit nicht mit der Suche nach einen Hindernis, vielleicht ist keins da.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2013)

Steve Jobs, Mitbegründer von Apple (1955 - 2011)


> ...
> Meistens wissen die Leute nicht,
> was sie wollen,
> bis man es ihnen zeigt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2013)

Konfuzius (551 v. Chr. - 479 v. Chr.)


> ...
> Wer fragt, ist ein Narr für eine Minute.
> Wer nicht fragt, ist ein Narr sein Leben lang.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2013)

Gerhard Uhlenbruck, Aphosristiker (*1926)


> ...
> Was manche Menschen sich selber vormähen,
> das macht ihnen so schnell keiner nach.
> ...


----------



## Soldat666 (18 August 2013)

„ Wer aufhört, besser werden zu wollen, hört auf, gut zu sein.“


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Honoré de Balzac, französischer Schriftsteller (1799 - 1850)


> ...
> Der Zustand der Freundschaft tritt ein, wenn
> beide glauben, dem anderen gegenüber eine
> leichte Überlegenheit zu besitzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Sir Peter Ustinov, Schauspieler (1921 - 2004)


> ...
> Es sind die Zweifel, die die Menschen Vereinen.
> Ihre Überzeugung trennen sie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Frank Zappa, US-Amerikanischer Musiker (1940 - 1993)


> ...
> Erwarte nichts im Leben. Wenn du es tust,
> dann ist alles, was du noch bekommst, ein Bonus.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Konrad Adenauer, erster Bundeskanzler der Republik (1876 - 1967)


> ...
> Mann kann immer seinen Standpunkt ändern, weil
> dir niemand verbieten kann, Klüger zu werden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Helmut Qualtinger, Österreichischer Kabarettist (1928 - 1986)


> ...
> Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als dem Schweigen
> eines Dummkopfes zuzuhören.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2013)

Billy Wilder, US-Amerikanischer Drehbuchautor (1906 - 2002)


> ...
> Manche Menschen drücken nur deshalb ein Auge zu,
> damit sie besser Zielen können.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2013)

Karl Marx, politischer Philosoph (1818 - 1883)


> ...
> Alle Revoulutionen haben bisher nur eines bewiesen,
> nähmlich,
> dass sich vieles ändern läßt, bloß nicht die Menschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2013)

Paul Claudel, französischer Schriftsteller (1868 - 1955)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit hat nichts zu tun mit der Zahl der Leute, die von ihr überzeugt sind.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2013)

Manhattan Gandhi, Menschenrechtler (1869 - 1948)


> ...
> Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als beständigkeit desen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2013)

Hans Kasper, deutscher Schriftsteller (1916 - 1990)


> ...
> Lautsprecher verstärken die Stimme, aber nicht die Argumente.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

Mark Twain, eigentlich Samuel Langhorne Clemens, US-Amerikanischer Schriftsteller (1835 - 1910)


> ...
> Ein Dutzend verlogener Komplimente ist leichter zur ertragen,
> als ein einziger aufrichtiger Tadel.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2013)

Caritat de Condorcet, französicher Mathematiker, Philosoph und Politiker (1743 - 1794)


> ...
> Die Wahrheit gehört jenen, die sie suchen,
> und nicht denen, die vorgeben, sie zu besitzen.
> ...


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2013)

(Quelle unbekannt)


> ...
> Die Summe allen Übels bleibt konstant.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2013)

Weil gerade Wahl war...

Winston Churchill, britischer Politiker (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen,
> ausgenommen alle anderen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2013)

Hans Matthöfer, deutscher SPD-Politiker (1925 - 2009)


> ...
> Künstliche Intelligenz ist allemal besser als natürliche Dummheit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2013)

Benjamin Disrali, britischer Staatsmann, (1804 - 1881)


> ...
> Es gibt drei Arten von Lügen:
> Lügen, verdammte Lügen und Statistiken.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2013)

Mao Tsetung, chinesischer Diktator (1893 - 1976)


> ...
> Egal wie weit der Weg ist, man muß den ersten Schritt tun.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2013)

Sokrates, griechischer Philosoph (496 v. Chr. - 399 v. Chr.)


> ...
> Wer glaubt, etwas zu sein, hat aufgehört, etwas zu werden.
> ...


----------



## sina (30 September 2013)

ich habe auch was schönes: Wenn Du immer nur das tust, was Du bereits kannst,
bleibst Du immer nur das, was Du heute bist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2013)

Lech Walesa, polnischer Gewerkschaftsführer und Politiker (*29. September 1943)


> ...
> Der Mensch ist nicht frei, wenn er einen leeren Geldbeutel hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2013)

Bertrand Russell, Mathematiker und Philosoph (1872 - 1970)


> ...
> Das beste sollte nie hinter uns, sondern immer vor uns liegen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2013)

Paul Bertololy, Arzt und Schriftsteller (1892 - 1972)


> ...
> Es ist in der Welt so eingerichtet, dass einer vom Schaden des anderen lebt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2013)

Joachim Radkau, deutscher Historiker (*04.10.1943)


> ...
> Risikobewusstsein kennzeichnet den Fachmann,
> blinde Begeisterung verrät den Dilettanten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2013)

Isac Newton, englischer Physiker (1643 - 1727)


> ...
> Ich kann die Bewegung der Himmelskörper berechnen,
> aber nicht das Verhalten der Menschen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2013)

François de La Rochefoucauld, französischer Schriftsteller (1613 - 1680)


> ...
> Nur wenige Menschen sind klug genug,
> hilfreichen Tadel nichtssagendem Lob vorzuziehen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2013)

Rufus Daniel Isaacs, englischer Politiker (1860 - 1935)


> ...
> Fasse dich stets kürzer, als irgendein Zuhörer zu hoffen wagte.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2013)

Paul Wartzlawick, Psychotherapeut (1921 - 2007)


> ...
> Wer als Werkzeug nur einen Hammer hat,
> sieht in jedem Problem einen Nagel.
> ...


----------



## Flux (14 Oktober 2013)

das dürfte dein Lieblingsspruch sein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2013)

George Bernhard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Auch Schlafen ist eine Form der Kritik,
> vor allem im Theater.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2013)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Dichter (1749 - 1832)


> ...
> Das Schöne bleibt sich selber selig;
> die Anmut macht unwiderstehlich .
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2013)

Dante Alighieri, italienischer Dichter und Philosoph (1265 - 1321)


> ...
> Ohne Freunde können wir kein vollkommenes Leben führen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2013)

Gustav Frensen, deutscher Schriftsteller (1863 - 1945)


> ...
> Den Wert eines Menschenlebens bestimmt nicht
> seine Länge, sondern seine Tiefe.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2013)

Gregor von Nazianz, Bischof (329 - 390)


> ...
> Denken wir bei heiteren Himmel an den Sturm
> und im Sturm an den Steuermann.
> ...


----------



## anusha22 (4 November 2013)

Mein Highlight:
"Wenn  du im Recht bist, kannst du dir leisten, die Ruhe zu bewahren, und wenn  du im Unrecht bist, kannst du dir nicht leisten, sie zu verlieren."Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Senaufst (5 November 2013)

_Die Kunst der Hausbesitzer? Angewandte Miethologie!_

Gottlieb Moritz Saphir (1795 - 1858), österreichischer Satiriker, Journalist und Kritiker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2013)

Jean Gabin, Schauspieler (1904 - 1976)


> ...
> Ein Flirt ohne tiefere Absicht ist ungefähr so
> sinnvoll wie ein Fahrplan ohne Eisenbahn.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2013)

Lee Lacocca, Manager (15.10.1924)


> ...
> Niemand plant, zu Versagen,
> aber die meisten Versagen beim Planen.
> ...


----------



## Chräshe (2 Dezember 2013)

- Nico Semsrott -


> "Glück ist nur ein Mangel an Information"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2013)

Kurt Tucholsky, Schriftsteller (1890 - 1935)


> ...
> Das Ärgerliche am Ärger ist, das man sich schadet, ohne anderen zu nutzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2013)

Walther Rathenau, deutscher Indusrieller (1867 - 1922)


> ...
> Die Erfindung des Problems ist wichtiger als die Erfindung der Lösung;
> in der Frage liegt mehr als in der Antwort.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2013)

Moritz Heimann, Schriftsteller (1868 - 1925)


> ...
> Die meisten Meinungen kommen zustande, indem
> man vergisst, wo man sie gehört oder gelesen hat.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2013)

Kurt Cobain, Rockmusiker (1967 - 1994)


> ...
> Ihr lacht über mich, Weil ich anders bin.
> Ich lache über euch, weil ihr alle gleich seid.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2013)

Peter Hohl, deutscher Publizist (*1941)


> ...
> Es spielt keine Rolle, ob das, woran du glaubst,
> zutrifft. Endscheidend ist ob es dir hilft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2013)

Oscar Wilde, Schriftsteller (1854 - 1900)


> ...
> Es ist absurd, die Menschen in gute und schlechte einzuteilen.
> Sie sind entweder amüsant oder langweilig.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2013)

Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Genfer Philosoph (1712 - 1778 )


> ...
> Die Freiheit des Menschen liegt nicht darin,
> dass er tun kann, was er will, sondern dass
> er nicht tun muss, was er nicht will.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2013)

Aristoteles, Philosph (384 - 322 v. Chr.)


> ...
> Was ist ein Freund? Eine einzige Seele, die in zwei Körpern wohnt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2013)

George Bernhard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Demokratie ist ein Verfahren, das garantiert, daß wir
> nicht besser regiert werden, als wir es verdienen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2013)

Jean Clocteau, Maler und Filmregisseur (1889 - 1963)


> ...
> Man darf die Mehrheit nicht mit der Wahrheit verwechseln.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2013)

Hans Kammerlander, Extrembergsteiger (*1956)


> ...
> Wenn du es nicht versuchst, wirst du nie wissen, ob du es kannst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2013)

Ephraim Kishon, Satiriker, Schriftsteller (1924-2005)


> ...
> Die Asiaten haben den Weltmarkt mit unlauteren Methoden
> erobert - Sie arbeiten während der Arbeitszeit.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2013)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749 - 1832)


> ...
> Es ist nicht genug, zu wissen, man muss auch anwenden.
> Es ist nicht genug, zu wollen, man muss auch tun.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2013)

Lew Nikolajewitsch Graf Tolstoi, russischer Schriftsteller (1828-1910)


> ...
> Denke immer daran, dass es nur eine allerwichtigste Zeit gibt, nämlich: Sofort!
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2013)

Voltaire, eigentlich François Arouet (1794 - 1878)


> ...
> Das Bestehen völliger Gleichheit oder Gütergemeinschaft
> setzt immer ein Sklavenvolk voraus.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2014)

Ferdinand Joseph Désiré Contandin, französischer Schauspieler (1903 - 1971)


> ...
> Wer zugibt, dass er feige ist, hat Mut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2014)

Heny Ford (1863 - 1947)


> ...
> Der Verkauf eines Autos ist nicht der Abschluss eines
> Geschäftes, sondern der Beginn einer Beziehung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2014)

Nicolas Cage, amerikanischer Schauspieler (7.1.1964)


> ...
> Ich liebe Frauen.
> Mich fasziniert alles, was bizarr, düster und am Rande des Wahnsinns ist.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2014)

William James, Psychologe (1842 - 1910)


> ...
> Wenn du eine Entscheidung treffen musst und du
> triffst sie nicht, ist das auch eine Entscheidung.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2014)

Henrik Ibsen, norwegischer Schriftsteller (1882-1906)


> ...
> Weltverbesserer gibt es genug, aber einen Nagel
> richtig einschlagen können die wenigsten.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2014)

Anna Magnani, italienische Schauspielerin (1908 - 1973)


> ...
> Man trifft so selten einen Menschen, der nichts
> zu sagen hat, und das auch tut.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2014)

Thomas J. Watson Junior, US-Topmanager (1914 - 1993)


> ...
> Es ist besser, Vollkommenheit anzupeilen und vorbeizuschießen,
> als auf Unvollkommenheit zu zielen und zu treffen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2014)

William Somerset Maugham, englischer Dramatiker (1874 - 1965)


> ...
> Wenn man genug Erfahrungen gesammelt hat,
> ist man zu alt, sie auszunutzen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2014)

Marie de Sévigné, französische Schriftstellerin (1626 -1696)


> ...
> Die Jugend ist so bezaubernd,
> dass man sie anbeten müsste,
> wären Seele und Geist ebenso
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2014)

Georg Bernard Shaw, irischer Dramatiker (1856 - 1950)


> ...
> Je mehr ein Mensch sich schämt, desto anständiger ist er.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2014)

Immanuel Kant, deutscher Philosoph (1724 - 1804)


> ...
> Wer sich zum Wurme macht,
> kann nachher nicht klagen,
> wenn er mit Füßen getreten wird.
> ...


----------



## dingo (22 April 2014)

[h=1]Wikipedia- Liste lateinischer Phrasen[/h]


> *vasa vacua maxime sonant*
> - Leere Gefäße tönen am lautesten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2014)

Oscar Wilde, brit. Schriftsteller (1854-1900)


> Jeden Erfolg, den man erzielt, schafft einen Feind.
> Man muss mittelmäßig sein, wenn man beliebt sein will.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2014)

Ernst R. Hauschka, Aphoristiker (1926 - 2012)


> ...
> Was nützt es dem Menschen, wenn er Lesen und Schreiben
> gelernt hat, aber das Denken anderen überlässt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2014)

Marcus Lucius Seneca, römischer Rhetoriker (54 v. Chr. - 39 n. Chr.)


> ...
> Am reichsten ist der, der am wenigsten braucht.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2014)

John Brown, US-Bürger, Gegner der Sklaverei (1800 - 1859)


> ...
> Niemand ist so uninteressant wie ein Mensch ohne Interesse.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2014)

Michel de Montaigne, Philosoph (1533 - 1592)


> ...
> Es mag sein, das wir durch das Wissen anderer Gelehrter werden.
> Weiser werden wir nur durch uns selbst.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2014)

Franklin D. Roosevelt, US-Präsident (1882 - 1945)


> ...
> Ich stehe Statistiken etwas skeptisch gegenüber.
> Denn laut Statistik haben ein Millionär und ein
> armer Kerl jeder eine halbe Million.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2014)

Wenn Mitsch, Aphoristiker (1936 - 2009)


> ...
> Mann sollte viel öfter nachdenken; und zwar vorher.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2014)

Ludwig Fulda, Bühnenautor (1862 - 1939)


> ...
> Auf zweierlei sollte man sich nie verlassen:
> Wenn man Böses tut, dass es verborgen bleibt;
> wenn man Gutes tut, das es bemerkt wird.
> ...


----------



## Eleu (4 Juli 2014)

> Es kommt nicht darauf an,
> was man aus uns gemacht hat,
> sondern darauf, was wir aus dem machen,
> was man aus uns gemacht hat



*Jean-Paul Sartre*


----------



## dingo (4 Juli 2014)

> Wenn man etwas richtig macht, wissen die Leute nicht,
> ob man überhaupt etwas getan hat.



-Bender Bending Rodriguez


----------



## hucki (20 Juli 2014)

Lt. nömix von Martin Krassnig:


> »Höret, was Erfahrung spricht: Glaubt niemals, dümmer geht es nicht!
> Erfahrung lehrt: ein Stückchen dümmer geht es allemal noch immer.«


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2014)

Wilhelm Busch, Zeichner, Dichter ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Gute Unterhaltung besteht nicht darin, dass man etwas Gescheites sagt,
> sondern dass man etwas Dummes anhören kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2014)

Wilhelm Busch, Zeichner, Dichter ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Die Freude flieht auf allen Wegen;
> der Ärger kommt uns gern entgegen.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2014)

Louis Armstrong, amerikanischer Sänger (1901 - 1971)


> ...
> Mit einem kurzen Schweifwedeln kann ein Hund mehr Gefühl
> ausdrücken, als mancher Mensch mit stundenlangen Gerede.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2014)

Wilhelm Busch, Zeichner, Maler, Schriftstelker (1832 - 1908)


> ...
> Wer in den Fußstapfen anderer tritt, hinterlässt keine eigenen Spuren.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2014)

Samuel Johnson, engl. Gelehrter (1709 - 1784)


> ...
> Niemand kann sein Glück genießen,
> ohne daran zu denken, dass er es genießt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2014)

Voltaire, franz. Aufklärer (1624 - 1778)


> ...
> Alle Menschen sind klug - die einen vorher, die anderen nachher.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2014)

Paul Claudel, Franz. Schriftsteller (1868 - 1955)


> ...
> Rede nur, wenn du gefragt wirst, aber lebe so, das man dich fragt.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2014)

Gilbert Keith Chersterton, engl. Schriftsteller ( 1874 - 1936 )


> ...
> Ein Mann, der einem Hut hinterherläuft,
> ist nicht halb so lälerlich wie der Mann,
> der einer Frau hinterherläuft.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2014)

Dean Rusk; amerikanische Außenminister


> ...
> Zu jeder Zeit wird ein Drittel der Menschheit schlafen, der Rest richte Unheil an.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2014)

Wilhelm Busch, Zeichner, Dichter, Humorist ( 1832 - 1908 )


> ...
> Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, aber der Weise verschweigt sie.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2014)

Werner von Siemens, deutscher Erfinder ( 1816 - 1892 )


> ...
> Es kommt nicht darauf an, mit dem Kopf durch
> die Wand zu rennen, sondern mit den Augen die
> Tür zu finden.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2014)

Viktor Hugo, Franz. Schriftsteller ( 1802 - 1885 )


> ...
> Unglück macht Menschen,
> Wohlstand macht Ungeheuer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2014)

Heinrich Zille, Maler ( 1858 - 1929 )


> ...
> Wenn Frauen verblühen, verduften die Männer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2014)

Rene Descartes, Philosoph ( 1596 - 1650 )


> ...
> Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand.
> Denn jedermann ist davon überzeugt, dass er genug davon habe.
> ...


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2014)

Manchmal trifft man die richtige Entscheidung, 
manchmal trifft man die Entscheidung richtig 


Captain Kirk in "Star Trek"


----------



## Tommi (12 Oktober 2015)

Lieber eine Feldbus in der Halle
als einen Omnibus auf dem Feld...

Um den Thread mal wieder nach vorne zu bringen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2015)

Christian Morgenstern, Dichter (1871 - 1914)


> ...
> Leben ist die Suche des Nichts nach dem Etwas.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2015)

Konfuzius (551 - 479 v. Chr.)


> ...
> Laute Freunde sind oft leise Feinde.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2015)

Graham Grence, Schriftsteller (1904 - 1991)


> ...
> Hoffnung ist ein Instinkt, den nur das
> menschliche Vernunftdenken töten kann.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2015)

Peter Ferdinand Drucker, Ökonom (1909 - 2005)


> ...
> Wichtiger, als die Dinge richtig zu machen,
> ist es, die richtigen Dinge zu machen.
> ...


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2015)

Evelyn Harper (Two and a half Man):





> Ich denke, Gott schenkt uns Kinder, damit der Tod nicht so eine große Enttäuschung für uns ist.


----------



## Januar (19 September 2016)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...

General Tarquin in "Order of the Stick" (aus dem Englischen übersetzt von mir)


> Das Ende wovon, Sohn? Das Ende der Geschichte?
> Geschichten haben kein Ende, nur den Punkt, an dem Geschichtenerzähler zu reden aufhören.



Unbekannt


> Das Leben wird nie fair sein.
> Der einzige Grund, auf den Teller seines Nachbarn zu schauen, ist,
> um sicherzugehen, dass er genug hat.



Unbekannt (ich meine, es könnte Churchill gewesen sein, aber ich bin unsicher)


> Das beste Argument gegen die Demokratie,
> ist ein fünfminütiges Gespräch mit einem durchschnittlichen Wähler.



Aus "Order of the Stick" (aus dem Englischen von mir)


> Liebe ist eine Herausforderung der höchsten Schwierigkeit.
> Zwei Menschen können nichts gemeinsam haben und doch für einander geschaffen sein,
> während zwei Menschen alles gemeinsam haben können und doch nicht zueinander passen.


----------



## flubber (12 Oktober 2016)

> Die Wissenschaft führt an der Wirklichkeit des Lebens, mit all seinen Farben, all seiner Fülle, seiner widerspruchsvollen Mannigfaltigkeit, völlig vorbei, - sie erhascht von alledem nur eine ganz blasse, dünne Silhouette. Je reiner, je strenger und sicherer ihre Erkenntnismethoden sind, desto bewußter und größer dann auch ihr Verzicht auf das volle, das wirkliche Erfassen selbst des kleinsten Lebensstückchens.


Lou Andreas-Salomé


----------



## jensemann (17 Oktober 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Voltaire, franz. Aufklärer (1624 - 1778 )



ich glaub, da hat der Nagel dem Voltaire mal eben 70 Jahre geschenkt.  154 Jahre hätten den Kollegen wohl auch deutlich berühmter gemacht 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Voltaire* [vɔltɛːʀ] (eigentlich _François-Marie Arouet_ [fʀɑ̃swa maʀi aʀwɛ], * 21. November 1694 in Paris; † 30. Mai 1778  ebenda) war ein französischer Philosoph und Schriftsteller. Er ist  einer der meistgelesenen und einflussreichsten Autoren der französischen  und europäischen Aufklärung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2017)

Chinesisches Sprichwort 


> Wenn der Wind des Wandels weht,
> bauen die einen Schutzmauern,
> die anderen bauen Windmühlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2017)

Francis Picabia, französischer Schriftsteller ( 1879-1953)


> ...
> Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann.
> ...


----------



## maxder2te (29 Juni 2017)

Dabei musste ich an meinen Mathe-Prof an der Uni denken:


> Alles was mit einer e-Potenz steigt, endet irgendwann in einer Katastrophe


Das war Ende 2008, also mitten in der Finanzkrise.........


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2018)

Mal diesen netten Thread wiederbeleben 
*
Mark Twain: „Als Gott den Menschen erschuf, war er bereits müde. Das erklärt manches.“*


----------



## D.Fricke (28 Mai 2018)

Ein Klassiker  :

[h=1]Ich ging in die Wälder, denn ich wollte  wohlüberlegt leben; intensiv leben wollte ich. Das Mark des Lebens in  mich aufsaugen, um alles auszurotten was nicht Leben war. Damit ich  nicht in der Todesstunde inne würde, daß ich gar nicht gelebt hatte.[/h]
Henry David Thoreau
(1817 - 1862), US-amer. Philosoph, Naturalist, Schriftsteller und Mystiker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juli 2018)

John F. Kennedy, 35. US-Präsident (1917 - 1963)


> ...
> Wann, wenn nicht jetzt?
> Wo, wenn nicht hier?
> Wer, wenn nicht wir?
> ...


----------



## knabi (19 Juli 2018)

Dazu passend der Songtext von Rio Reiser ("Wann?"):

Du sagst
 Du willst die Welt nicht ändern
 Und ich frag mich, wie machst du das nur
 Du bist doch kein Geist in der Flasche
 Und du bist auch kein Loch in der Natur
 Denn nach jedem Schritt, den du gehst
 Und nach jedem Wort, das du sagst
 Und nach jedem Bissen, den du isst
 Ist die Welt anders als sie vorher war

 Wann, wenn nicht jetzt
 Wo, wenn nicht hier
 Wie, wenn ohne Liebe
 Wer, wenn nicht wir

 Du sagst
 Du willst die Welt nicht retten
 Das ist dir alles ne Nummer zu groß
 Und die Weltenretter war'n schon so oft da
 Nur die meisten verschlimmbessern bloß
 Und doch fragt mich jeder neue Tag
 Auf welcher Seite ich steh
 Und ich schaff's einfach nicht einfach zuzusehen
 Wie alles den Berg runtergeht

 Wann, wenn nicht jetzt
 Wo, wenn nicht hier
 Wie, wenn ohne Liebe
 Wer, wenn nicht wir

 Du sagst
 Du willst die Welt nicht ändern
 Dann tun's eben andere für dich
 Und der Wald, in dem du vor Jahren noch gespielt hast
 Hat plötzlich ein steinernes Gesicht
 Und die Wiese, auf der du grade noch liegst
 Ist morgen ne Autobahn
 Und wenn du jemals wieder zurückkommst
 Fängt alles von vorne an

 Wann, wenn nicht jetzt
 Wo, wenn nicht hier
 Wie, wenn ohne Liebe
 Wer, wenn nicht wir

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSEmym_2Kw

Gruß,

Knabi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2018)

Christian Morgenstern; deutscher Dichter (1871- 1914)


> ...
> Vorsicht und Misstrauen sind gute Dinge,
> nur sind ihnen gegenüber Vorsicht und Misstrauen nötig.
> ...


----------



## hucki (13 September 2018)

Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins; britischer Schauspieler (*1937):


> Keiner von uns kommt lebend hier raus.
> 
> Also hört auf, euch wie ein Andenken zu behandeln. Esst leckeres Essen. Spaziert in der Sonne. Springt ins Meer. Sagt die Wahrheit und tragt euer Herz auf der Zunge. Seid albern. Seid freundlich. Seid komisch.
> 
> Für nichts anderes ist Zeit.


----------



## troni (25 September 2018)

"Alles was sich der Mensch vorstellen kann, wird es irgendwann mal geben." <-- weiß nicht mehr woher

Ich fand diesen Spruch zuerst sehr flach, aber mir kommt dieser Spruch immer wieder in den Kopf, wenn ich neue Technologien sehe.


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2018)

Heath Ledger; australischer Schauspieler (* 1979, † 2008):





> Jeder, den du triffst, fragt dich nur, ob du einen Beruf hast, eine Frau oder Haus. Als wäre das Leben eine Einkaufsliste.
> Aber niemand fragt dich jemals, ob du glücklich bist.


----------



## Tommi (30 Oktober 2018)

> Röhrich, ich würd' das lassen, das reisst ab...



Eckard, Geselle von Meister Röhrich bei der Reparatur eines Heizkörpers 

(aus Werner von Röttger Feldmann)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2018)

Herbert Georg Wells, englischer Schriftsteller (1866-1946)


> ...
> Interessante Selbstgespräche setzen einen klugen Partner voraus.
> ...


----------



## ducati (11 November 2018)

" Als ich jung war, konnte ich mich an alles erinnern, egal ob es wirklich passiert war oder nicht. "
Mark Twain


----------



## ducati (31 Dezember 2018)

"Nie ist zu wenig, was genügt.", Lucius Annaeus Seneca, Römischer Philosoph.


----------



## Kieler (10 Februar 2019)

Freude an der Arbeit läßt das Werk trefflich geraten.
Aristoteles


----------



## hucki (5 April 2019)

Dalai Lama:


> _Menschen wurden erschaffen, um geliebt zu werden. __Dinge wurden geschaffen, um benutzt zu werden._
> _Der Grund warum sich die Welt im Chaos befindet, __ist, weil Dinge geliebt und Menschen benutzt werden._


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2019)

George Bernard Haw (1856 -  1950)


> ...
> Keine Diät kann dem Körper alles Fett entziehen,
> denn das Gehirn besteht größtenteils aus Fett.
> Ohne Gehirn sieht man zwar gut aus, kann aber bestenfalls
> ...


----------



## Heinileini (7 April 2019)

. . . . . . .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Januar 2020)

Wolfgang Rudolph ( Computer Club )


> Software ist immer wie eine Banane, sie reift beim Kunden


----------



## Kabeläffle (22 Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Januar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wolfgang Rudolph ( Computer Club )
> 
> 
> > _Software ist immer wie eine Banane, sie reift beim Kunden _
> ...


Wo hast Du herumgewühlt, Michael, um etwas über den ComputerClub des WDR und einen der beiden Wolfgänge zu finden?
Das Zitat stammt doch bestimmt noch aus der Zeit, als die Bananen noch nicht aus Plastik waren!?

PS:
Wie komme ich jetzt von Bananen auf Robotron?


----------



## Heinileini (22 Januar 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 48261
> 
> .


... und bist deshalb Lehrer geworden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo hast Du herumgewühlt, Michael, um etwas über den ComputerClub des WDR und einen der beiden Wolfgänge zu finden?
> Das Zitat stammt doch bestimmt noch aus der Zeit, als die Bananen noch nicht aus Plastik waren!?
> 
> PS:
> Wie komme ich jetzt von Bananen auf Robotron?



Ich schaue mir wenn ich Zeit habe abends immer mal wieder eine Sendung an ( YT-Kanal ) und staune,
was vor vielen vielen Jahren schon möglich war ( mit primitivsten Mitteln )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Januar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. und staune, was vor vielen vielen Jahren schon möglich war ( mit primitivsten Mitteln )


Da staune ich auch immer wieder. Wenn man mal die Geschichten von Boeing und dem Berliner Flughafen gegenüberstellt, dann kann einem nur kotzübel werden!

Früher war halt alles besser. Ich bin von früher  .


----------



## Tommi (23 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Früher war halt alles besser. Ich bin von früher  .



Genau, früher, als Männer noch Männer waren...:sm10:


----------



## Heinileini (24 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Genau, früher, als Männer noch Männer waren...:sm10:


Gab es nicht laut Victor Borge auch früher schon (in Dänemark) drei Geschlechter? Male, female, and convertible?


----------



## Kabeläffle (27 Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Chräshe (27 Januar 2020)

...........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2020)

Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, deutscher Physiker und Naturforscher (1742 - 1799)


> Der Amerikaner, der den Kolumbus zuerst entdeckte,
> machte eine böse Entdeckung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2021)

Heinrich Heine, deutscher Dichter ( 1779-1856 )


> Wenn wir es recht überdenken, so stecken
> wir alle nackt in unseren Kleidern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2021)

Konfuzius ( 531 v. Chr. - 479 v. Chr. )


> Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege zu handeln:
> durch Nachdenken ist der edelste,
> durch Nachahmen der einfachste,
> durch Erfahrung der bitterste.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Konfuzius ( 531 v. Chr. - 479 v. Chr. )
> 
> 
> > Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege zu handeln:
> ...


So, wie ich Konfuzius einschätze, hat er nicht 'Nachdenken', sondern 'Vordenken' gemeint. 

Das Thema 'Erfahrung' sehe ich etwas vielschichtiger.
- selbst gemachte Erfahrung, die man nicht überlebt hat: sehr wirksam, den Fehler macht man kein zweites Mal. Kommt aber für den KonfuziusSpruch nicht in Frage.
- selbst gemachte Erfahrung, die man überlebt hat: bitter. An diesen Fall muss Konfuzius gedacht haben.
- nicht am eigenen Leib durchlittene, aber miterlebte Erfahrung: nahezu unvergesslich.
- Erfahrung anderer, die man nur vom HörenSagen kennt: na ja, vielleicht besser als gar nix.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2021)

Otto von Bismarck ( 1815 - 1898 ); deutscher Staatsmann


> Wenn man sagt, dass man einer Sache grundsätzlich zustimmt,
> so bedeutet es, dass man nicht die geringste Absicht hat,
> sie in der Praxis durchzuführen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2021)

Paul Henri Spaak ( 1889 - 1982 ); belgischer Politiker


> Die Dummheit ist die sonderbarste aller Krankheiten..
> Der Kranke leidet niemals unter ihr.
> Aber die anderen leiden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2021)

Anselm Feuerbach ( 1829 - 1880); deutscher Maler


> Niemand urteilt schärfer als der Ungebildete,
> er kennt weder Gründe noch Gegengründe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2021)

Immanuel Kant ( 1724 - 1804 ); deutscher Philosoph


> Drei Dinge helfen, die Mühseligkeiten des Lebens zu tragen:
> Die Hoffnung, der Schlaf und das Lachen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

Berthold Brecht / Don Camillo


> Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2021)

Alfred Hitschcock ( 1899 - 1980 ); britisch-amerikanischer Filmregisseur 


> Richtig verheiratet ist Mann erst dann,
> wenn er jedes Wort versteht, das seine Frau *nicht* gesagt hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2021)

Alexander von Humboldt ( 1769 - 1859 ), deutscher Wissenschaftler 


> Die gefährlichste aller Weltanschauungen ist die
> Weltanschauung der Leute, welche die Welt nicht angeschaut haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2021)

Stanislaw Jerzy ( 1906 - 1966 ); polnischer Lyriker 


> Ich stimme mit der Mathematik nicht überein.
> Ich meine, dass die Summe von Nullen eine gefährliche Zahl ist.


----------



## hucki (1 März 2021)

Jacques Prévert (1900 - 1977), französischer Autor:


> Der Mann hat hauptsächlich deshalb einen Kopf, damit eine Frau ihn verdrehen kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2021)

Mein Kollege:


> Jetzt wo ich weiß dass er überall passt, brauch ich auch nicht mehr heiraten.


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2021)

Da musste ich erstmal kurz drüber nachdenken, aber jetzt hab' ich's verstanden...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2021)

auf der Suche nach Sprüchen zur Hochzeit




> [FONT=&quot]Hinter jedem lustigen Mann steht eine Frau, die mit den Augen rollt.[/FONT]​





> [FONT=&quot]Liebe ist wie Zwiebeln schälen. Erst denkt man, es geht schon irgendwie. Hinterher sitzt man heulend in der Küche.[/FONT]​





> [FONT=&quot]Wer sich nicht verliebt zur richtigen Zeit, der muss nehmen was über bleibt[/FONT]​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> auf der Suche nach Sprüchen zur Hochzeit


Ratgeber wenn man so dumm war und doch geheiratet hat.

Sidonie-Gabrielle Claudine Colette ( 1873 - 1954 ); französische Schriftstellerin


> Frauen sind wie Katzen: Beide kann man nur
> zwingen, das zu tun, was sie selber mögen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2021)

Benjamin Disraeli ( 1804 - 1881 ); britischer Staatsman


> Es gibt drei Arten von Lügen:
> Lügen, verdammte Lügen und Statistiken.


----------



## kafiphai (8 März 2021)

Christian Otto Josef Wolfgang Morgenstern (1871-1940), deutsche Dichter




> Eine Wahrheit kann erst wirken, wenn der Empfänger reif für Sie ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2021)

Arthur Schopenhauer ( 1788 - 1860 ), deutscher Philosoph 


> Wir denken selten an das, was wir haben,
> aber immer an das, was uns fehlt.


----------



## Heinileini (14 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> > Wir denken selten an das, was wir haben,
> > aber immer an das, was uns fehlt.


Das ist ja wie bei der jungen Dame, von der Heinz Erhardt berichtete, sie habe zwei Ärzte. 
Einen älteren, den sie konsultiert, wenn sie etwas hat und einen jüngeren, den sie aufsucht, wenn ihr etwas fehlt.


----------



## sunny22 (14 März 2021)

Klaus Ernst (DIE LINKE) 28. Januar 2021 Bundestag
Sie (Hr. Altmaier) haben gestern im Ausschuss gesagt: Ja, wir machen das deshalb, damit wir so lange die Lohnkosten billig halten; dann gibt es nicht so viel Rationalisierung, weil die Unternehmen dann statt Maschinen lieber Arbeit nehmen. – Herr Altmaier, wissen Sie, das Pferd wäre auch dann vom Traktor ersetzt worden, wenn es versprochen hätte, weniger zu fressen und zu saufen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2021)

Henry Louis Menecken ( 1880 - 1956 ), US-amerikanischer Schriftsteller 


> Der Hauptwert des Geldes besteht in der Tatsache,
> dass man in einer Welt lebt, in der es überbewertet wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2021)

Heinrich Heine, ( 1798 - 1856 ), deutscher Dichter


> Ein Kluger bemerkt alles,
> ein Dummer macht über alles eine Bemerkung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2021)

Karl Popper ( 1902 - 1994 ); österreichischer-britischer Philosoph


> Der Versuch, den Himmel auf Erden zu verwirklichen,
> produziert stets die Hölle.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2021)

>>Der beste Weg zur Gesundheit ist der Fußweg.<<
Kneipp


----------



## curiousone (25 Mai 2021)

Baruch de Spinoza (1632-1677):

"In der Natur der Vernunft liegt es nicht, die Dinge als zufällige, sondern als notwendige zu betrachten."


----------



## Gleichstromer (1 Juni 2021)

Kurt Tucholsky (1890-1935):

"Es ist ein großer Irrtum, daß Menschheits-Probleme »gelöst« werden.
Sie werden von einer gelangweilten Menschheit liegen gelassen."


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2021)

Notiz an mich. Ganz wichtig! Erst auflegen, dann Arschloch sagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2021)

> Denk dran, kein Alkohol am Steuer. Am Ende fährst du noch jemand an und verschüttest alles


Otto Waalkes


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2021)

Thomas Carlyle (1795-1881) schottischer Historiker


> Erfahrung ist der beste Lehrmeister.
> Nur das Schulgeld ist teuer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juli 2021)

Wir haben die Macht ... Tamara Danz


----------



## Kieler (31 Juli 2021)

Konrad Zuse (1910-1995) :

"Bisher war der Bürger durch die Trägheit der Bürokratie vor vielen Übergriffen des Bürokratismus geschützt. Jetzt kommt der Computer und macht das alles in Millisekunden."


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 August 2021)

> Ich trinke nur mit Menschen die ich mag, bei Menschen die ich nicht mag trinke ich vorher


Klaus Kinski


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 August 2021)

> Wie sehr muß dich eine Frau lieben, wenn sie dir das Unrecht verzeiht, das sie dir zufügt.


Alexander Engel 

😅


----------



## MFreiberger (19 August 2021)

> Ich war bereit - das muß man immer sein -, auch von politischen Gegnern zu lernen; denn* jeder von uns hat das Recht, klüger zu werden*!


Konrad Adenauer - Auf dem 3. Bundesparteitag der CDU in Berlin am 18.10.1952


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Oktober 2021)

> Mann mit Grill sucht Frau mit Kohle


Quelle unbekannt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2021)

Clint Eastwood, (91), US-Schauspieler und Regisseur


> Wenn eine Frau *nicht* spricht, soll man sie auf keinen Fall unterbrechen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2021)

> Kritisiere nicht, was du nicht verstehen kannst.


Bob Dylan (80), eigentlich *Robert Zimmermann*, US-amerikanischer Sänger


----------



## kafiphai (11 Oktober 2021)

> Euer Gehorsam ist grenzenlos, und er wird, dass ich es euch nur sage, von Tag zu Tag unverzeilicher.



Thomas Mann - Rede an die Deutschen


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Thomas Mann - Rede an die Deutschen


Gesendet von der BBC als Österreich zum Deutschen Reich gehörte und ein Österreicher an der Spitze stand 🤪


----------



## MFreiberger (11 Oktober 2021)

Ein Kind:


> Du bist nicht dumm, Du hast nur Pech beim denken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2021)

Michail Sergejewitsch Gorbatschow:


> _Gefahren lauern auf diejenigen, die nicht auf das Leben reagieren._


----------



## MFreiberger (29 November 2021)

Zur Versachlichung der Impdebatte
Kurt Tucholsky (Zeitschrift "Die Weltbühne", 1928)


Geimpfte sind nicht bessre Leute,
nur weil sie solidarisch sind.
Sie schützen sich und andre heute,
so leben morgen Greis und Kind.

Die Ungeimpften sind nicht schlechter,
nur weil sie Ignoranten sind.
Sie sind Immunsystemverfechter,
für gute Argumente blind.

und mehrenteils verrückt geworden.
Sie fallen allen nur zur Last.
Und doch: Man soll sie nicht ermorden!
Fürs erste reicht ja auch der Knast


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2021)

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Albert Einstein


----------



## kafiphai (29 November 2021)

„Die Toleranz wird ein solches
        Niveau erreichen, dass
     intelligenten Menschen das
Denken verboten wird, um Idioten
          nicht zu beleidigen“

                Dostojewski


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2021)

"We should never underestimate human stupidity. Both on the personal and on the collective level, humans are prone to engage in self-destructive activities.”

(Yuval Noah Harari)


----------



## Heinileini (29 November 2021)

Es ist nicht ohne Grund, dass alle Teleskope, die nach intelligentem Leben suchen, von der Erde weggerichtet sind.

Livre des visages


----------



## JSEngineering (29 November 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Zur Versachlichung der Impdebatte
> Kurt Tucholsky (Zeitschrift "Die Weltbühne", 1928)
> 
> 
> ...


apropos Fehlinformation:








						Nein, Tucholsky schrieb kein Gedicht über Geimpfte und Ungeimpfte
					

Nein, Tucholsky schrieb kein Gedicht über Geimpfte und Ungeimpfte




					www.mimikama.at


----------



## Rofang (30 November 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Zur Versachlichung der Impdebatte
> Kurt Tucholsky (Zeitschrift "Die Weltbühne", 1928)
> 
> 
> ...


Nettes Zitat, jedoch nicht von Tucholsky sondern von Cornelius W. M. Oettle

Edit:
Nicht alle Posts gelesen.


----------



## jensemann (30 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> apropos Fehlinformation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finds trotzdem schön und passend, egal von wem es stammt. Wobei ich mich bei Tucholsky doch etwas gewundert habe.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Dezember 2021)

Da wir nun ohnehin schon um das Thema "nicht von Tucholsky" kreisen ...

Ich sehe meine Rechte nicht beschränkt oder bedroht.
Ich sehe mich bedroht durch Rechte und Beschränkte.
Lieber glaube ich Wissenschaftlern, die sich mal irren,
als Irren, die mal glauben, sie seien Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich sehe meine Rechte nicht beschränkt oder bedroht.
> Ich sehe mich bedroht durch Rechte und Beschränkte.
> Lieber glaube ich Wissenschaftlern, die sich mal irren,
> als Irren, die mal glauben, sie seien Wissenschaftler.


wie passend


----------



## Captain Future (2 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da wir nun ohnehin schon um das Thema "nicht von Tucholsky" kreisen ...
> 
> Ich sehe meine Rechte nicht beschränkt oder bedroht.
> Ich sehe mich bedroht durch Rechte und Beschränkte.
> ...


Ich fühle mich auch bedroht durch Rot/Grün also das neue Braun


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mehr Angst vor dummen Menschen die schlaue Maschinen bedienen als umgekehrt.

Harald Lesch


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr Angst vor dummen Menschen die schlaue Maschinen bedienen als umgekehrt.


Angst vor schlauen Maschinen, die dumme Menschen bedienen?
Dann klappt es vielleicht doch damit, die wachsenden Lücken im Pflegedienst mit Robotern zu stopfen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2021)

Curt Goetz, deutscher-schweizerischer Schriftsteller (1888-1960)


> Wer in einen gewissen Alter nicht merkt, dass er hauptsächlich von Idioten umgeben ist, merkt es aus gewissen Grunde nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

Wir leben alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, aber wir haben nicht alle den gleichen Horizont. (Konrad Adenauer)

Der Kluge läßt sich belehren, der Unkluge weiß alles besser. (Franz Carl Endres)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

Nichts ist so gerecht verteilt wie der gesunde Menschenverstand. Niemand glaubt, mehr davon zu brauchen als er hat. (René Descartes)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

Es steckt oft mehr Geist und Scharfsinn in einem Irrtum als in einer Entdeckung. (Joseph Joubert)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Januar 2022)

Wer seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt, bringt seinen Arsch in eine gefährliche Position. (angeblich von Konfuzius)


----------



## Heinileini (30 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wer seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt, bringt seinen Arsch in eine gefährliche Position. (angeblich von Konfuzius)


Klingt jedenfalls ziemlich konfuz  .
Aber es stimmt zumindest, wenn man sich vor dieser Aktion nicht auf Augenhöhe mit dem Sand befunden hat, genauer, wenn der Sand vorher der Unterlegene war.
Ergo: doch lieber den Sand in den Kopf stecken, wie es der eine oder andere Fussballer bevorzugt?


----------



## dekuika (30 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Klingt jedenfalls ziemlich konfuz  .
> Aber es stimmt zumindest, wenn man sich vor dieser Aktion nicht auf Augenhöhe mit dem Sand befunden hat, genauer, wenn der Sand vorher der Unterlegene war.
> Ergo: doch lieber den Sand in den Kopf stecken, wie es der eine oder andere Fussballer bevorzugt?


Ja, Heinilinizius


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Februar 2022)

Sergei Pawlowitsch Koroljow ( russischer Raketenkonstrukteur und Weltraumpionier ):


> „Finden wir eine Kompromisslösung – machen wir es so, wie ich es sage.“


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2022)

Barack Obama (60), 44. Präsident der USA


> An die Adresse der politischen Führer auf diesem Planeten, die Konflikte säen wollen oder dem Westen die Schuld an ihren eigenen Problemen geben, sage ich: Denkt daran, dass eure Völker euch daran messen, was ihr schafft, und nicht daran, was ihr zerstört.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Es ist nur verständlich, dass die Wölfe die Abrüstung der Schafe verlangen, denn deren Wolle setzt dem Biss einen gewissen Widerstand entgegen

.Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

Friedrich Nietzsche:


> Nicht das du mich belogst sondern dass ich dir nicht mehr glaube hat mich erschüttert





> Dem guten Frager ist schon halb geantwortet





> Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich stärker





> Diplomatie besteht darin, den Hund solange zu streicheln, bis der Maulkorb fertig ist





> Gegen einen Feind gibt es kein besseres Mittel als einen zweiten Feind


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2022)

Johann Gottfried Seume (1763-1810); deutscher Dichter


> Faulheit ist Dummheit des Körpers, Dummheit ist Faulheit des Geistes.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2022)

Abschiedsbrief Alexander Litwinenkos ( 2006, also vor bald 16 Jahren ):


> „Während ich hier liege, höre ich in aller Deutlichkeit die Flügel des Todesengels. Möglicherweise kann ich ihm noch einmal entkommen, aber ich muss sagen, meine Beine sind nicht so schnell, wie ich es gerne hätte. Ich denke deshalb, dass es an der Zeit ist, ein oder zwei Dinge dem Menschen zu sagen, der für meinen jetzigen Zustand verantwortlich ist. Sie [Putin] werden es vielleicht schaffen, mich zum Schweigen zu bringen, aber dieses Schweigen hat einen Preis. Sie haben sich als so barbarisch und rücksichtslos erwiesen, wie Ihre ärgsten Feinde es behauptet haben. Sie haben gezeigt, dass Sie keine Achtung vor dem Leben, vor der Freiheit oder irgendeinem Wert der Zivilisation haben. Sie haben sich als Ihres Amtes unwürdig erwiesen, als unwürdig des Vertrauens der zivilisierten Männer und Frauen. Sie werden es vielleicht schaffen, einen Mann zum Schweigen zu bringen. Aber der Protest aus aller Welt, Herr Putin, wird für den Rest des Lebens in Ihren Ohren nachhallen. Möge Gott Ihnen vergeben, was Sie getan haben, nicht nur mir angetan haben, sondern dem geliebten Russland und seinem Volk.“


----------



## JSEngineering (23 März 2022)

Nordwest Zeitung 22.03.2022


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2022)

Herkunft unbekannt ( angeblich Berthold Brecht, vielleicht auch Don Camillo )


> Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlächter selber


----------



## Kabeläffle (11 April 2022)

> Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muss man vor allem ein Schaf sein.


Albert Einstein *1879 †1955


----------



## s_kraut (11 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Herkunft unbekannt ( angeblich Berthold Brecht, vielleicht auch Don Camillo )


Das war der Brecht - Gruß aus Augsburg!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 April 2022)

Ein guter Chef kann Dir den Rücken stärken.
Ein Schlechter Chef kann Dir das Genick brechen.


----------



## LargoD (12 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das war der Brecht - Gruß aus Augsburg!


Sicher???
Gruß
Erich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2022)

LargoD schrieb:


> Sicher???
> Gruß
> Erich


Es ist nicht von Brecht, daher schrieb ich schon:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *angeblich* Berthold Brecht


Es ist ja bekannt, das dieses Zitat schon vor ihm auf Wahlzetteln aufgetaucht ist 😁


----------



## LargoD (12 April 2022)

@DMA
Stimmt, deshalb habe ich auch nicht Dich zitiert, sondern ...
Gruß
Erich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

> Kranplätze müssen verdichtet sein


Ronny Schäfer


----------



## Mrtain (13 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kranplätze müssen verdichtet sein


All time favourite


----------



## Heinileini (15 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kranplätze müssen verdichtet sein


 Na klar, sonst kippen die Kräne doch um.
Wo versteckt sich hier der Clou, Michaël? Ich finde ihn einfach nicht, aber das liegt bestimmt nur an meiner Glaskugel, die z.Z. vor lauter SaharaStaub keinen Durchblick mehr gewährt.

PS:
Have a nice care free day or what's left of it.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 April 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Na klar, sonst kippen die Kräne doch um.
> Wo versteckt sich hier der Clou, Michaël? Ich finde ihn einfach nicht....


Gib mal den Namen des Zitatgebers bei YouTube ein, dann kannst du dir seine "weisen Worte" mal anhören.


----------



## Heinileini (15 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gib mal den Namen des Zitatgebers bei YouTube ein, dann kannst du dir seine "weisen Worte" mal anhören.


Aaach sooo, das ist doch das, was ich vor Jahrenden mal im Fernsehen gesehen habe ...
Ich hatte auch mal einen so schlauen Chef, der so tolle PrinzipienSprüche (z.B. "immer zuerst dafür sorgen, dass die anderen Arbeit haben") drauf hatte.
Das schlimmste daran war nur, er hatte (fast) immer Recht!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2022)

Albert Einstein:


> Das Einzige, was gefährlicher als Unwissenheit ist, ist Arroganz.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 April 2022)

Albert Einstein:


> Die meisten mir zugeschriebenen Zitate, die man so im Internet findet, sind einfach frei erfunden.


----------



## s_kraut (20 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Albert Einstein:


Dachte das Zitat wird Karl dem Großen zugeschrieben..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2022)

Adolph Knigge (1752-1796), deutscher Schriftsteller 


> Man sollte nie vergessen, das die Gesellschaft lieber unterhalten als unterrichtet werden sein will.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 April 2022)

Mein Cousin über Frauen. Wie kann er das nur gemeint haben ?


> Wenn die scheiß Fresserei nicht wär, würde eine für den ganzen Ort genügen.


(ins Hochdeutsche übersetzt)


----------



## wollvieh (22 April 2022)

Der Dumme sprach zum Schlauen, wozu gibt es Frauen. ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2022)

Francis Picabia (1879-1953), französischer Schriftsteller


> Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung wechseln kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


> Ich bin wie ich bin. Die Einen kennen mich, die Anderen können mich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juni 2022)

Hermann Hesse


> Damit das Mögliche entsteht, muss immer wieder das Unmögliche versucht werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2022)

Soren Kierkegaard (1813-1855); dänischer Philosoph 


> Verstehen kann man das Leben rückwärts, leben muss man es aber vorwärts.


----------



## Gleichstromer (13 Juni 2022)

Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel (1770 - 1831), deutscher Philosoph:


> Aus der Geschichte der Völker können wir lernen, dass die Völker nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt haben.


----------



## s_kraut (13 Juni 2022)

VDE 172: "Einmal ist keinmal."


----------



## s_kraut (13 Juni 2022)

VDE 172: "Einmal ist einmal zuviel"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2022)

Karl Kraus


> Krieg ist zuerst die Hoffnung, das es einem besser gehen wird,
> hierauf die Erwartung das es dem andern schlechter gehen wird,
> dann die Genugtuung, das es den andern auch nicht besser geht
> und hernach die Überraschung, das es beiden schlechter geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2022)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Gedicht.


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (14 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Gedicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 62870


Nübel! *)
Irgendjemand*in hat im letzten Jahrtausend mal gesagt: "Liebe Hörer, daheim an den Lautsprechern und Lautsprecherinnen!"
Den Spruch fand ich niedlich und er ist mir im Gedächtnis haften geblieben. Aber mittlerweile glaube ich, dass er*sie möglicherweise dieses GenderingMonster losgetreten haben könnte und er*sie kann froh sein, dass ich nicht weiss, wer es war!

Richtig zeitgemäss finde ich die obige Version des Erlkönig aber auch nicht. Muss es nicht heissen "mutmaßliche*r Erlkönig*in"?

*) Nübel? In diesem Forum wird die Mehrheit sicherlich NAND und NOR kennen und mich verstehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 August 2022)

1875 schrieb Jules Verne in seinem Buch „Die geheimnisvolle Insel“ über die Brennstoffzelle:

*„Das Wasser ist die Kohle der Zukunft. Die Energie von morgen ist Wasser, das durch elektrischen Strom zerlegt worden ist. Die so zerlegten Elemente des Wassers, Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff, werden auf unabsehbare Zeit hinaus die Energieversorgung der Erde sichern.“*

Quelle: Wikipedia, Brennstoffzelle
Inspiration: Resonanz Talk mit Roland Gumpert zur Methanolbrennstoffzelle für autonome Elektromobilität
Das Prinzip der Brennstoffzelle wurde übrigens bereits im Jahre 1838 von Christian Friedrich Schönbein gefunden.


----------



## Heinileini (21 August 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> *„... Die so zerlegten Elemente des Wassers, Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff, werden auf unabsehbare Zeit hinaus die Energieversorgung der Erde sichern.“*


... solange noch Strom aus der Steckdose kommt.  
Die BrennstoffZelle ist wirklich nichts Neues mehr. Die deutsche AutoIndustrie hat diesen Weg anscheinend sooo einseitig bevorzugt, dass sie auf der ZielGeraden vom Li-Ionen-Tsunami überrollt wurde. 
In Zusammenhang mit der Speicherung von SolarEnergie wird die BrennstoffZelle auch immer wieder als die Lösung zur RückUmwandlung in elektrische Energie genannt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2022)

Mark Twain nach Reisen in Deutschland Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts


> Ich habe nie verstehen können, warum die Deutschen, die so viel Holz in ihren Wäldern haben, sich partout darauf versteifen, Häuser aus Stein zu bauen. Jetzt, wo ich weiß, über welche Mengen von Rheumabädern Deutschland verfügt, sehe ich ein, dass die Deutschen in feuchten Steinhäusern wohnen müssen. Wo sollen sie sich denn sonst den Rheumatismus holen, ohne den ihre Rheumabäder überflüssig wären?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mark Twain nach Reisen in Deutschland Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts


Stell dir mal vor, der würde heute durch Europa reisen. Der würde sich ja nur noch an die Platte fassen.


----------



## flubber (6 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mark Twain nach Reisen in Deutschland Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts


Interessante Wahrnehmung damals... ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Herkunft Unbekannt


> Beim rückwärtsfahren das Radio ausschalten damit man besser sehen kann.


----------



## s_kraut (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Herkunft Unbekannt


Ich leg das mal ab unter "Multible Tasking fails".


----------



## jensemann (14 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Beim rückwärtsfahren das Radio ausschalten damit man besser sehen kann.


Diverse VAG-Autos habe ich erlebt, wo das Radio bei eingelegtem Rückwärtsgang leiser wurde. Wohl um das Knirschen hören zu können bevor die Heckscheibe sich verabschiedet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2022)

Mahatma Gandi (1869-1948) indischer Pazifist und Menschenrechtler 


> Was man mit Gewalt gewinnt, kann man  nur mit Gewalt behalten


----------



## Twirl (23 Oktober 2022)

Margaret Thatcher (1925-2013) ehemalige Premierministerin des Vereinigten Königreiches



> The problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money.


----------

